# Disney Springs Hotels: 60-Day FP + EMH Through 2020: *No Packages Needed*



## hiroMYhero

****As of July 2018, AP guests are reporting they are limited to a max of 7 days of FP pre-booking even if they have a DSprings Hotel Stay of greater than 7 days. • Call the AP HelpDesk for assistance in booking FPs for day #8 and beyond.

Guests with regular park tickets are able to book FPs for park days for their complete length of stay based on their total number of ticket entitlements and their “ticket validity timeframe.”***


Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels will be extended these benefits.* *The Disney Springs Resort Area hotels include:*

*B Resort & Spa*
*Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort*
*DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando*
*Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace*
*Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista*
*Holiday Inn Orlando*
*Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.*

• Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria hotels have also begun including these perks as of 3/19/19.

*Link Your Reservation*
Once you’re signed into MDX, enter your Resort Confirmation number provided by your Travel Professional. Please allow 24–72 hours after booking for your information to be added to the Disney reservation system.


*http://disneyspringshotels.com/*
http://disneyspringshotels.com/disney-advantage/

https://thepointsguy.com/guide/best-disney-springs-hotels/

FastPass Booking:
****Disney Springs Hotels Booking Windows - FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions****

EMH:
Beginning Jan. 1, 2018 through Dec. 31, 2020, Guests at any of these Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels, with a valid theme park ticket, can take advantage of *Extra Magic Hours* benefit as each day, one of the four Walt Disney World Theme Parks opens early or extends later for Guests to enjoy select attractions.
https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/what-hotels-have-disneys-extra-magic-hours/

Busing Info (Credit: @writerguyfl):
****Disney Springs Hotels Bus Information***


Additional Disney Springs Hotel Info (accurate as of February 28, 2019) courtesy of @writerguyfl 

Parking Fees (nightly):*



*

B Resort and Spa: $22 Self, $28 Valet
Best Western Lake Buena Vista: $8 Self, $12 Valet
DoubleTree Suites Lake Buena Vista: $22 Self, $27 Valet
Hilton Buena Vista Palace: $10 Self, $24 Valet
Hilton Lake Buena Vista: $18 Self, $24 Valet
Holiday Inn Disney Springs: $14 Self, $20 Valet
Wyndham Lake Buena Vista: $15 Self, $15 Valet
*

*Resort Fees (nightly):*


*

B Resort and Spa: $28
Best Western Lake Buena Vista: $13.99
DoubleTree Suites Lake Buena Vista: $13.50
Hilton Buena Vista Palace: $30
Hilton Lake Buena Vista: $35
Holiday Inn Disney Springs: $17
Wyndham Lake Buena Vista: $25
*


----------



## CNMooner

Is it the old Nickelodeon property-- the Holiday Inn that they list? Or are they referring to a different Holiday Inn?


----------



## bfost87

CNMooner said:


> Is it the old Nickelodeon property-- the Holiday Inn that they list? Or are they referring to a different Holiday Inn?



It's the Holiday Inn Orlando - Disney Springs on Hotel Plaza Blvd


----------



## HopperFan

We stay often in the Disney Springs hotels but how this reads to me ... if it is from Disney .... I can only get 60 day FP+ if I book a PACKAGE through Walt Disney Travel at these hotels.

Considering I have an AP or if I were to buy discounted tickets AND take advantage of the good discounts these hotels offer ...... I am not going to have access to 60 day FP+. 

Sounds like Disney is basically selling packages and at xx rate are putting you in non-Disney hotels with just two added perks.  Disney will for sure be clearing a profit here so financially I may not be getting a great deal; only the extra FP+ time plus EMH.  At that point I need to decide if I need/want ME and Disney buses if the rates are comparable to onsite.

I would however get EMH, which for some is a huge perk. There is just too few for me to care.

JUST MY OPINION but doesn't sound like (1) Disney Springs is doing that well and maybe pushing to fill these hotels will help (2) Disney isn't interested in expanding the value/moderate level of hotel so joining forces with what is sitting right there.

AND let's hope this will force a renovation at the Hilton and Best Western, ... and Wyndham ... well ....



CNMooner said:


> Is it the old Nickelodeon property-- the Holiday Inn that they list? Or are they referring to a different Holiday Inn?



No, only these hotels www.disneyspringshotels.com.

NOTE: This same website declared it would be offsite Good Neighbor Hotels, and at this point none of them are included in this.  This was exciting for some, now will be confusing for some since the info given was not correct.  I would hope they test this first before they would consider expanding.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HopperFan said:


> We stay often in the Disney Springs hotels but how this reads to me ... if it is from Disney .... I can only get 60 day FP+ if I book a PACKAGE through Walt Disney Travel at these hotels.
> 
> Considering I have an AP or if I were to buy discounted tickets AND take advantage of the good discounts these hotels offer ...... I am not going to have access to 60 day FP+.
> 
> Sounds like Disney is basically selling packages and at xx rate are putting you in non-Disney hotels with just two added perks.  Disney will for sure be clearing a profit here so financially I may not be getting a great deal; only the extra FP+ time plus EMH.  At that point I need to decide if I need/want ME and Disney buses if the rates are comparable to onsite.
> 
> I would however get EMH, which for some is a huge perk. There is just too few for me to care.
> 
> JUST MY OPINION but doesn't sound like (1) Disney Springs is doing that well and maybe pushing to fill these hotels will help (2) Disney isn't interested in expanding the value/moderate level of hotel so joining forces with what is sitting right there.
> 
> AND let's hope this will force a renovation at the Hilton and Best Western, ... and Wyndham ... well ....
> 
> 
> 
> No, only these hotels www.disneyspringshotels.com.
> 
> NOTE: This same website declared it would be offsite Good Neighbor Hotels, and at this point none of them are included in this.  This was exciting for some, now will be confusing for some since the info given was not correct.  I would hope they test this first before they would consider expanding.


Because the Disney announcement states it’s the same benefits as Swan/Dolphin, a package isn’t necessary.

Disney’s leading info is:
“Each Guest, with a valid theme park admission, staying at one of the Disney Springs Resort Area hotels, which are designated Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels will be extended these benefits.”

They seem to have confused their “package” versus guests with “separately linked tickets” as “packages” include tickets.


----------



## levon15

Wondering if my stockpile of Hilton points from work may come in handy here. What's transportation like to/from these hotels to the parks? Renting a car sounds required.


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> Because the Disney announcement states it’s the same benefits as Swan/Dolphin, a package isn’t necessary.
> 
> Disney’s leading info is:
> “Each Guest, with a valid theme park admission, staying at one of the Disney Springs Resort Area hotels, which are designated Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels will be extended these benefits.”
> 
> They seem to have confused their “package” versus guests with “separately linked tickets” as “packages” include tickets.



I'm not reading it that way.  I will assume this is in quotes because this is from Disney and it appears to be very cleverly worded.

*Green *refers to all guests booked at Disney owned Disney resorts, just like now.
*Blue* refers to guests booked at Disney resorts with added services, like Deluxe gets Minnie Van.
*Pink* refers to Disney Springs resorts getting *SOME *of the perks Swan and Dolphin get.
*Purple *refers to Disney Springs guests with tickets, can now utilize EMH like Hilton used to have.
*Burgundy* refers to Disney Springs guests who book Packages via WDWTravel, who can get 60 day FP+.

There would be no reason to split the perks into two paragraphs with two parameters if it didn't matter whether you had a package or not.  There is no reference to FP+ availability to guests who are at Disney Springs hotels with valid tickets.  IF everyone gets 60 FP+ why not write it that way and simplify it? Would love to be wrong as it would then be a perk for me, but the way it's worded I'm not confident.

“*Guests staying at any of the Disney Resort hotels will continue to experience special features offered at a Disney Resort hotel, including legendary Guest service and unique theming, along with benefits* like the Extra Magic Hours benefit, the ability to make FastPass+ selections up to 60-days prior to arrival, (both of these benefits require valid theme park admission), the convenience of MagicBands, complimentary transportation (motor coach, buses and ferry boats) around the Walt Disney World® Resort and standard parking at Disney theme parks, Disney’s Magical Express service and the ability to purchase Disney dining plan packages.* Those Guests staying in select Disney Resort hotels can also receive other services such as personalized vacation planning, merchandise delivery to their rooms, and easy access to Minnie Van service.*

*For 2018, we are also extending some benefits that are currently available to Disney Resort hotel Guests and Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Hotel Guests*. Each Guest, with a valid theme park admission, staying at one of the Disney Springs Resort Area hotels, which are designated Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels will be extended these benefits. The Disney Spring Resort Area hotels include: B Resort & Spa; Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort; DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando; Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace; Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista; Holiday Inn Orlando; Wyndham Lake Buena Vista; and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.

Beginning *Jan. 1 through Dec. 31, 2018, Guests at any of these Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels, with a valid theme park ticket, can take advantage of Extra Magic Hours* benefit as each day, one of the four Walt Disney World Theme Parks opens early or extends later for Guests to enjoy select attractions.

Scheduled to begin Jan. 10, 2018, Walt Disney Travel Company packages are available for online bookings for the Disney Springs® Resort Area hotels. Also, scheduled *to begin Jan. 10, 2018, Guests at these Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels, who have booked a package reservation for the hotel through a Walt Disney Travel Company package,* will be able to link their hotel reservation on My Disney Experience, and with a linked, valid theme park ticket, *these Guests can utilize a 60-day booking window for FastPass+ selections.* These are benefits that are already available to Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Hotel Guests.”


----------



## hiroMYhero

HopperFan said:


> I'm not reading it that way. I will assume this is in quotes because this is from Disney and it appears to be very cleverly worded.


I’m not sure it is “cleverly worded.” 

Remember when they couldn’t even describe the special 4-days/4 Parks Ticket?


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> I’m not sure it is “cleverly worded.”
> 
> Remember when they couldn’t even describe the special 4-days/4 Parks Ticket?



Well yes I am giving their PR department way too much credit .............  .... especially for me.

BUT if it really is how I am reading it, then it is clever as many will fill those hotels with the hotel discounts and then ... surprise, no 60 FP+ for you!  But the hotels are full, and there is a closer potential of diners for Disney Springs.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HopperFan said:


> Well yes I am giving their PR department way too much credit .............  .... especially for me.
> 
> BUT if it really is how I am reading it, then it is clever as many will fill those hotels with the hotel discounts and then ... surprise, no 60 FP+ for you!  But the hotels are full, and there is a closer potential of diners for Disney Springs.


I’ve sent in an email to Dreams Unlimited staff to ask for clarification. The wdwinfo article didn’t mention packages at all.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dreams Unlimited is confirming the announcement is confusing. 

What is known is that on January 10th, Reservations at these DS Hotels can be linked to MDE. Linked Hotel Reservations plus valid tickets would allow FP booking.

Stay tuned as more info gets clarified.


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> I’ve sent in an email to Dreams Unlimited staff to ask for clarification. The wdwinfo article didn’t mention packages at all.



Did Disney actually send info to the Travel Agents
OR
are all the articles just repeating what the "website" that posted it first said?

Although the quotes imply that is Disney's words.


----------



## hiroMYhero

HopperFan said:


> Did Disney actually send info to the Travel Agents
> OR
> are all the articles just repeating what the "website" that posted it first said?
> 
> Although the quotes imply that is Disney's words.


DU did receive the same confusing info as well as info that the room-ticket packages that become available on January 10th can be booked by Travel Agents as well as Disney Travel Company. So it’s not limited to only Disney.

I think we’ll have to wait for DS guests who have stays after January 10th to confirm they can link their room-only stay to MDE. Anyone with park days scheduled for 31 days through 60 days after January 10th would be able to book FPs for their complete stay.


----------



## HopperFan

I've been popping on to a few TA sites and so far all of them have stated EMH for all guests at these resorts, and FP+ for guests with packages.  Also on _*Your First Visit*_ they Shades of Green is to be included from one of their sources.

They also are predicting that this may be temporary since so many of Disney's rooms are out of service and a time frame was included.  That actually makes some sense since there are daily complaints of rooms not available.

https://**************.net/2017/12/18/disney-springs-resort-area-hotels-get-emh-60-day-fastpass/


----------



## hiroMYhero

HopperFan said:


> I've been popping on to a few TA sites and so far all of them have stated EMH for all guests at these resorts, and FP+ for guests with packages.  Also on _*Your First Visit*_ they Shades of Green is to be included from one of their sources.
> 
> They also are predicting that this may be temporary since so many of Disney's rooms are out of service and a time frame was included.  That actually makes some sense since there are daily complaints of rooms not available.
> 
> https://**************.net/2017/12/18/disney-springs-resort-area-hotels-get-emh-60-day-fastpass/


Shades of Green has had the 60-day FP window for a while now. All they do is link their SoG reservation to MDE; no packages needed. It’s the same set-up that’s available to Swan and Dolphin.

That’s what’s causing confusion. The announcement ends with it stated as being the same benefits as S/D... and S/D Guests don’t need packages.


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> *Shades of Green has had the 60-day FP window for a while now. *All they do is link their SoG reservation to MDE; no packages needed. It’s the same set-up that’s available to Swan and Dolphin.
> 
> That’s what’s causing confusion. The announcement ends with it stated as being the same benefits as S/D... and S/D Guests don’t need packages.



Was not aware, even their website still says 30 days so I dug around.  They were able to start booking 60 day on December 1st ... so maybe it was just the first step in this new process.


----------



## MarBee

levon15 said:


> Wondering if my stockpile of Hilton points from work may come in handy here. What's transportation like to/from these hotels to the parks? Renting a car sounds required.


Curious for the same reason...


----------



## halfpintpeggy

levon15 said:


> Wondering if my stockpile of Hilton points from work may come in handy here. What's transportation like to/from these hotels to the parks? Renting a car sounds required.


The DS hotels offer excellent bus service & this is coming from someone who refuses to use the WDW busses. I think the difference is that the DS busses are clearly scheduled (every 1/2 hour I think?) and in our experience, have always been ON TIME.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

hiroMYhero said:


> Disney has confirmed that Disney Springs area hotel guests will have the 60-day FP Booking Window beginning January 10th, 2018. The released statement has been posted by wdwnt.com.
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/12/confi...60-day-booking-window-extra-magic-hours-2018/
> 
> Here is an excerpt:
> “For 2018, we are also extending some benefits that are currently available to Disney Resort hotel Guests and Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Hotel Guests. Each Guest, with a valid theme park admission, staying at one of the Disney Springs Resort Area hotels, which are designated *Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels will be extended these benefits.* *The Disney Spring Resort Area hotels include: B Resort & Spa; Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort; DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando; Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace; Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista; Holiday Inn Orlando; Wyndham Lake Buena Vista; and Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.*
> 
> Beginning Jan. 1 through Dec. 31, 2018, Guests at any of these Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels, with a valid theme park ticket, can take advantage of Extra Magic Hours benefit as each day, one of the four Walt Disney World Theme Parks opens early or extends later for Guests to enjoy select attractions.
> 
> Scheduled to begin Jan. 10, 2018, Walt Disney Travel Company packages are available for online bookings for the Disney Springs® Resort Area hotels. Also, scheduled to begin Jan. 10, 2018, Guests at these Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels, who have booked a package reservation for the hotel through a Walt Disney Travel Company package, will be able to link their hotel reservation on My Disney Experience, and with a linked, valid theme park ticket, these Guests can utilize a 60-day booking window for FastPass+ selections. These are benefits that are already available to Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Hotel Guests.”


I find it curious that they are referring to these hotels as, "Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels..."


----------



## 1Pam

It will be worthwhile only to those having reservations March 1st onwards naturally. Eagerly awaiting more info about whether these bookings have some added requirements. I also read between the lines and their PR is indeed clever.


----------



## writerguyfl

levon15 said:


> Wondering if my stockpile of Hilton points from work may come in handy here. What's transportation like to/from these hotels to the parks? Renting a car sounds required.





MarBee said:


> Curious for the same reason...



I just created a thread with details about the Disney Springs Hotels bus transportation:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-springs-hotels-bus-information.3653605/

Questions about the buses get asked a lot in this forum.  I think it makes sense to try to consolidate those questions in one place.


----------



## hiroMYhero

As what was expected:

This info was given to Travel Agents yesterday regarding the DS Hotel bookings:

“*all guests at the designated hotels will be able to book fp at 60 days. It didn't matter if they booked through Disney or not*.“

This is the most current info given to DU and matches the same FP booking perks that Swan, Dolphin, and SoG currently have.


----------



## HopperFan

halfpintpeggy said:


> I find it curious that they are referring to these hotels as, "Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels..."



As far as I remember the Disney Springs have always been referred to as "Official Walt Disney World Hotels" .... not to be confused with THE Walt Disney World hotels.  Disney refers to them as "Disney RESORT Hotels". That list includes Swan and Dolphin.

From Disney site this is how they refer to the Disney Springs hotels ... "Stay and play mere moments from the shopping, dining and entertainment of Disney Springs. Whether you’re seeking a soothing spa escape or family-friendly fun, there’s an Official Walt Disney World Hotel to suit your style."  These hotels are ON Disney property.

There is a third round of hotels called the "Disney Good Neighbor Hotels" which is who the announcing blogger/website said would be included in this.  That list is much longer .... 25+.  These hotels are NOT on Disney property.  If they get added I think we'll see a big impact to FP+ availability.  I could get a comparable room to a Disney value for MUCH less.


----------



## twoolle

I am curious to see how this plays out. If any of these hotels sleep 6 with a decent rate then we might be moving offsite for future trips . We always drive so transportation not an issue but will have to count cost of parking. It is harder to find good options for our family size.

We have a stay at WL (our last stay as a family of 5+1) coming up and our FP booking window opens Jan 3 so thankfully we get a shot before these DS get to try.


----------



## HopperFan

twoolle said:


> I am curious to see how this plays out. If any of these* hotels sleep 6 with a decent rate* then we might be moving offsite for future trips . We always drive so transportation not an issue but will have to count cost of parking. It is harder to find good options for our family size.
> 
> We have a stay at WL (our last stay as a family of 5+1) coming up and our FP booking window opens Jan 3 so thankfully we get a shot before these DS get to try.



Doubletree Suites sleep six. One bedroom with sofabed in living room, dining set and kitchenette.  Suites were renovated a few years ago and done very well.  I have two favorites at DS and that is one.  No resort fee, just parking fee.  Rates range greatly by time of year but often it is much less than a moderate.  Check via Hilton, Mousesavers and DisneySpringsHotels.com for specials.  Mousesavers often includes continental breakfast with a reduced rate.

Hilton Buena Vista Palace has suites in their Island rooms, 2 Queen and Sofabed.  Right next to their brand new beautiful pool area.  These Island rooms are steps to the bridge to Disney Springs.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

HopperFan said:


> Was not aware, even their website still says 30 days so I dug around.  They were able to start booking 60 day on December 1st ... so maybe it was just the first step in this new process.



How do you link your reservation on MDE?  I just made a reservation at the Swan for late April, so that I can catch Blood, Sweat, & Tears. ;-)  I made the reservation through SPG.com, not through Disney.


----------



## hiroMYhero

WDWGeek1971 said:


> How do you link your reservation on MDE?  I just made a reservation at the Swan for late April, so that I can catch Blood, Sweat, & Tears. ;-)  I made the reservation through SPG.com, not through Disney.


Call Swan and have them give you the corresponding Disney Confirmation # that can be linked in MDE.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

hiroMYhero said:


> Call Swan and have them give you the corresponding Disney Confirmation # that can be linked in MDE.



Well, I made the reservation at the Swan yesterday afternoon.  I tried to link the reservation number I received from SPG.com a few minutes later on the MDE iOS app.  It blew up.  After I got home, I tried linking on my laptop.  That didn't blow up, but the "reservation number" "last name" screen was followed by a "check-in date" and "pick the hotel" page.  It still didn't find my reservation but said the linking in the back office systems could take 24 to 48 hours, so try again later.

Well, I just tried again.  All I had to type in this time was the SPG.com reservation number and my last name, and voile! my reservation at The Swan is now linked to MyDisneyExperience.  Just to allay anyone's resentment, I have been an Annual Passholder since 1983, and I will not be reserving Flights of Passage 60 days out.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

HopperFan said:


> As far as I remember the Disney Springs have always been referred to as "Official Walt Disney World Hotels" .... not to be confused with THE Walt Disney World hotels.  Disney refers to them as "Disney RESORT Hotels". That list includes Swan and Dolphin.
> 
> From Disney site this is how they refer to the Disney Springs hotels ... "Stay and play mere moments from the shopping, dining and entertainment of Disney Springs. Whether you’re seeking a soothing spa escape or family-friendly fun, there’s an Official Walt Disney World Hotel to suit your style."  These hotels are ON Disney property.
> 
> There is a third round of hotels called the "Disney Good Neighbor Hotels" which is who the announcing blogger/website said would be included in this.  That list is much longer .... 25+.  These hotels are NOT on Disney property.  If they get added I think we'll see a big impact to FP+ availability.  I could get a comparable room to a Disney value for MUCH less.


Thanks, that's interesting. I've never noticed before that these hotels have always been called "Official WALT DISNEY WORLD Hotels"! (We love the customer service at the DS Holiday Inn, they're awesome) Yes, totally familiar with the Good Neighbor Hotels - have stayed in lots of them! It would be bananas though if they gave all of the Good Neighbor hotels 60 days!


----------



## BostonEd

The question still stands, though. How do you link DS hotels to MDE? Is it an easy process? What if I book a hotel by way of a Mousesavers link, so I get free parking? Does that change anything? TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

BostonEd said:


> The question still stands, though. How do you link DS hotels to MDE? Is it an easy process? What if I book a hotel by way of a Mousesavers link, so I get free parking? Does that change anything? TIA


Swan, Dolphin, and Shades of Green guests are using their resort reservation number and it’s linking up to MDE.

Free parking and other specific hotel perks aren’t affected by linking to MDE... that’s a provision of the Hotel. Linking to MDE is specifically to open the FP Booking at 60 days prior to your check-in date.

The DS Hotels will be able to answer the reservation # questions if regular reservation #s don’t link to MDE. That’s always how Swan and Dolphin handled linking issues for their guests. 

The FP FAQ on the Theme Parks board does address the 60-day FP booking window for onsite hotels.


----------



## twitterpated31

I'm staying at the Buena Vista Palace. The hotel didn't show up as an option to link. I'm wondering if I just have to wait til after Jan 1.


----------



## hiroMYhero

twitterpated31 said:


> I'm staying at the Buena Vista Palace. The hotel didn't show up as an option to link. I'm wondering if I just have to wait til after Jan 1.


In MDX(E), you just link the Reservation # to your account. If it doesn’t link up, you can call and ask BVP. They can provide the best info regarding the linking.


----------



## IslaLila

Does anyone know if this also applies to timeshare rentals in the Disney Springs area, such as Wyndham Bonnet Creek?


----------



## HopperFan

IslaLila said:


> Does anyone know if this also applies to timeshare rentals in the Disney Springs area, such as *Wyndham Bonnet Creek?*



This is not a Disney Springs hotel nor is it considered Disney Springs.  It is not on Disney property .... whereas the Disney Springs hotels are (Disney still owns their land).


----------



## IslaLila

I thought it was because it’s right next to the Hilton, but I see now that I mixed up Hilton Lake Buena Vista with Hilton Bonnet Creek! There’s a lot of Hiltons!


----------



## HopperFan

IslaLila said:


> I thought it was because it’s right next to the Hilton, but I see now that I mixed up Hilton Lake Buena Vista with Hilton Bonnet Creek! There’s a lot of Hiltons!



And at Disney Springs there is the Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista (not to be confused with the Hilton Orlando), Hilton Buena Vista Palace and the Hilton Doubletree .... all at Disney Springs.

And the WBC and Disney Springs Hiltons are apples and oranges.

Yes, LOTS of Hilton brands in the area.

TWO Hilton Embassy Suites Lake Buena Vista .... but one is LBV _SOUTH_ and they are totally different.

Holiday Inn is another that has one in and out of Disney Springs with almost identical names.


----------



## mwin

Couldn't link LBV booking we have for March, called the property and they still were saying we don't have Disney Benefits, I explained this announcement to them, was transferred, next person said it had to be booked through Disney he thought. Talked to a third person, they asked that I call back tomorrow after they have a chance to talk to their manager. So will see... maybe this will all be worked out by Jan 10, somehow I'm skeptical.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

mwin said:


> Couldn't link LBV booking we have for March, called the property and they still were saying we don't have Disney Benefits, I explained this announcement to them, was transferred, next person said it had to be booked through Disney he thought. Talked to a third person, they asked that I call back tomorrow after they have a chance to talk to their manager. So will see... maybe this will all be worked out by Jan 10, somehow I'm skeptical.


Maybe it will get worked out by the 10th when all of the benefits supposedly take effect. Please come back and let us know if you get it figured out!


----------



## DisneyFranatic

MarBee said:


> Curious for the same reason...





levon15 said:


> Wondering if my stockpile of Hilton points from work may come in handy here. What's transportation like to/from these hotels to the parks? Renting a car sounds required.


We have stayed at the Official Walt Disneyworld Hotels at Disney Springs many times. While the buses at the WDW resorts come about every 20 minutes, the buses for Disney Springs Resorts come every 30 minutes. They pick you up at the parks at specific times and run all day long. The spots for Epcot, DHS, and MK take you just a little farther than the WDW resort buses, and the bus to MK stops at the TTC and then you take the monorail or boat to the park. I love that it is also a short walk to Disney Springs.


----------



## twitterpated31

I called the Buena Vista Palace today. No one was able to help me.
So I called Disney and was told that the Disney Springs hotels can be linked to MDE as of January 10. 
Hoping it's as smooth as she said it would be!!


----------



## shocker

Waiting and watching here too!! Was mere minutes from trying to buy DVC points when I saw this news.  

Now, I will try to use my loyalty points and stay for free.  

Also, very interested in busing options as I was hoping our group could split up a bit.

Also, waiting to see if this will change breakfast hours offered at these hotels, some of which are not conducive to AM EMH.


----------



## HopperFan

shocker said:


> Waiting and watching here too!! Was mere minutes from trying to buy DVC points when I saw this news.
> 
> Now, I will try to use my loyalty points and stay for free.
> 
> Also, very interested in busing options as I was hoping our group could split up a bit.
> 
> Also, waiting to see if this will change breakfast hours offered at these hotels, some of which are not conducive to AM EMH.




Here is your bus information.  These are the only hotels I would stay (besides Disney) without a car.



writerguyfl said:


> Here is the official transportation flyer given to guests staying at the seven Disney Springs Hotels.  This covers the following hotels:
> 
> • B Resort and Spa: http://www.bhotelsandresorts.com/b-resort-and-spa/
> • Best Western Lake Buena Vista: https://www.bestwestern.com/en_US/b...=BLBWI0003G&cid=BLBWI0003G:yext:website:10288
> • DoubleTree Suites Lake Buena Vista: http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...rlando-disney-springs-area-MCOFHDT/index.html
> • Hilton Buena Vista Palace: http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/fl...palace-disney-springs-area-MCOBUHH/index.html
> • Hilton Lake Buena Vista: http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/fl...-vista-disney-springs-area-ORLDWHH/index.html
> • Holiday Inn Disney Springs: https://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/lake-buena-vista/dislb/hoteldetail
> • Wyndham Lake Buena Vista: https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndh...a-resort-downtown-disney-resort-area/overview
> 
> Link to the Disney Springs Hotels marketing website: http://disneyspringshotels.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuttles leave every 30 minutes all day long. The shuttles are run by Mears Transportation, which has been a Disney partner for decades. (They run Disney's Magical Express service.) Each shuttle runs to two different parks. It's usually one to Epcot, then Disney's Hollywood Studios and the other to the Transportation and Ticket Center (transfer to monorail/ferry for Magic Kingdom), then Disney's Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Although each bus stops at multiple hotels, these stops usually only take 2-3 minutes each.  The exception would be if there are wheelchairs or ECVs to load/unload.  All of these hotels are literally next to each other.  In some cases, it only takes 1 minute to go from one hotel to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2yfpHqf
> 
> Note: With the Disney Springs Hotels being added to the Extra Magic Hours program, the shuttle buses will certainly expand beyond the "regular park hours" that are listed on these flyers.
> 
> If anyone has questions, please ask.


----------



## DisneyFranatic

I will find out tomorrow at 7am if I can make my FPS for the rest of my February trip. We are staying a week at The Hilton Buena Vista Palace and then A of A on property.  I have talked and chatted with WDW cast  members and team members at the hotel. WDW told me I can't link my Hilton confirmations, but the Hilton team member thinks I should be able to on Jan. 10. I guess I will find out tomorrow morning.  I am really hoping it works because if it doesn't I have to make my FPs daily as each day reaches 30 days out.


----------



## DisneyFranatic

twitterpated31 said:


> I called the Buena Vista Palace today. No one was able to help me.
> So I called Disney and was told that the Disney Springs hotels can be linked to MDE as of January 10.
> Hoping it's as smooth as she said it would be!!


Glad to hear you got that answer from a WDW CM. That's better than I was told yesterday. I guess I'll find who was right at 7am tomorrow morning.


----------



## TeresaWen

Anyone have any luck yet linking a reservation? The Disney springs hotels are not listed (at least for me) in the drop down for linking hotel reservations on the web site. I'' try again just after 7:00


----------



## DisneyFranatic

TeresaWen said:


> Anyone have any luck yet linking a reservation? The Disney springs hotels are not listed (at least for me) in the drop down for linking hotel reservations on the web site. I'' try again just after 7:00


No luck and it's after 7am. The Disney CM told me yesterday our ressie number from Disney Springs wouldn't work.


----------



## TeresaWen

DisneyFranatic said:


> No luck and it's after 7am. The Disney CM told me yesterday our ressie number from Disney Springs wouldn't work.


Funny. When I called earlier in January the cast member I spoke to said it would 

The hotels are not showing on the drop down list on the web site.


----------



## DisneyFranatic

Chatting with a Disney CM now, but I don't think it's going to go well.


----------



## TeresaWen

Double post.


----------



## TeresaWen

The Disney springs hotels are in the list but it is not working for me. I'll call when I get home later


----------



## DisneyFranatic

I just got off the phone with the Disney Cast Member. They had to take my ressies for the Disney Springs Hotel and input it themselves. They said I will be able to make my FPs in about 24 hours. Why couldn't they have taken the info yesterday, so I could make my FPs today when it started?


----------



## TeresaWen

DisneyFranatic said:


> I just got off the phone with the Disney Cast Member. They had to take my ressies for the Disney Springs Hotel and input it themselves. They said I will be able to make my FPs in about 24 hours. Why couldn't they have taken the info yesterday, so I could make my FPs today when it started?


I hope I have the same luck later. I am afraid because I booked a mouse saver rite my reservation will not be eligible. Got to run out now!


----------



## Kathy2130

I was told that they are having problems with the system today.  Only reservations booked through Disney are linking, expect the others to work later on in the day.  I will just keep trying!


----------



## TeresaWen

Kathy2130 said:


> I was told that they are having problems with the system today.  Only reservations booked through Disney are linking, expect the others to work later on in the day.  I will just keep trying!


I was told that right now only reservations booked directly with Disney can be linked. Unsure when what was referred to as "third party" reservations can be linked. If ever. And they did clarify that booking directly with the Disney springs hotel is considered third party.

So in effect Disney is already selling fast pass access. Pay more for the exact same room and poof. You get 60 day fat pass booking.

For the money I am saving I could book a VIP experience to get that one elusive fast pass if I can't get it with my annual pass 30 day.

Not a happy annual pass holder at the moment


----------



## hiroMYhero

I’ll check with Dreams Unlimited again.

Disney CMs, who were training travel agents regarding DS hotels, stated all DS guests would have the 60-day FP Booking window not just the guests who booked through Disney. 

Will reply if DU has updated information for DS guests.


----------



## saskdw

I thought in order to get this perk you had to book the hotel through Disney?


----------



## hiroMYhero

saskdw said:


> I thought in order to get this perk you had to book the hotel through Disney?


That isn’t what was told to travel agents.

TAs were told it was for all DS hotel guests - included any means of booking their stay.


----------



## saskdw

hiroMYhero said:


> That isn’t what was told to travel agents.
> 
> TAs were told it was for all DS hotel guests - included any means of booking their stay.



Interesting to see how this actually plays out.

I thought Disneys angle was to make people book through their website not just ad a perk for offsite guests.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hiroMYhero said:


> I’ll check with Dreams Unlimited again.
> 
> Disney CMs, who were training travel agents regarding DS hotels, stated all DS guests would have the 60-day FP Booking window not just the guests who booked through Disney.
> 
> Will reply if DU has updated information for DS guests.


Disney hasn’t updated, issued, nor clarified any other information for travel agents today.

Posters in this thread who have had contact with Disney CMs will be the best source of info. That’s all that is known.


----------



## TeresaWen

Has anyone been able to get their reservation linked? I heard a few did and I'm calling back.


----------



## TeresaWen

I was told the only way I would get a 60 day window would be to cancel with the b and rebook with Disney.

They are indeed stooping to selling fast pass access.

I need to take a few deep breaths before I decide on a course of action.


----------



## saskdw

TeresaWen said:


> I was told the only way I would get a 60 day window would be to cancel with the b and rebook with Disney.
> 
> They are indeed stooping to selling fast pass access.
> 
> I need to take a few deep breaths before I decide on a course of action.



This is the way I was expecting it to be.


----------



## TeresaWen

hiroMYhero said:


> I’ll check with Dreams Unlimited again.
> 
> Disney CMs, who were training travel agents regarding DS hotels, stated all DS guests would have the 60-day FP Booking window not just the guests who booked through Disney.
> 
> Will reply if DU has updated information for DS guests.


Any update? One person posted on another thread that they were able to link a reservation booked directly with Hilton by calling. I had no such luck.

Hoping this is not dependent on who answers the phone.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TeresaWen said:


> Any update? One person posted on another thread that they were able to link a reservation booked directly with Hilton by calling. I had no such luck.
> 
> Hoping this is not dependent on who answers the phone.


Disney hasn’t clarified any booking info for DS Hotels.


----------



## TeresaWen

So at this time the only way to get 60 day fast pass access is to book directly with Disney.

For kicks and giggles I called Disney to price out the B resort if I booked through Disney.

I am a passholder. You cannot book a Disney springs resort through Disney without booking tickets (so a package)

Did anyone have a different experience?
Has anyone been able to link a Disney springs hotel without a Disney package?

Hoping this is not all dependent on who you get on the phone.


----------



## Claire421

I have Holiday Inn Disney Springs booked May 7-11. I have had this booked for months, so I obviously did not book this through Disney. Also have APs so no need to book a package. I've called twice now and been given two different responses.

Called 1/10 - 1st CM said that she didn't know anything about this and checked with her manager. She came back saying her manager confirmed that we will be able to link our hotel to MDE and get to 60 day FP and EMH, but that the system just wasn't ready for it yet. She advised that I call back in another day or two.

Called today  1/12 - CM was pretty snarky about the whole thing. She told me that I am not entitled to 60 day FPs or EMH because I am not staying on Disney property. I explained to her the new information. She put me on hold for a few minutes. She returned to tell me that the only way I will receive these perks is if I cancel my existing reservation and rebook an entire package through Disney directly. I explained to her that I've had this reservations for months, can't cancel it, and that I am AP so I do not need to book a ticket package. She basically said oh well and that was it. 

I am going to try back again in another week or so and see what happens. It seems like different CMs are giving different answers.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@prov3v56 has confirmed a room-only Stay, not booked through Disney, links to MDX. 

Thanks again, prov3v56!


prov3v56 said:


> We are staying at the Wyndham Lake Buena Vista in June. After trying everyday since the 10th, I was finally able to use the confirmation number from Expedia to link my reservation into the Disney site.
> 
> Hopefully others will be able to link their reservations and start chooses FP+.


----------



## alkc71

Claire421 said:


> I have Holiday Inn Disney Springs booked May 7-11. I have had this booked for months, so I obviously did not book this through Disney. Also have APs so no need to book a package. I've called twice now and been given two different responses.
> 
> Called 1/10 - 1st CM said that she didn't know anything about this and checked with her manager. She came back saying her manager confirmed that we will be able to link our hotel to MDE and get to 60 day FP and EMH, but that the system just wasn't ready for it yet. She advised that I call back in another day or two.
> 
> Called today  1/12 - CM was pretty snarky about the whole thing. She told me that I am not entitled to 60 day FPs or EMH because I am not staying on Disney property. I explained to her the new information. She put me on hold for a few minutes. She returned to tell me that the only way I will receive these perks is if I cancel my existing reservation and rebook an entire package through Disney directly. I explained to her that I've had this reservations for months, can't cancel it, and that I am AP so I do not need to book a ticket package. She basically said oh well and that was it.
> 
> I am going to try back again in another week or so and see what happens. It seems like different CMs are giving different answers.


----------



## alkc71

8 night stay booked at the B -room only with Canadian tickets. Cast member I spoke with last evening said it was still being rolled out for those who did not book with Disney. To keep trying everyday. If I was unable to link by the end of the month to call.


----------



## Claire421

I tried entering my Expedia confirmation number into My Disney Experience and it still isn't linking for me. Going to keep trying!


----------



## Retroecho

Booked a three day stay at the double tree at ds thru our travel agent. It was SO. CHEAP. I hope we love it. It's so hard to do Disney cheaply with a large fam.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Retroecho said:


> Booked a three day stay at the double tree at ds thru our travel agent. It was SO. CHEAP. I hope we love it. It's so hard to do Disney cheaply with a large fam.



Do you mind sharing what you paid per night?


----------



## shocker

I'm still waiting and watching this thread. I went ahead and booked Holiday Inn with points for July (so the option to book with Disney is not available to me).  I'm AP and don't need tickets either.  I've entered in my ressie number everyday, including today and still no dice.  Still not linked.  Will keep trying.  Not panicked, plenty of time for me.

Still waiting to hear from those there this week, how are the vouchers for EMH working out?  Do you get them everyday or just once for length of stay? etc. etc.


----------



## Retroecho

MommyinHonduras said:


> Do you mind sharing what you paid per night?


Our total for 3 nights(weekend + Monday) , but four days of tickets base for 6 people (2 kids, 4 Disney adults) was 2698.


----------



## prov3v56

Claire421 said:


> I tried entering my Expedia confirmation number into My Disney Experience and it still isn't linking for me. Going to keep trying!



Make sure you are using the confirmation number not the itinerary number for Expedia. On my reservation I had two different numbers. The itinerary number started with a 7.  The confirmation number (the one that finally worked) started with an 8.

Our friends that are going with us also booked the same hotel through expedia but on their reservation, it is only showing an itinerary number so they were unable to link the reservation.


----------



## Claire421

prov3v56 said:


> Make sure you are using the confirmation number not the itinerary number for Expedia. On my reservation I had two different numbers. The itinerary number started with a 7.  The confirmation number (the one that finally worked) started with an 8.
> 
> Our friends that are going with us also booked the same hotel through expedia but on their reservation, it is only showing an itinerary number so they were unable to link the reservation.


Thanks Prov! Even using the correct conf # it still isn't allowing us to link. I even called the hotel to make sure I was using the correct confirmation number. Hopefully it'll link up soon


----------



## twoolle

Claire421 said:


> Thanks Prov! Even using the correct conf # it still isn't allowing us to link. I even called the hotel to make sure I was using the correct confirmation number. Hopefully it'll link up soon



I have read in the past when booking with Orbitz you had to call them to get the Disney confirmation #? Perhaps it' the same with Expedia?


----------



## Claire421

twoolle said:


> I have read in the past when booking with Orbitz you had to call them to get the Disney confirmation #? Perhaps it' the same with Expedia?


I don't believe that is the case as the hotel confirmation number included with my booking worked for the hotel itself to pull up my reservation. The Expedia number is much longer and different... Has anyone else had any luck linking their non-Disney package bookings to the app?


----------



## Artax

This entire thing is interesting to me. I am considering doubletree suites for a stay in june/july instead of onsite moderate. The one thing that may sway my decision towards onsite is the pool areas/waterslides onsite.

But...

Am I to assume if we book this resort through disney with a package on a disney visa card, it would still qualify for the 6m 0% financing? I normally try to pay the trip off before but its a nice to have the cushion.

Also not sure what options your getting with the room if booked through disney (parking, breakfast, wifi, hotel fees, etc) as the disney website doesnt show any of these. If you book these rooms directly through hilton there are a few different package prices depending on options.

I guess I also may need to look at booking through one of the discount sites as I havent price checked anything other than disney and hilton.


----------



## msb578

Artax said:


> This entire thing is interesting to me. I am considering doubletree suites for a stay in june/july instead of onsite moderate. The one thing that may sway my decision towards onsite is the pool areas/waterslides onsite.
> 
> But...
> 
> Am I to assume if we book this resort through disney with a package on a disney visa card, it would still qualify for the 6m 0% financing? I normally try to pay the trip off before but its a nice to have the cushion.
> 
> Also not sure what options your getting with the room if booked through disney (parking, breakfast, wifi, hotel fees, etc) as the disney website doesnt show any of these. If you book these rooms directly through hilton there are a few different package prices depending on options.
> 
> I guess I also may need to look at booking through one of the discount sites as I havent price checked anything other than disney and hilton.


The 0% financing works that way at Disneyland (with the Good Neighbor Hotels there). It's plausible that it could work at WDW too. My fear is that Disney would tell you to ask Chase, and Chase would say ask Disney!


----------



## twoolle

Artax said:


> This entire thing is interesting to me. I am considering doubletree suites for a stay in june/july instead of onsite moderate. The one thing that may sway my decision towards onsite is the pool areas/waterslides onsite.
> 
> But...
> 
> Am I to assume if we book this resort through disney with a package on a disney visa card, it would still qualify for the 6m 0% financing? I normally try to pay the trip off before but its a nice to have the cushion.
> 
> Also not sure what options your getting with the room if booked through disney (parking, breakfast, wifi, hotel fees, etc) as the disney website doesnt show any of these. If you book these rooms directly through hilton there are a few different package prices depending on options.
> 
> I guess I also may need to look at booking through one of the discount sites as I havent price checked anything other than disney and hilton.



I have no input but other than to say I have thought about the Doubletree Suites for our family of 6 for a future trip but the nice Disney pools seem so much better! I have fond memories as a child of going to Disney and staying at Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress. Their pool was awesome!


----------



## Wohjen

Has anyone been able to do 60 fast pass+ and not booking through Disney travel?  I just reserved my room with undercover tourist for May at the Wyndham Garden.  I can't link it yet as it says it may take up to 24 hrs.  But even if I get it to link, does that mean I have the 60 day window?  I've never stayed off-site before. I am assuming you could never link a reservation for off-site hotel before this new thing?? I'm just worried that when my 60 opens up in March, it will say I have to wait until 30 days... We got a great price at $75 a night during memorial day.  The same "package" thru Disney was several hundred more.
I have chatted with 2 CM's. Last week I was told they were working on the system but it would eventually be linkable and I should get all the perks.  The one I talked to today said that I would NOT get the 60 FP+  or EMH unless I booked with Disney travel.  I asked her to make sure of that because I was told something different last week and she came back with "all external Wyndham Lake Buena Vista and Wyndham Garden room only bookings are now linkable to My Disney Experience as well. With the purchase and linking of tickets Wyndham guests will be able to make FastPass+ selections 60 days in advance"  I am assuming the "all external" means booking outside of the Disney travel??


----------



## hiroMYhero

Wohjen said:


> I am assuming the "all external" means booking outside of the Disney travel??


Yes. And once your Confirmation links to the MDX system, your 60-day FP booking window for length of Stay will open when you are exactly 60 days out from Check-in.


----------



## Wohjen

Awesome, Thank you!!


----------



## Claire421

Hopefully they will have this fixed soon. My reservation at Holiday Inn Disney Springs still won't link up. I keep calling every few days. The CMs are being more consistent now in their response that we will get 60 day FPs and EMH, just have to hope for some pixie dust that it is ready in time for our 60 day booking


----------



## TeresaWen

I’m happy for those going in the future. My trip starts March 6. I mentioned in my email that had I known I would have planned differently. By the time I realized we would not have the same benefits as the Swan & Dolphin it was too late. 

Oh well. Not going to let one attraction spoil our trip. 


Claire421 said:


> Hopefully they will have this fixed soon. My reservation at Holiday Inn Disney Springs still won't link up. I keep calling every few days. The CMs are being more consistent now in their response that we will get 60 day FPs and EMH, just have to hope for some pixie dust that it is ready in time for our 60 day booking


shoot


----------



## alkc71

Looks to me that things should all be able to link soon. First time I have seen the 60 day advertised and not just EM hour  on the Disney Springs page. Fingers crossed


----------



## dmunsil

Hilton LBV, Hilton Buena Vista Palace, and Doubletree Suites now work. You may need to wait a day for the confirmation code to get loaded into Disney's systems, but you can now link the Hilton confirmation codes directly.


----------



## SharonEM

Just wanted to let everyone know that I was able to book my 60-day FP's this morning. My reservation was booked through the Hilton.


----------



## Wohjen

I am so relieved to hear that the 60 day FP is up and working!!
I reserved Wyndham Garden thru undercover tourist and was able to link my reservation. It took a few days for it to show up on Wyndham’s reservations and then a day to upload to Disney. $75 a day during Memorial Day!! I can’t even tent camp at FW for that price!! 
Now I’m confused how the magic bands will work?? I know we don’t have charging privileges but do they work the same way as staying on site? Like park tickets (when linked to MDE), FP+, memory maker?? 
And can we use Disney transportation? Like monorail from Epcot to MK?


----------



## HopperFan

Wohjen said:


> I am so relieved to hear that the 60 day FP is up and working!!
> I reserved Wyndham Garden thru undercover tourist and was able to link my reservation. It took a few days for it to show up on Wyndham’s reservations and then a day to upload to Disney. $75 a day during Memorial Day!! I can’t even tent camp at FW for that price!!
> Now I’m confused how the magic bands will work?? I know we don’t have charging privileges but do they work the same way as staying on site? Like park tickets (when linked to MDE), FP+, memory maker??
> And can we use Disney transportation? Like monorail from Epcot to MK?



If you have or buy MagicBands they work just like they did before except no hotel key, no charging to room, no dining plan.  We stay offsite often and use our MB all the time for tickets, FP+, Photos ....... They are linked to your MDE not your hotel.

ANYONE can use the Disney transportation, no tickets even needed.


----------



## Claire421

It looks like the Holiday Inn Disney Springs was added as well. However, it has added phantom guests onto my reservation and is refusing to let me add the stay to My Disney Experience due to the fact that it seems to think I should have 4 people when I only have 2! I will be calling (again!) to get this straightened out.


----------



## Wohjen

HopperFan said:


> If you have or buy MagicBands they work just like they did before except no hotel key, no charging to room, no dining plan.  We stay offsite often and use our MB all the time for tickets, FP+, Photos ....... They are linked to your MDE not your hotel.
> 
> ANYONE can use the Disney transportation, no tickets even needed.


Thank you!!


----------



## shocker

Claire421 said:


> It looks like the Holiday Inn Disney Springs was added as well. However, it has added phantom guests onto my reservation and is refusing to let me add the stay to My Disney Experience due to the fact that it seems to think I should have 4 people when I only have 2! I will be calling (again!) to get this straightened out.




I try my holiday inn ressie number most every day.  I tried it this evening and it still does not work.


----------



## Tandyc

My B Resort reside will not link we are 12 days from 60 fp+ mark. Starting to get really worried. Anyone know what I should do?


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

I booked 1 night directly with the B Resort (no package/tix) and inquired yesterday about linking the reservation for 60 day FPs and here is the reply I received:

"Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!  If you booked a room and ticket package through Walt Disney World® at the B Hotel, you would have access to start booking FastPass+ 60 days in advance.  However room only reservations, booked directly with the hotel, would be able to book 30 days prior to arrival."

Not getting my hopes up as appears to be mixed messages coming from Disney.  60 day window opens in about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## 100AcreWood

Thanks for the information.  I tried to link my B Resort reservation too.  It’s confusing how many different responses people are receiving from Disney.


----------



## Tandyc

Spoke to Disney cm tonight. Was told should be able to link to B Resort soon. Fingers crossed


----------



## Claire421

Update for the Holiday Inn - it is officially linking. It would not work for me to link directly through My Disney Experience, but when I called and spoke to a CM she was able to link it for me. It is now showing up in the app under my reservations!


----------



## shocker

I JUST linked my holiday inn ressie.  I used the online My Disney Experience and did not use the app (and I NEVER called Disney during this wait time so not a requirement).  I am super excited and just yesterday ordered tickets for the rest of my party.  It's starting to come together...

Thanks for the heartburn Disney.  Way to go on implementing something you advertised to start over 30 days ago.  Still haven't figured out how the casual traveler does Disney

I will add that I booked 9 nights on points thru IHG, so I will only have to pay the daily parking fee.  I'm AP and did not need a ticket package and booking thru Disney was not an option for points.  I am relieved this evening.


----------



## BibbityBobbitySue

Finally! This morning I was able to link our Holiday Inn Orlando/Disney Springs reservation. (Booked with rewards points,not through Disney) Yay!!! Arriving the end of March and staying for Easter week. I was nervous about getting FastPass+ for the days and times we wanted but got everything for the week. Even Flight Of Passage!!!


----------



## HopperFan

BibbityBobbitySue said:


> Finally! This morning I was able to link our Holiday Inn Orlando/Disney Springs reservation. (Booked with rewards points,not through Disney) Yay!!! Arriving the end of March and staying for Easter week. I was nervous about getting FastPass+ for the days and times we wanted but got everything for the week. Even Flight Of Passage!!!



YEAH!  Especially for FOP.

SO glad this is all working out, finally, but really what a cluster of IT disaster.  You'd think after so many times they would finish a task, run tests and be ready to offer a finished working product.  It is completely possible to operate this offline for tests, just so mind boggling Disney finds this acceptable.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I know this might not be the best place but has anyone been able to add the discount CS dining cards to their stays?  I see it is offered if you book through Disney but unsure if you book separate if it can be added.


----------



## loveswdw

I booked a stay at the Doubletree Suites DS on Friday for June and added my Hilton confirmation number this morning to MDX without problems. It's showing up in the app as Resort Reservation. Very happy!


----------



## CTKaeleyJ85

Is B Resort able to get the 60 day fast pass? We are booking our trip in the next day or so but we definitely are looking to stay where this is an option.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CTKaeleyJ85 said:


> Is B Resort able to get the 60 day fast pass? We are booking our trip in the next day or so but we definitely are looking to stay where this is an option.


Yes; it’s listed in the first post of this thread.


----------



## 100AcreWood

The latest news is they are working on connecting the B reservations.  I'm waiting too.


----------



## Tandyc

Just talked to Disney IT.  Still cannot link B Resort reservation. Less than a week out to our 60 day mark.  So frustrated. Not sure how to proceed. Grrr. Not magical Disney


----------



## Albertan mom

We have always stayed onsite and am now considering staying at a Disney Springs hotel but I have a few questions. 
1. Can I use our old magic bands from last trip for Park admittance? Fast passes? Charging? 
2. If we go to Epcot, then want to go to MK, can we use Monorail? 
3. Can we get purchases from parks sent to Hotel?
4. Are busses specific to park? So you go to hotel bus stop and busses pull up that say specific park? 
5. Do these hotels get Magical Express from airport? Or do they have busses from airport? Is there a fee?
6. If we walk to Disney springs, then want to go eat at the Polynesian Resort, are we allowed to take bus there? 
7. Is it worth it? Staying offsite? What other perks do you lose by not staying onsite? Thanks!!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Albertan mom said:


> Park admittance?  Yes
> Fast passes? Yes
> Charging? No
> 2. If we go to Epcot, then want to go to MK, can we use Monorail? Yes
> 3. Can we get purchases from parks sent to Hotel? No
> 4. Are busses specific to park? So you go to hotel bus stop and busses pull up that say specific park? There are two parks per bud. An EP/HS and MK/AK
> 5. Do these hotels get Magical Express from airport? No
> Or do they have busses from airport? Is there a fee? You arrange transportation
> 6. If we walk to Disney springs, then want to go eat at the Polynesian Resort, are we allowed to take bus there? Yes
> 7. Is it worth it? Staying offsite? What other perks do you lose by not staying onsite? Bigger rooms for less and can use and earn hotel/travel points are the two I hear the most.


----------



## shocker

Albertan mom said:


> We have always stayed onsite and am now considering staying at a Disney Springs hotel but I have a few questions.
> 1. Can I use our old magic bands from last trip for Park admittance? Fast passes? Charging?
> 2. If we go to Epcot, then want to go to MK, can we use Monorail?
> 3. Can we get purchases from parks sent to Hotel?
> 4. Are busses specific to park? So you go to hotel bus stop and busses pull up that say specific park?
> 5. Do these hotels get Magical Express from airport? Or do they have busses from airport? Is there a fee?
> 6. If we walk to Disney springs, then want to go eat at the Polynesian Resort, are we allowed to take bus there?
> 7. Is it worth it? Staying offsite? What other perks do you lose by not staying onsite? Thanks!!


 

I agree with above answers given except #3. I've called and spoken with Holiday inn about this. They tell me they are on Disney's form for package shipment to the hotel & this is a free service.

Package delivery from the parks appears on the Holiday inn website as a perk. I assume it is for the other 6 properties & you can check with their websites or them directly too.

I will say that I haven't heard of a way to stay at a DSAR & get a dinning plan, so you might miss that.  We don't because I'm AP & do TiW for food discounts.


----------



## Santmor

Hi all,

I booked Best Western LBV through an online booking agency (not Disney) and I do not see that 60 days fastpass+ is a benefit on the Disney Good Neighborhood Hotels (it only shows Extra Magic Hours). Didn't buy tickets yet, but will be through a third party too. I know I will be able to link the tickets but not sure about the hotel. How can I be sure that my reservation will allow me to book 60 days fastpass+ ? I'm not in USA and is pretty difficult to call for information. If anyone can help ?? Thanks a lot.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Santmor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I booked Best Western LBV through an online booking agency (not Disney) and I do not see that 60 days fastpass+ is a benefit on the Disney Good Neighborhood Hotels (it only shows Extra Magic Hours). Didn't buy tickets yet, but will be through a third party too. I know I will be able to link the tickets but not sure about the hotel. How can I be sure that my reservation will allow me to book 60 days fastpass+ ? I'm not in USA and is pretty difficult to call for information. If anyone can help ?? Thanks a lot.


I don't think they are advertising it much due to glitches. All 7 hotels at Disney Springs for 2918 should have 60+ day fast pass booking. I think 5 have been confirmed. B Resort still and I have not seen any reports for the BW yet.  You can try linking your reservation now to MDE.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Santmor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I booked Best Western LBV through an online booking agency (not Disney) and I do not see that 60 days fastpass+ is a benefit on the Disney Good Neighborhood Hotels (it only shows Extra Magic Hours). Didn't buy tickets yet, but will be through a third party too. I know I will be able to link the tickets but not sure about the hotel. How can I be sure that my reservation will allow me to book 60 days fastpass+ ? I'm not in USA and is pretty difficult to call for information. If anyone can help ?? Thanks a lot.


You’ll only see the FP Booking window when your tickets are linked to your MDX account and you are exactly 60 days out from check-in. Before that booking date, you’ll have an open 30-day window.

The window expands to a full 60 days at 7:00am on your booking date.


----------



## TrixieBel

FYI - I booked our end of July/early August stay at Doubletree Suites by Hilton 2 days ago and this afternoon I was able to easily put my Hilton confirmation number into My Disney Experience along with my last name and it linked the accommodation booking into the Disney system. When I go to the Fastpass screen in My Disney Experience it now shows that I will have access 60 days prior so long as I have bought my tickets by then. So all working just as it now should for that accommodation option


----------



## TeresaWen

Still cannot link my B reservation. My trip starts March 6. Thankfully I was able to get the fast passes I wanted thanks to the park hour change a week or so ago. 

Only issue is there is one day I can't book because of the passholder 7 day limit.

It's all good. The extended weather looks amazing!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

As above, still can't link B Resort and my 60 day FP booking opens end of week.  Looks like I may switch from the B Resort to the DoubleTree for an extra $20.  Not sure if the switch is worth it as only reason for 60 day FP for this 1 night is FOP which may not even be available.  If I decide to switch, which is the best site to book the stay to ensure it links properly?  (Directly with DoubleTree or is a 3rd party site ok).  Lastly, are the 2 hotels mentioned comparable as far as quality?  Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Double tree is all suites and there is no resort fee, in case you did not calculate that in your numbers.  If you book through Mousesavers you get continental breakfast included too.  I have not stayed at either just things from my personal research.


----------



## 100AcreWood

I tried this morning to connect my B Resort reservation.  No luck yet.  I'll check again in two weeks.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

100AcreWood said:


> I tried this morning to connect my B Resort reservation.  No luck yet.  I'll check again in two weeks.


So sorry to hear this is happening to B Resort guests, frustrating I'm sure!!! Fingers crossed for you guys that IT can get this straightened out ASAP!


----------



## BamaBornNemoNut

halfpintpeggy said:


> So sorry to hear this is happening to B Resort guests, frustrating I'm sure!!! Fingers crossed for you guys that IT can get this straightened out ASAP!


Here’s my experience with Double Tree: Booked using points on Thursday 3/1 for a 2night stay in May. When I tried to link that day, there was an error and said it might take up to 24 hours. Tried again next day after 24 hours but still got the same problem. The nice CM on the phone put me on hold to talk to IT. Came back to tell me they were working on it and can’t give an ETA. I just kept trying and later yesterday it linked


----------



## Santmor

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll only see the FP Booking window when your tickets are linked to your MDX account and you are exactly 60 days out from check-in. Before that booking date, you’ll have an open 30-day window.
> 
> The window expands to a full 60 days at 7:00am on your booking date.



So, yes. I wrote to Disney and got this reply:

"If you have a reservation for the Best Western at Lake Buena Vista,  you are in luck.  This is one of the Resorts that has become one of our official Walt Disney World Resorts that has the ability to book FastPass+ selections with the 60 day window. It may take up to 72 hours for the reservation to hit our systems.  If this time has passed and you are still having difficulty with linking this, please contact our Magical Cast with the Internet Help Desk at (407) 939-4357.  They will be happy to assist you seven days a week between the hours of 7:00 am and 11:00 pm Eastern Time."

Only problem is that the system still don't recognize the confirmation number. So I will keep trying. As others said: glitch in the system. 
I probably wont call from Brazil but I still have a lot of time before getting frustrated.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Santmor said:


> So, yes. I wrote to Disney and got this reply:
> 
> "If you have a reservation for the Best Western at Lake Buena Vista,  you are in luck.  This is one of the Resorts that has become one of our official Walt Disney World Resorts that has the ability to book FastPass+ selections with the 60 day window. It may take up to 72 hours for the reservation to hit our systems.  If this time has passed and you are still having difficulty with linking this, please contact our Magical Cast with the Internet Help Desk at (407) 939-4357.  They will be happy to assist you seven days a week between the hours of 7:00 am and 11:00 pm Eastern Time."
> 
> Only problem is that the system still don't recognize the confirmation number. So I will keep trying. As others said: glitch in the system.
> I probably wont call from Brazil but I still have a lot of time before getting frustrated.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Another thing you can do is send the problems you are experiencing, your Reservation Info, and Confirmation # to 

*wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com*

Ask them to forward it to the IT department and state that you need the corresponding “Disney Confirmation #” to be able to link your Best Western stay to your My Disney Experience account. 

Include your email account for your MDX account and your phone #. They may call you rather than you having to call them.

Hope everything gets linked up for you.


----------



## 100AcreWood

I emailed guest relations and received a nice call back from a CM.  They still have no ETA on when the B Resort will be able to link.  I'll check again in two weeks.


----------



## alkc71

100AcreWood said:


> I emailed guest relations and received a nice call back from a CM.  They still have no ETA on when the B Resort will be able to link.  I'll check again in two weeks.


Me too, the cast member was very nice, but could not assist. I might have to jump ship and and make a reservation at one of the Hilton’s. 11 days until FastPass booking


----------



## alkc71

And the B Resort just linked!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

alkc71 said:


> And the B Resort just linked!!


Yay! Thank you for reporting on ‘B’...it’s been almost 3 months of watching this thread and hoping everyone would eventually benefit as promised!

Happy planning, everyone!


----------



## shocker

alkc71 said:


> And the B Resort just linked!!



  .  . . 

I've needed a reason to use these smilies!


----------



## shocker

100AcreWood said:


> I emailed guest relations and received a nice call back from a CM.  They still have no ETA on when the B Resort will be able to link.  I'll check again in two weeks.


 

Try again, linking is being reported.


----------



## 100AcreWood

How exciting!  I was able to link the reservation.  Our reservation shows for 2 adults and 2 children but we made the reservation for 2 adults and 3 children.  I should probably call to make sure this doesn't cause me trouble when I make FPs at 60 days.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMouse

I am tried to link B Resort but as above it is showing 2 children and we only have 1. During the process, it requires you select your guests to link and obviously, we are 1 short so can't proceed.  We may try to call shortly.


----------



## hiroMYhero

100AcreWood said:


> How exciting!  I was able to link the reservation.  Our reservation shows for 2 adults and 2 children but we made the reservation for 2 adults and 3 children.  I should probably call to make sure this doesn't cause me trouble when I make FPs at 60 days.


As long as you book for the complete group, it won’t matter if a name is missing.

One onsite person included in the FP grouping ensures the 60-day booking window is open for everyone chosen/selected for that FP.


----------



## Travelbug77

FYI B resort linked for me today however I can only make FP for 30 days out. Could this be because our stay isn't until May 18?


----------



## alkc71

Travelbug77 said:


> FYI B resort linked for me today however I can only make FP for 30 days out. Could this be because our stay isn't until May 18?


On March 19th at 7am your 60 day will open.  We arrive on the 15th


----------



## hiroMYhero

Travelbug77 said:


> FYI B resort linked for me today however I can only make FP for 30 days out. Could this be because our stay isn't until May 18?


Anyone with valid tickets linked in MDX has a 30-day window. It expands to a 60-day length of stay open window when you are exactly 60 days out from your Check-in date.

Booking Window: FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## TeresaWen

Leaving for Disney today and mde can locate my b reservation. BUT it incorrectly lists two children. On the phone with Disney IT to fix.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TeresaWen said:


> Leaving for Disney today and mde can locate my b reservation. BUT it incorrectly lists two children. On the phone with Disney IT to fix.


Teresa, it won’t matter as long as your reservation is correct with B.

If your FPs are intact and your tickets are linked to the correct people, you are good to go! Don’t waste valuable time calling about their glitch.


----------



## TeresaWen

hiroMYhero said:


> Teresa, it won’t matter as long as your reservation is correct with B.
> 
> If your FPs are intact and your tickets are linked to the correct people, you are good to go! Don’t waste valuable time calling about their glitch.


No. I had to fix it. It would not let me continue until I added all the guests it thought was on the reservation.

So the good news it is fixed and linked.

The bad news is I seem to still be limited to my annual  pass allotment of 7 days of fast passes. Grrrrrrr


----------



## hiroMYhero

TeresaWen said:


> No. I had to fix it. It would not let me continue until I added all the guests it thought was on the reservation.
> 
> So the good news it is fixed and linked.
> 
> The bad news is I seem to still be limited to my annual  pass allotment of 7 days of fast passes. Grrrrrrr


If that glitch ever happens again name-wise, you can always add a fake person to MDX to match the glitch; a little faster than calling.

If your length of stay for the B is more than 7 days, then you should be able to book for the complete length...that will be another call, unfortunately.


----------



## TeresaWen

hiroMYhero said:


> If that glitch ever happens again name-wise, you can always add a fake person to MDX to match the glitch; a little faster than calling.
> 
> If your length of stay for the B is more than 7 days, then you should be able to book for the complete length...that will be another call, unfortunately.


Thanks! I hope all this frustration helps future guests! 

I actually have more fast passes than I actually want right now anyway. Just wanted to test. I will call though so they are aware of the issue before it hits someone else.

Need to kill some time before our car comes for us! We will be in Disney Springs in less than 12 hours


----------



## hiroMYhero

TeresaWen said:


> Thanks! I hope all this frustration helps future guests!
> 
> I actually have more fast passes than I actually want right now anyway. Just wanted to test. I will call though so they are aware of the issue before it hits someone else.
> 
> Need to kill some time before our car comes for us! We will be in Disney Springs in less than 12 hours


Thanks for testing the system! Disney does need to know and that’s very nice of you to be proactive for others. Everyone on this Orlando Board is great and helpful! I’m always on Theme Parks - FP threads but have definitely enjoyed following along here.

Have a wonderful trip! Safe travels to you!!


----------



## TeresaWen

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for testing the system! Disney does need to know and that’s very nice of you to be proactive for others. Everyone on this Orlando Board is great and helpful! I’m always on Theme Parks - FP threads but have definitely enjoyed following along here.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip! Safe travels to you!!


Thank you! Excited about the B. Looks so bright! And there is a huge snow storm headed my way. So very grateful we will b out in time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

to everyone who contributed info about the DSprings Hotels as they became linked to MDX. The thread has been Stickied so others can easily find info and benefit from 60-day FP booking and EMH!


----------



## Tandyc

I'm not tech savvy at all. I can see my reservation when I try to link but it says Help us find a Match. When I add my party there is no way to confirm or submit. If I click on the details my ressie is there but I can continue to get it all the way linked. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tandyc said:


> I'm not tech savvy at all. I can see my reservation when I try to link but it says Help us find a Match. When I add my party there is no way to confirm or submit. If I click on the details my ressie is there but I can continue to get it all the way linked. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


Tandy, is your ‘B’ reservation showing for 2 adults and 2 children? If so, you can add fake people into your MDX account to match that total number.

Or, you can call Disney for assistance in linking your reservation Confirmation # to your account.


----------



## Harry dhina

Our reservation does show 2 A and 2 C. We are three. Any FP+ advantage having the (fake) 2nd child?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Harry dhina said:


> Our reservation does show 2 A and 2 C. We are three. Any FP+ advantage having the (fake) 2nd child?


No, not when Child#2 doesn’t have a Ticket.


----------



## Claire421

My reservation for Holiday Inn Disney Springs added 2 phantom children. My Disney Experience wouldn't allow me to link it up since it is only 2 of us. I called Disney and they were able to fix it quite quickly and easily


----------



## TeresaWen

Claire421 said:


> My reservation for Holiday Inn Disney Springs added 2 phantom children. My Disney Experience wouldn't allow me to link it up since it is only 2 of us. I called Disney and they were able to fix it quite quickly and easily


Seems to be a reoccurring problem! 

This will be great once all the kinks are addressed.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@writerguyfl ’s Disney Springs Hotels Parking Fees and Resort Fees listing has been added to the OP.


----------



## dmunsil

The first post says that all hotels link to MDX, but I'm confident that Best Western Disney Springs is not working. I just talked to them; they say they're still not ready.


----------



## hiroMYhero

dmunsil said:


> The first post says that all hotels link to MDX, but I'm confident that Best Western Disney Springs is not working. I just talked to them; they say they're still not ready.


Thanks; I’ll amend the info.


----------



## Santmor

dmunsil said:


> The first post says that all hotels link to MDX, but I'm confident that Best Western Disney Springs is not working. I just talked to them; they say they're still not ready.



Same with me. First communication with Disney, CM said it would be possible, but after a month another CM said: at the moment BW is not linking, MAYBE in the future. So, it kind of ruins my whole planning and I don't understand the difference, a BW is a resort area hotel listed with the others.

Quite disappointed!


----------



## dmunsil

Santmor said:


> Same with me. First communication with Disney, CM said it would be possible, but after a month another CM said: at the moment BW is not linking, MAYBE in the future. So, it kind of ruins my whole planning and I don't understand the difference, a BW is a resort area hotel listed with the others.
> 
> Quite disappointed!



The problem is that each hotel needs to connect their computer systems to Disney's so that Disney can look up the hotel confirmation number and get the info they need, like how many guests, how long, etc. The hotel is at the mercy of the folks at the head office who run the booking system. Believe me, the folks at that Best Western are probably on the phone every day to the Best Western IT people asking them when the connection will be ready to go. 

This means a lot to them and is worth a lot of money. They want it to work just as much as you do.


----------



## alkc71

Another perk has been added to the Springs Resorts  From Mousesavers:
 “*have your* *Disney theme park purchases delivered to the Disney Store at the hotel.*”
*


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Has anyone booked a Hilton hotel with Hilton Honors points to use this benefit? I assume it would work the same way, since even booking with points we get a reservation number.


----------



## HopperFan

Santmor said:


> Same with me. First communication with Disney, CM said it would be possible, but after a month another CM said: at the moment BW is not linking, MAYBE in the future. So, it kind of ruins my whole planning and I don't understand the difference, a BW is a resort area hotel listed with the others.
> 
> Quite disappointed!





dmunsil said:


> The problem is that each hotel needs to connect their computer systems to Disney's so that Disney can look up the hotel confirmation number and get the info they need, like how many guests, how long, etc. The hotel is at the mercy of the folks at the head office who run the booking system. Believe me, the folks at that Best Western are probably on the phone every day to the Best Western IT people asking them when the connection will be ready to go.
> 
> This means a lot to them and is worth a lot of money. They want it to work just as much as you do.



Part of the issue could be that the hotel was sold later last year to Drury.  Drury is coming in and completely renovating the hotel.  Bookings may be funky right now because depending on when you book it could be a BW or it could be a Drury which would be two different sites ... and maybe they are having issues with adjusting the sites.  If BW is leaving why bother connect, and Drury not being there yet no one would know to look at that anyway so why link, although that hotel is not on their site anyway.

AND part of the planning is knowing at some point the hotel will be going through construction top to bottom which may impact stays.  I for one would not book there until after it is complete.


----------



## dmunsil

HopperFan said:


> Part of the issue could be that the hotel was sold later last year to Drury.  Drury is coming in and completely renovating the hotel.  Bookings may be funky right now because depending on when you book it could be a BW or it could be a Drury which would be two different sites ... and maybe they are having issues with adjusting the sites.  If BW is leaving why bother connect, and Drury not being there yet no one would know to look at that anyway so why link, although that hotel is not on their site anyway.



All the bookings are funneling through Best Western's booking system. Drury has bought the property, but are keeping the Best Western brand, at least for now. I don't think they've anounced any renovation or rebranding plans yet. 



> AND part of the planning is knowing at some point the hotel will be going through construction top to bottom which may impact stays.  I for one would not book there until after it is complete.



We stayed there a couple weeks ago and it's still in good shape. It's an 80's-vintage tower hotel, but it's been well maintained.


----------



## HopperFan

dmunsil said:


> All the bookings are funneling through Best Western's booking system. Drury has bought the property, but are keeping the Best Western brand, at least for now. I don't think they've anounced any renovation or rebranding plans yet.
> 
> We stayed there a couple weeks ago and it's still in good shape. It's an 80's-vintage tower hotel, but it's been well maintained.



I did not mean that reservations could not be made but stating the fact that it is currently owned by one brand and on the surface operated by another .... who knows what the ability is to tie in to Disney's site.  It may be why this is the only hotel that is not connected.

But it was discussed soon after they closed on the hotel ... by a few sources ....
_"St. Louis-based Drury Hotels is doubling down on Orlando's tourism corridor, paying $20.5 million last week for the 325-key Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort, where *it will rebrand and invest heavily in renovations *to add value to what is a 45-year-old tower."_

The reason I wouldn't stay there in recent years is because it is outdated and gets consistent complaints about it being dated.  I look at the rates, plus the fees and I'm not paying that for a hotel in need of renovation (and that goes for the Hilton as well).  Every hotel at Disney Springs is a vintage hotel but most of them have renovated and upgraded. 

I just compared rates of two rooms closest to each other ...
... I picked the dates of my next trip .... both AAA

- Best Western room $251 per night plus $14 resort fee plus $8 parking fee = $273

and go right across the street ... to a newly renovated 2 room suite ...

- DoubleTree Suites 2 room suite $241 per night special includes parking = $241

There is no comparison in these two hotels offering and rooms, 
so to have BW $32 more than DTS is hard to process.  
If it were renovated fine, but being it has not been the rates should be much lower.


----------



## dmunsil

HopperFan said:


> I did not mean that reservations could not be made but stating the fact that it is currently owned by one brand and on the surface operated by another .... who knows what the ability is to tie in to Disney's site.  It may be why this is the only hotel that is not connected.



Most hotels are owned by a separate company from the brand. Hotel companies are mostly franchises. The DoubleTree in Lake Buena Vista is not owned by Hilton, for example. It's usually small brands like Drury or B that own all their own hotels. I think everyone assumed that when Drury bought the Best Western they were going to rebrand, but so far they've stayed Best Western. In any case, rebranding is just changing signs and stuff; it wouldn't impact anyone's stay.

It's definitely true that their bookings are running through Best Western and not Drury. You can see that just by going to their site and booking. Anyway, I kind of doubt that the Drury purchase is the key thing keeping the 60 day fastpass stuff from happening. If I had to guess, I'd guess it's because Best Western is a smaller company with less IT resources to bring to bear than Hilton, IHG or Wyndham. (B is a special case: they're a tiny local company who can focus like a laser on whatever the Lake Buena Vista location needs.) But who knows? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

I'm confident that they're working on it and it'll get done when it gets done. In the meantime, if 60-day FP+ access is a make-or-break amenity, the BW isn't the right choice.



> The reason I wouldn't stay there in recent years is because it is outdated and gets consistent complaints about it being dated.  I look at the rates, plus the fees and I'm not paying that for a hotel in need of renovation (and that goes for the Hilton as well).  Every hotel at Disney Springs is a vintage hotel but most of them have renovated and upgraded.



I've stayed at most of the Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels. They all are dated, and just as you say, after a big refurb they all tend to look better. I'm just saying that when we stayed at the Best Western just recently it seemed to be in pretty good shape, based on the wall coverings, furniture, etc.  



> (snipped price comparison)



I don't doubt that those prices are correct, but that's not the common case. Most of the time the Best Western is the cheapest or close to the cheapest hotel on Hotel Plaza Boulevard, in my experience. (The Wyndham next door can be cheaper, especially in their Garden Wing.) But that fluctuates based on how full each one is.

Really, I don't hugely disagree with you. I just feel like the Best Western is a perfectly decent hotel, and when it has a good rate it's worth staying at. There are other good hotels in the area, and when they have a good rate they're also worth staying at. The DoubleTree is one of our favorites, but usually they have higher rates.


----------



## HopperFan

dmunsil said:


> Most hotels are owned by a separate company from the brand. Hotel companies are mostly franchises. The DoubleTree in Lake Buena Vista is not owned by Hilton, for example. It's usually small brands like Drury or B that own all their own hotels. I think everyone assumed that when Drury bought the Best Western they were going to rebrand, but so far they've stayed Best Western. In any case, rebranding is just changing signs and stuff; it wouldn't impact anyone's stay.
> 
> It's definitely true that their bookings are running through Best Western and not Drury. You can see that just by going to their site and booking. Anyway, I kind of doubt that the Drury purchase is the key thing keeping the 60 day fastpass stuff from happening. If I had to guess, I'd guess it's because Best Western is a smaller company with less IT resources to bring to bear than Hilton, IHG or Wyndham. (B is a special case: they're a tiny local company who can focus like a laser on whatever the Lake Buena Vista location needs.) But who knows? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I'm confident that they're working on it and it'll get done when it gets done. In the meantime, if 60-day FP+ access is a make-or-break amenity, the BW isn't the right choice.
> 
> I've stayed at most of the Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels. They all are dated, and just as you say, after a big refurb they all tend to look better. I'm just saying that when we stayed at the Best Western just recently it seemed to be in pretty good shape, based on the wall coverings, furniture, etc.
> 
> I don't doubt that those prices are correct, but that's not the common case. Most of the time the Best Western is the cheapest or close to the cheapest hotel on Hotel Plaza Boulevard, in my experience. (The Wyndham next door can be cheaper, especially in their Garden Wing.) But that fluctuates based on how full each one is.
> 
> Really, I don't hugely disagree with you. I just feel like the Best Western is a perfectly decent hotel, and when it has a good rate it's worth staying at. There are other good hotels in the area, and when they have a good rate they're also worth staying at. The DoubleTree is one of our favorites, but usually they have higher rates.



I understand how hotels work on ownership.  And I only shared the info about BW because it was published Drury bought it and is going to fully renovate it.  Anyone booking needs to know to watch for that, staying in a hotel under full reno can't be quite disruptive ... and right now there is no followup info to know when etc.

I do disagree that branding doesn't matter when it comes to service.  And a brand will absolutely alter whether I may stay or not.  Another thing that will keep me from staying is an Owner.  There are several hotels with great rates and look good on International but I won't stay due to the owners.

I have also stayed at most the Disney Springs hotels.  I have had great experiences at Doubletree, B Resort, a good one at Buena Vista (and that was as the pool was finishing up), I've stopped staying at Hilton due to it needed renovation, will never stay at Wyndham again (I was in Garden) and have heard nothing but good reports on Holiday Inn.  DTS, B, BVP, Wyndham and Holiday Inn are all renovated.

I look at all the DS hotels often, while BW is one I will price out with deals ... it never comes up with an acceptable rate for what I get, especially when I can cross the street and get much nicer.  Or I can pay much less than their rates just outside DS for the same type room.

It will be interesting to see if DS gets the EMH and 60 day FP+ in 2019.  If so it could possible impact the rates there.  I would rather give up those perks and keep the rates reasonable.


----------



## dmunsil

HopperFan said:


> I do disagree that branding doesn't matter when it comes to service.  And a brand will absolutely alter whether I may stay or not.  Another thing that will keep me from staying is an Owner.  There are several hotels with great rates and look good on International but I won't stay due to the owners.



Agreed. My point about brand wasn't clearly stated. I'm saying that the _changeover process _from one brand to another doesn't necessarily affect your stay. There's no significant construction involved in a brand changeover. They could become a Drury over a weekend if they got all the signage set up and ready to go. If they do end up doing a major refurbishment of the property, that might affect your stay, or it might not. I've been in hotels under refurbishment where you could barely tell it was going on, and I've been in ones where the incredibly loud construction noise was constant from the wee hours to the early evening. Good hotels manage their refurbishment well, emptying out not only the floor being refurbished but also the adjacent floors, and maybe even closing the hotel entirely to do big common areas like lobby or pool. If Drury is a good company, they'll do a good job on the refurb, whenever it happens.

I concur that ownership is really the key factor. Good ownership will hire good management and make sure the hotel is kept up. The brand is less important. Strong brands like Hilton or Marriott obviously do a lot more to make sure their franchisees are meeting brand standards (though we've stayed in some questionable hotels from every brand under the sun). A smaller company like Best Western is typically less consistent about brand standards - and the standards aren't as extensive to begin with. The fact that we've stayed at and enjoyed the Best Western on Hotel Plaza Boulevard doesn't tell us much about other Best Western properties, IMO, because the brand encompasses everything from old motel-style properties to midpriced full-service hotels.


----------



## Belle0101

*Rate Details Disney Springs Promo*
Disney Springs Hotel Plaza Association Discount Promotion! Including FREE internet and self-parking! Kids up to 17 stay free; no resort fee; 1 night deposit required with booking 3Day Cancellation policy; Limited availability ***HRCC DO NOT BOOK*** *OFFER is ONLY VALID for online booking through link*

I copied/pasted this directly from the booking link; how do you (anyone) read the following -  "*Including FREE internet and self-parking!"*.  

I want to read it as the rate includes free internet and free self-parking; is that wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## Good&Plenty

Just wanted to add an extra data point to this thread.  I booked a reservation at the DS DoubleTree for mid-October directly via Hilton.com using my Hilton points and was able to add it to MDX approximately 30 hours later.  Thanks for great information in this thread!


----------



## loveswdw

Belle0101 said:


> *Rate Details Disney Springs Promo*
> Disney Springs Hotel Plaza Association Discount Promotion! Including FREE internet and self-parking! Kids up to 17 stay free; no resort fee; 1 night deposit required with booking 3Day Cancellation policy; Limited availability ***HRCC DO NOT BOOK*** *OFFER is ONLY VALID for online booking through link*
> 
> I copied/pasted this directly from the booking link; how do you (anyone) read the following -  "*Including FREE internet and self-parking!"*.
> 
> I want to read it as the rate includes free internet and free self-parking; is that wishful thinking on my part?



Where did you see this and for what hotel?


----------



## Belle0101

loveswdw said:


> Where did you see this and for what hotel?



Sorry, it was for DoubleTree Suites at Disney Springs;  I was looking at different dates and room types (King v. 2 Queens) when I noticed it.  I used the link to the Disney Springs hotels from the 1st page of this thread to navigate to the hotels.


----------



## magyargirl

Does anyone know if the magicbands can be used at the disney springs resorts, like charging to our room or access to room?


----------



## dmunsil

magyargirl said:


> Does anyone know if the magicbands can be used at the disney springs resorts, like charging to our room or access to room?



They cannot. You can bring or buy your own MagicBand and use it for park entry and FastPass+ but it can't be linked to your resort for charging or room access.


----------



## magyargirl

Is parking in the parks free?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

magyargirl said:


> Is parking in the parks free?


 no, it is still off-site


----------



## 100AcreWood

Sorry if I missed this information but my 60 days starts on Sunday.  I assume I can make all reservations for our five night stay when my 60 day window opens?


----------



## hiroMYhero

100AcreWood said:


> Sorry if I missed this information but my 60 days starts on Sunday.  I assume I can make all reservations for our five night stay when my 60 day window opens?


Yes. Your FP Booking Window is for your length of stay for the # of ticket entitlements that you have. See the FP FAQ Thread that is linked in the first post of this thread.


----------



## 100AcreWood

I booked my FPs this morning.  I managed to snag everything I wanted but Toy Story Mania.  

It was nice to book all FPs for the entire trip!


----------



## loveswdw

Just to report no problems booking my 60 day FPs this morning! Yay!


----------



## 2009CAN

Do any of these hotels sleep 5+? I just tried plugging our dates in (1/1/19-1/5/19) and for each of the hotels I tried, I got a pop-up saying I was exceeding the number of guests permitted. We are two adults/three kids (all 9 and under)


----------



## hiroMYhero

2009CAN said:


> Do any of these hotels sleep 5+? I just tried plugging our dates in (1/1/19-1/5/19) and for each of the hotels I tried, I got a pop-up saying I was exceeding the number of guests permitted. We are two adults/three kids (all 9 and under)


The Doubletree does but they appear to be sold out of the Suites that sleep 5 for your specific dates.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Also unknown if they benefits will continue into 2019


----------



## ashleyr409

MommyinHonduras said:


> Also unknown if they benefits will continue into 2019


I am hoping this continues for 2019.


----------



## ashleyr409

Can someone tell me all the Disney Spring hotel that can accommodate 5 guest. 2 adults 3 kids 15.12.6.?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ashleyr409 said:


> Can someone tell me all the Disney Spring hotel that can accommodate 5 guest. 2 adults 3 kids 15.12.6.?


Doubletree Suites can accommodate 5 if they still have openings for those suites for your dates.


----------



## HopperFan

ashleyr409 said:


> Can someone tell me all the Disney Spring hotel that can accommodate 5 guest. 2 adults 3 kids 15.12.6.?



- Doubletree Suites has two room suites; two beds and sofabed (would be my pick)
- B Resort has rooms: two beds and small fold out bed (best for one)
- Buena Vista Palace has some suites in the tower


----------



## ashleyr409

HopperFan said:


> - Doubletree Suites has two room suites; two beds and sofabed (would be my pick)
> - B Resort has rooms: two beds and small fold out bed (best for one)
> - Buena Vista Palace has some suites in the tower


Do you know when I can look up rates for 2019?
Out of these three, which one might be the cheapest?


----------



## HopperFan

ashleyr409 said:


> Do you know when I can look up rates for 2019?
> Out of these three, which one might be the cheapest?



I don't know dates for sure for each, but I would imagine at least early 2019 are bookable. Best bet is open their websites and try.

Rates at the hotels change based on seasons and availability so depending on your dates, this could vary.

Overall Doubletree only has a parking fee, while the others have a resort & parking fee.  This has to be added.

I think Doubletree will often be the least expensive
unless you can pick up one of the B Resort deals where they waive fees and have lower rate time.  
Given you need a suites at BVP, their rate would be the highest.

Buena Vista and Doubletree are both Hiltons, sometimes there are specials for Honors members.


----------



## ashleyr409

HopperFan said:


> I don't know dates for sure for each, but I would imagine at least early 2019 are bookable. Best bet is open their websites and try.
> 
> Rates at the hotels change based on seasons and availability so depending on your dates, this could vary.
> 
> Overall Doubletree only has a parking fee, while the others have a resort & parking fee.  This has to be added.
> 
> I think Doubletree will often be the least expensive
> unless you can pick up one of the B Resort deals where they waive fees and have lower rate time.
> Given you need a suites at BVP, their rate would be the highest.
> 
> Buena Vista and Doubletree are both Hiltons, sometimes there are specials for Honors members.



Thank you. I was looking for June 2019


----------



## dmunsil

Best Western has announced that they have 60 day advanced fastpass booking. Haven’t had a chance to check it yet.


----------



## hiroMYhero

dmunsil said:


> Best Western has announced that they have 60 day advanced fastpass booking. Haven’t had a chance to check it yet.


Thanks! When someone actually confirms a Best Western reservation number links to MDX, I’ll adjust the first post.


----------



## dmunsil

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks! When someone actually confirms a Best Western reservation number links to MDX, I’ll adjust the first post.


OK, I tried making a sample booking, waiting overnight and linking it. Worked fine. Yay!


----------



## hiroMYhero

dmunsil said:


> OK, I tried making a sample booking, waiting overnight and linking it. Worked fine. Yay!


Yay! Thanks for reporting...3 months of waiting for this! I appreciate your assistance!


----------



## hec3711

dmunsil said:


> OK, I tried making a sample booking, waiting overnight and linking it. Worked fine. Yay!



I made my reservation yesterday for Best Western and linked it to my MDX just fine as well.  Is there a delay in being able to book fast passes at the 60 day mark after linking the hotel?  I'm still only seeing 30 days out instead of 60 days for selections.  I just booked 1 night at Best Western and have 7 days tickets (staying in a rental remainder of days).  Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

hec3711 said:


> I made my reservation yesterday for Best Western and linked it to my MDX just fine as well.  Is there a delay in being able to book fast passes at the 60 day mark after linking the hotel?  I'm still only seeing 30 days out instead of 60 days for selections.  I just booked 1 night at Best Western and have 7 days tickets (staying in a rental remainder of days).  Thanks.


When you are exactly 60 days out from check-in, then your FP booking window expands to 60 days.

You have a Split Stay. Read the onsite to offsite info here:
FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions - Split Stays


----------



## hec3711

hiroMYhero said:


> When you are exactly 60 days out from check-in, then your FP booking window expands to 60 days.
> 
> You have a Split Stay. Read the onsite to offsite info here:
> FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions - Split Stays


Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## hec3711

hiroMYhero said:


> When you are exactly 60 days out from check-in, then your FP booking window expands to 60 days.
> 
> You have a Split Stay. Read the onsite to offsite info here:
> FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions - Split Stays



Okay, so I did a test reservations for 60 days out and still only see 30 day window for fast passes.  I booked a reservation for the Best Western (Disney Springs) for June 20 (which today would be 60 days out) and linked my Best Western reservation to MDX but still only see 30 days out instead of 60 days.  Has anyone else had a problem with booking fast passes 60 days out (from check in date) when linking the hotel reservation? I did read the Split Stay FAQ but I just want to make sure I'm doing this correctly..  Do you have to wait a little while once you link the reservation to you MDX account or should you see the 60 day out automatically?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## hec3711

hec3711 said:


> Okay, so I did a test reservations for 60 days out and still only see 30 day window for fast passes.  I booked a reservation for the Best Western (Disney Springs) for June 20 (which today would be 60 days out) and linked my Best Western reservation to MDX but still only see 30 days out instead of 60 days.  Has anyone else had a problem with booking fast passes 60 days out (from check in date) when linking the hotel reservation? I did read the Split Stay FAQ but I just want to make sure I'm doing this correctly..  Do you have to wait a little while once you link the reservation to you MDX account or should you see the 60 day out automatically?  Thanks in advance...



Nevermind..it does work.  I just went back and to see if I can make my fastpass selections and the 60 day window opened!  So yay!  It does work!


----------



## hiroMYhero

hec3711 said:


> Nevermind..it does work.  I just went back and to see if I can make my fastpass selections and the 60 day window opened!  So yay!  It does work!


Yes, it was confirmed a week ago that Best Western links up.

Remember, all your non-Best Western days will have a “rolling booking window” so you have to wait to book FPs for those days exactly 60 days out from each park day.


----------



## Cathyn35

hec3711 said:


> Nevermind..it does work.  I just went back and to see if I can make my fastpass selections and the 60 day window opened!  So yay!  It does work!


 
So, if I am staying at a DS hotel, am I only able to book FP at 60 days out for the duration of my stay at the DS hotel? I'm also doing a split stay (2 nights at Doubletree, 7 offsite), and, yes, I read the explanation, but I'm a bit unclear on that part.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

The way I understand it is you can make the first 3 days on your 60 days but for the week offsite it will be a rolling 60 days for each day.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cathyn35 said:


> So, if I am staying at a DS hotel, am I only able to book FP at 60 days out for the duration of my stay at the DS hotel? I'm also doing a split stay (2 nights at Doubletree, 7 offsite), and, yes, I read the explanation, but I'm a bit unclear on that part.


Split Stays for DSprings (onsite) to Offsite open the FP window 60 days out from the onsite check-in date and you book FP for check-in through checkout of your DSprings Stay. Then, the FP booking window rolls with the first offsite park day. Book FPs 60 days out from each park day.

From the Split Stay section of the FP FAQ Sticky on the Theme Parks board:

Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


----------



## Cathyn35

hiroMYhero said:


> Split Stays for DSprings (onsite) to Offsite open the FP window 60 days out from the onsite check-in date and you book FP for check-in through checkout of your DSprings Stay. Then, the FP booking window rolls with the first offsite park day. Book FPs 60 days out from each park day.
> 
> From the Split Stay section of the FP FAQ Sticky on the Theme Parks board:
> 
> Onsite RO Stay followed by Offsite Stay. The *60-day FP booking window will open at 60 days before the check-in date of the onsite RO stay* and will extend until the checkout date of the onsite RO stay. Additionally, the booking window will roll forward (a “rolling 60”) each day beyond the onsite RO checkout date until the guest checks out of the onsite resort. This assumes valid tickets are linked to the MDX account.


Thank you! I think it was the "Until the guest checks out of the onsite resort" part that confused me. If the sentence just ended at "beyond the onsite RO checkout date," it would've been clearer -- but that's just me. 
Now, if I may ask, how many EMH vouchers will I get with a two-night stay? I apologize if this has been answered already, but I couldn't find the info.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cathyn35 said:


> Thank you! I think it was the "Until the guest checks out of the onsite resort" part that confused me. If the sentence just ended at "beyond the onsite RO checkout date," it would've been clearer -- but that's just me.
> Now, if I may ask, how many EMH vouchers will I get with a two-night stay? I apologize if this has been answered already, but I couldn't find the info.


It’s written that way because even when you are in your DSprings room, you’ll still have an open 60 day window. It closes when you checkout and all my info was re-worded in the FAQ by an IT-guy. 

You’ll be able to attend EMH from your check-in day through park closure of the last park on your checkout day.


----------



## Cathyn35

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s written that way because even when you are in your DSprings room, you’ll still have an open 60 day window. It closes when you checkout and all my info was re-worded in the FAQ by an IT-guy.
> 
> You’ll be able to attend EMH from your check-in day through park closure of the last park on your checkout day.



I have to say, the way you worded it in your reply to me was much clearer than how the IT person reworded it! Thank you for the info.
Now, I have to decide if the FP is worth paying a bit more to stay at DS hotel, because I don't think we'd use EMH during the two nights we're there.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Cathyn35 said:


> I have to say, the way you worded it in your reply to me was much clearer than how the IT person reworded it! Thank you for the info.
> Now, I have to decide if the FP is worth paying a bit more to stay at DS hotel, because I don't think we'd use EMH during the two nights we're there.


The 60-day window is nice and it gives you a better range of time for Modifying and finding FPs that may not have been available at the time of booking.

Both morning and evening EMH are included and with TSL expected to have high crowds for awhile, EMH will be beneficial.


----------



## ashleyr409

I have been through all 11 pages and I just want to make sure I have the correct information:

Can I book through B Resort and buy my tickets through a third party and still get 60 FP+?
OR
Do I need to book through Disney to get FP 60 days out.

Now   On room only reservation at Disney Resort, do you get magicbands?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

ashleyr409 said:


> I have been through all 11 pages and I just want to make sure I have the correct information:
> 
> Can I book through B Resort and buy my tickets through a third party and still get 60 FP+
> 
> 
> Now   On room only reservation at Disney Resort, do you get magicbands?


  Yes to both the above


----------



## ashleyr409

MommyinHonduras said:


> Yes to both the above



Thank you.


----------



## Dingdingding

With this and EMH in those hotels and paid parking, raised prices and less theming in the Disney hotels, I have less and less reasons to stay on property. Is that the desired outcome for Disney?


----------



## hec3711

We are staying 2 days onsite (Best Western Disney Springs) and the rest offsite. Yesterday marked the 60 day window for the check in date to book FP's. I was able to book 2 days of FP's yesterday but now I'm trying to continue making my selections for the rest of our stay (7 day tickets) and the next day is not allowing me to select the date to make my FP selections. I understand that after your check out the date, the FP window will open 1 day at a time but it seems to be not the case here.... 

Has this happened to anyone else? So will I have to wait until 30 days out to make the rest of my FP selections?


I did chat with a cast member this morning about this and was told that your 60 day window to make FP selections are based on your number of days at the Disney Springs hotel and not based on the number of days (tickets) you have.  Meaning that now I have to wait until my 30 day mark to make the rest of my selections... Just wanted you all to be aware of this when booking your hotel stay...  This sucks but it will be okay..


----------



## hiroMYhero

hec3711 said:


> We are staying 2 days onsite (Best Western Disney Springs) and the rest offsite. Yesterday marked the 60 day window for the check in date to book FP's. I was able to book 2 days of FP's yesterday but now I'm trying to continue making my selections for the rest of our stay (7 day tickets) and the next day is not allowing me to select the date to make my FP selections. I understand that after your check out the date, the FP window will open 1 day at a time but it seems to be not the case here....
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? So will I have to wait until 30 days out to make the rest of my FP selections?
> 
> 
> I did chat with a cast member this morning about this and was told that your 60 day window to make FP selections are based on your number of days at the Disney Springs hotel and not based on the number of days (tickets) you have.  Meaning that now I have to wait until my 30 day mark to make the rest of my selections... Just wanted you all to be aware of this when booking your hotel stay...  This sucks but it will be okay..


When you are exactly 60 days out from each offsite park day, you can book your FPs.

You are too early - if your window opened yesterday, wait until your 60 day window actually rolls to your first offsite day.

See the FP FAQ on the Theme Parks board for Split Stay info. Again, *you are trying this 2 days too early.*


----------



## hiroMYhero

hec3711 said:


> We are staying 2 days onsite (Best Western Disney Springs) and the rest offsite. Yesterday marked the 60 day window for the check in date to book FP's. I was able to book 2 days of FP's yesterday but now I'm trying to continue making my selections for the rest of our stay (7 day tickets) and the next day is not allowing me to select the date to make my FP selections. I understand that after your check out the date, the FP window will open 1 day at a time but it seems to be not the case here....
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? So will I have to wait until 30 days out to make the rest of my FP selections?
> 
> 
> I did chat with a cast member this morning about this and was told that your 60 day window to make FP selections are based on your number of days at the Disney Springs hotel and not based on the number of days (tickets) you have.  Meaning that now I have to wait until my 30 day mark to make the rest of my selections... Just wanted you all to be aware of this when booking your hotel stay...  This sucks but it will be okay..


And here is your duplicate question and responses from the TPAS board:
FP - Can't make selections after Split Stay


----------



## hec3711

Thanks.  I realized now that I am 2 days early to start do the next day selections.


----------



## ScubaCat

Dingdingding said:


> With this and EMH in those hotels and paid parking, raised prices and less theming in the Disney hotels, I have less and less reasons to stay on property. Is that the desired outcome for Disney?



Possibly.  Or you'll get hooked on them, they won't be renewed after 12/31/2018, and you'll then be even more willing to pay an even bigger premium to stay on-property so you have a sliver of a prayer of getting FP+ for galaxy's edge plus the daily EMH.

There's always a business reason.


----------



## Jrits

Are the nightly resort fees included in the room rate or something you pay at checkout?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jrits said:


> Are the nightly resort fees included in the room rate or something you pay at checkout?


It’s usually charged to your room when you check-in. If you’ve prepaid for your room, they’ll collect the fees upon arrival.


----------



## Jrits

Can I book 60 day FP for checkout day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jrits said:


> Can I book 60 day FP for checkout day?


Yes. When the FP window opens, it includes the upcoming 60 days plus your full length of stay - check-in through your checkout day. Evening EMH on your checkout day is also available to you.


----------



## Mobbane

Whats the over/under that these benefits will be extended into 2019?


----------



## Meldev

Mobbane said:


> Whats the over/under that these benefits will be extended into 2019?


Wondeting the same thing - with as far out as one must plan for disney it would be really nice to know the 2019 info.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Meldev said:


> Wondeting the same thing - with as far out as one must plan for disney it would be really nice to know the 2019 info.


Disney will probably wait to decide on an extension once the refurb at CBR is completed.

You can always hold a reservation at a DSprings Hotel and at a Disney resort until Disney decides on whether or not the perks will be continued.


----------



## MWaga

We are staying 3 nights at the Doubletree Disney Springs in September. I booked the reservation (2 rooms) through Doubletree/Hilton itself, but when I type the confirmation number in on MDE, all I get is an error message. Is there anything I'm doing wrong, or is there another step in the process before I'm able to link the reservation with MDE?
Thanks so much.


----------



## hiroMYhero

MWaga said:


> We are staying 3 nights at the Doubletree Disney Springs in September. I booked the reservation (2 rooms) through Doubletree/Hilton itself, but when I type the confirmation number in on MDE, all I get is an error message. Is there anything I'm doing wrong, or is there another step in the process before I'm able to link the reservation with MDE?
> Thanks so much.


It may take a few hours after booking before the confirmation number will link to MDX.

Some guests have needed to wait a day or so before the number links up.


----------



## Cathyn35

MWaga said:


> We are staying 3 nights at the Doubletree Disney Springs in September. I booked the reservation (2 rooms) through Doubletree/Hilton itself, but when I type the confirmation number in on MDE, all I get is an error message. Is there anything I'm doing wrong, or is there another step in the process before I'm able to link the reservation with MDE?
> Thanks so much.



I also have an upcoming stay at the Doubletree. I kept getting the error message when trying to put the confirmation number into MDE on my phone. I tried it on my computer (thanks to advice on this site) and it worked fine on the first try. Once I did that, the reservation also appeared on my phone, although it still won't show the details.


----------



## Calee

Cathyn35 said:


> I also have an upcoming stay at the Doubletree. I kept getting the error message when trying to put the confirmation number into MDE on my phone. I tried it on my computer (thanks to advice on this site) and it worked fine on the first try. Once I did that, the reservation also appeared on my phone, although it still won't show the details.



I'm still not having any luck! I made my reservation at the Best Western in the Disney Springs area though hotels.com. The reservation was made a week ago.  When I put it in the WDW website I get an error.  Do I have to book through Best Western directly in order to link it?


----------



## Harmacist

I have a B Resort reservation I made 7/1, I still cant link it.  I called WDW reservations, and was told that it takes about two weeks for the reservation to show up.  I am not sure whether this is just B Resort specific or most of the Springs hotels.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Calee said:


> I'm still not having any luck! I made my reservation at the Best Western in the Disney Springs area though hotels.com. The reservation was made a week ago.  When I put it in the WDW website I get an error.  Do I have to book through Best Western directly in order to link it?





Harmacist said:


> I have a B Resort reservation I made 7/1, I still cant link it.  I called WDW reservations, and was told that it takes about two weeks for the reservation to show up.  I am not sure whether this is just B Resort specific or most of the Springs hotels.


It may be best to call the resorts rather than Disney. When Swan/Dolphin Guests had difficulty with their confirmation numbers linking to MDX, it was S/D who had to issue a “Disney confirmation” that would link to the MDX system.

The MDX system has been undergoing enhancements as well as crashes so that may also be contributing factors. I don’t think many DSprings guests have had to wait more than a few days to link to MDX.


----------



## Dreambig39

I have booked Doubletree for this fall.  This was the best price for size for my family of 5.  I booked through Disney, so hotel is all linked up.  I have magic bands from a previous trip and was told I could use again.  Has anyone done this?  IT said I would have to wait until check-in and get a hard ticket and then link up to band?  Also, I was hoping to go into a park on day of arrival, but check-in isn't until 4.  Will I be able to get everything I need before check-in to get into parks?  One more question.........since we're driving this time and many have complained of buses --- do Disney Springs guests get free parking at parks, like resort guests?  Can't find this info anywhere!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dreambig39 said:


> I have magic bands from a previous trip and was told I could use again.


All MBs that you have linked in your MDX account will work for park entrances and FP lines.

Because you booked a package, you’ll have to stop by and pick up your tickets and link them to your MDX Profiles.

If you wanted to re-do your reservation and book it as a room-only, you can then purchase tickets through a ticket discounter such as Undercover Tourist, Boardwalk Ticketing, or Park Savers. Then, you can link up tickets as soon as you purchase them and can head straight to the parks on your first day.

DSprings guests do have to pay for parking at the parks. The only onsite perks are 60-day FP booking and EMH. The link is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Annual Passholders are reporting a FP booking maximum set at 7 days worth of FPs even if their DSprings Stay is longer than 7 days.

It’s unclear if this is an intended update or the result of the “magical enhancements” that have recently occurred. The first post of this thread has been updated.

****As of July 2018, AP guests are reporting they are limited to a max of 7 days of FP pre-booking even if they have a DSprings Hotel Stay of greater than 7 days. Guests with regular park tickets are able to book FPs for park days for their complete length to stay based on their total number of ticket entitlements.****


----------



## Harmacist

Since the B Resort deal has free cancellation, I made a second reservation to see if that reservation would link (price dropped $30 as well).  My new reservation linked in 24 hours, while the original from 2 weeks ago still has not.


----------



## Calee

Calee said:


> I'm still not having any luck! I made my reservation at the Best Western in the Disney Springs area though hotels.com. The reservation was made a week ago.  When I put it in the WDW website I get an error.  Do I have to book through Best Western directly in order to link it?



I have an update to this in case anyone else runs into the same issue.  I had to call the Best Western and get a confirmation number from them.  If you do not make the reservation through the Disney Site or the actual hotel site, the confirmation number that the 3rd party site gives you (in my case, hotels.com) is not the one you need.  Once I called the Best Western and got THEIR confirmation number for my reservation, it linked up just fine!


----------



## Daisybell911

I’m not sure if this is ok or not so please be kind. 

I’m going to DL in January but hubby wants to do MVMCP in December too if we can afford it. We booked the Best Western and registered on MDE just fine. We used Expedia to book because they have a 24 hr cancellation policy and we won’t know if we can afford to go on the trip Or if we need to switch to a cheaper hotel until the last minute. Tickets aren’t a problem because we are AP. If we have to change to a cheaper hotel will we lose the fast passes we made at 60 days if we are changing at 14 days?  I don’t want to get in trouble with Disney or anything. I’ll go ahead and book a crappy hotel if I need to. I just wanted to stay as close as I can to on-site for the best price.


----------



## msb578

Daisybell911 said:


> I’m not sure if this is ok or not so please be kind.
> 
> I’m going to DL in January but hubby wants to do MVMCP in December too if we can afford it. We booked the Best Western and registered on MDE just fine. We used Expedia to book because they have a 24 hr cancellation policy and we won’t know if we can afford to go on the trip Or if we need to switch to a cheaper hotel until the last minute. Tickets aren’t a problem because we are AP. If we have to change to a cheaper hotel will we lose the fast passes we made at 60 days if we are changing at 14 days?  I don’t want to get in trouble with Disney or anything. I’ll go ahead and book a crappy hotel if I need to. I just wanted to stay as close as I can to on-site for the best price.


You don’t lose the FPs. I had to cancel inside of 30 days and I didn’t lose them.


----------



## Belle0101

Decisions, decisions, decisions .... I am definitely staying at a Disney Springs Resort Hotel for my September stay but thanks to MouseSavers (in a good way) I can't narrow my choice down just yet.  

I had the DoubleTree booked but my dates changed by one day on each end of my trip (coming in one day earlier and leaving one day earlier). Due to the nature of promotional rates, I lose the rate I have.  

Not a problem!  The B Resort and Spa, via MouseSavers, has a great promotion right now.  I booked it and am happy with it. 

Today, via MouseSavers, Best Western has an even better promotion!  

All of the rooms look really nice, the prices are great ... it's a nice "problem" to have.


----------



## Belle0101

For any APs staying at a Disney Springs Resort Hotel, I've been emailing back and forth with WDW Guest Services for about 2 weeks now and in one of the emails it was confirmed that being limited to a max of 7 days of pre-booked FP+ is the new policy.  The exact response, the entirety of the email, was "policy - ours".  

Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Dreambig39

Has anyone on this thread stayed at one of the Disney Springs Resorts, recently?  We have booked Doubletree and I'm wondering how difficult it is to take an afternoon break and travel back to hotel to rest?  Our last trip was at AoA, and while we loved it, the travel to and fro was very time consuming.  Trying to start creating my day plans --- I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## HopperFan

HopperFan said:


> As a Guest booked for any of the _Disney Springs®_ Resort Area Hotels, you have special access to two great theme Park benefits during your stay now *through December 31, 2019*. Get early access to _Disney FastPass+_ planning – up to 60 days before you arrive – and _Extra Magic Hour_ benefit!
> 
> *http://disneyspringshotels.com/more-disney-magic/*


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Well, Mousesavers sent me an email with a free parking and $152/night for DoubleTree (Hilton) and I took it. Going to be canceling my two rooms at All Stars.

I'll get free WiFi because I'm an Honors member.

Really hoping I love this hotel!

Can anyone tell me their opinions of the breakfast there?

Is it possible to fix easy breakfasts in your room?

Keurig in the room?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Also, I read somewhere (Mousesavers or the DoubleTree site) that you can have your packages in the park shipped to Disney Springs hotels? 

Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## Dreambig39

zebrastreyepz said:


> Well, Mousesavers sent me an email with a free parking and $152/night for DoubleTree (Hilton) and I took it. Going to be canceling my two rooms at All Stars.
> 
> I'll get free WiFi because I'm an Honors member.
> 
> Really hoping I love this hotel!
> 
> Can anyone tell me their opinions of the breakfast there?
> 
> Is it possible to fix easy breakfasts in your room?
> 
> Keurig in the room?




I have this same hotel booked.  I tried the link in the email, but the rates it quoted me for my dates (even though they were listed as available) were higher than what I already had booked with them.  Weird.  Did you do it through WDW or through the link in the email?  The free parking alone would save me a good bit.
As far as the hotel, I stayed here long, long ago (2000) and cannot remember anything about it.  I really wanted to stay on-property for my kids, but with 5 of us, the size & price was too good to pass up.  A recent review stated the breakfast was pricey for an adult, but kids ate free (probably one per adult meal), so it averaged out okay.  Everyone reviews food as being good.   Also, the room has microwave, fridge, and small coffee pot (it looks like Keurig because I don't see a pot, but not the typical shape I'm used to).  
I hope we are pleased with it and everything goes smoothly as I have a hard time getting hubby to brave the heat, crowds, lines, and costs of the trip


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

Well, you all just saved me parking fees, lol.  We had already decided on one of the LBV hotels, but with Mousesavers, we save an additional $2 a night plus waived parking fees so that is a really nice bonus.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Dreambig39 said:


> I have this same hotel booked.  I tried the link in the email, but the rates it quoted me for my dates (even though they were listed as available) were higher than what I already had booked with them.  Weird.  Did you do it through WDW or through the link in the email?  The free parking alone would save me a good bit.
> As far as the hotel, I stayed here long, long ago (2000) and cannot remember anything about it.  I really wanted to stay on-property for my kids, but with 5 of us, the size & price was too good to pass up.  A recent review stated the breakfast was pricey for an adult, but kids ate free (probably one per adult meal), so it averaged out okay.  Everyone reviews food as being good.   Also, the room has microwave, fridge, and small coffee pot (it looks like Keurig because I don't see a pot, but not the typical shape I'm used to).
> I hope we are pleased with it and everything goes smoothly as I have a hard time getting hubby to brave the heat, crowds, lines, and costs of the trip


I did it through the link in the email. The Mousesavers corporate number was already filled in on the Hilton site.


----------



## Cathyn35

Dreambig39 said:


> I have this same hotel booked.  I tried the link in the email, but the rates it quoted me for my dates (even though they were listed as available) were higher than what I already had booked with them.  Weird.  Did you do it through WDW or through the link in the email?  The free parking alone would save me a good bit.
> As far as the hotel, I stayed here long, long ago (2000) and cannot remember anything about it.  I really wanted to stay on-property for my kids, but with 5 of us, the size & price was too good to pass up.  A recent review stated the breakfast was pricey for an adult, but kids ate free (probably one per adult meal), so it averaged out okay.  Everyone reviews food as being good.   Also, the room has microwave, fridge, and small coffee pot (it looks like Keurig because I don't see a pot, but not the typical shape I'm used to).
> I hope we are pleased with it and everything goes smoothly as I have a hard time getting hubby to brave the heat, crowds, lines, and costs of the trip



FYI-- Mousesavers email offer is different than the one on their website. The website offer includes free breakfast for two adults and two kids, but not free parking. A couple of months ago when the email/free parking offer came out, I booked it. Then we decided not to rent a car for that portion of our trip, so I tried to book the free breakfast offer. It kept coming up as "nothing available" even though their were plenty of rooms still available.

When the email promo ended I was finally able to book the free breakfast promo. Hurray! I'm an Honors member so already have free wifi, so the breakfast is a great perk for us.


----------



## jkohmi

Dreambig39 said:


> Has anyone on this thread stayed at one of the Disney Springs Resorts, recently?  We have booked Doubletree and I'm wondering how difficult it is to take an afternoon break and travel back to hotel to rest?  Our last trip was at AoA, and while we loved it, the travel to and fro was very time consuming.  Trying to start creating my day plans --- I'm so excited!!!!



We just got back from the Doubletree and took afternoon breaks each day. We had a car, so I can't speak to how easy breaks would be with the bus, but we didn't find it very time consuming at all. Maybe 15ish minutes from parking lot to parking lot?


----------



## jkohmi

zebrastreyepz said:


> Well, Mousesavers sent me an email with a free parking and $152/night for DoubleTree (Hilton) and I took it. Going to be canceling my two rooms at All Stars.
> 
> I'll get free WiFi because I'm an Honors member.
> 
> Really hoping I love this hotel!
> 
> Can anyone tell me their opinions of the breakfast there?
> 
> Is it possible to fix easy breakfasts in your room?
> 
> Keurig in the room?



We just got back from there and always ate breakfast in the room - we usually did oatmeal, bagels with cream cheese, granola bars, or fruit. Our coffee pot was the little filter pod style, not Keurig.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

jkohmi said:


> We just got back from there and always ate breakfast in the room - we usually did oatmeal, bagels with cream cheese, granola bars, or fruit. Our coffee pot was the little filter pod style, not Keurig.


Thank you for letting me know. I'll bring our travel Keurig.

And thanks for the breakfast ideas.


----------



## Vent417

hiroMYhero said:


> Annual Passholders are reporting a FP booking maximum set at 7 days worth of FPs even if their DSprings Stay is longer than 7 days.
> 
> It’s unclear if this is an intended update or the result of the “magical enhancements” that have recently occurred. The first post of this thread has been updated.
> 
> ****As of July 2018, AP guests are reporting they are limited to a max of 7 days of FP pre-booking even if they have a DSprings Hotel Stay of greater than 7 days. Guests with regular park tickets are able to book FPs for park days for their complete length to stay based on their total number of ticket entitlements.****


I just had this happen to me.  Does anyone know or have they had success getting the extra days to open up for fastpass selections?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Vent417 said:


> I just had this happen to me.  Does anyone know or have they had success getting the extra days to open up for fastpass selections?


I'm not sure which thread but I'm remember reading that Disney is the owner of this policy and they aren't budging.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Vent417 said:


> I just had this happen to me.  Does anyone know or have they had success getting the extra days to open up for fastpass selections?


Call IT and explain your situation. Point out that the limits were never advertised and an IT CM may be able to complete your FP booking for you. @Belle0101 will be better able to explain how she successfully was able to book her final FPs.


----------



## Vent417

hiroMYhero said:


> Call IT and explain your situation. Point out that the limits were never advertised and an IT CM may be able to complete your FP booking for you. @Belle0101 will be better able to explain how she successfully was able to book her final FPs.



Thanks, I ended up calling the AP helpline and they were able to take care of making the FastPasses for me.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Vent417 said:


> Thanks, I ended up calling the AP helpline and they were able to take care of making the FastPasses for me.


Thanks for Reporting! Very helpful for APs.


----------



## Belle0101

Vent417 said:


> Thanks, I ended up calling the AP helpline and they were able to take care of making the FastPasses for me.



Sorry I didn't get to this thread earlier; I was at work and they don't allow us to be online unless it's for work.    Disney _could _be work related.  Maybe you have to see when the next special event is so you can ask for the time off.  

Because I'm curious, are you able to modify your FP+?  Mine have this message, "Experience, date and number of Guests can’t be changed."


----------



## Vent417

Belle0101 said:


> Sorry I didn't get to this thread earlier; I was at work and they don't allow us to be online unless it's for work.    Disney _could _be work related.  Maybe you have to see when the next special event is so you can ask for the time off.
> 
> Because I'm curious, are you able to modify your FP+?  Mine have this message, "Experience, date and number of Guests can’t be changed."




Mine have the same message.  The person I spoke to on the phone told me I could not change them online but to just call back and they would change them for me, which I am going to have to do,  I was just picking rides and times off the top of my head while making reservations because I was on my lunch break and not at a computer.  

As has been stated this is a known issue between the "off-site" computer reservation system and Disney owned hotels that only effects AP holders.


----------



## Stefien Quix

Okay, my wife may kill me, but I just found this thread and I'm super intrigued. 

We're currently scheduled to be in Pop Century in about 40 days, so still within the window to cancel. The resort was ~$160/day. These Disney Springs hotels are quite cheaper. 

If I'm reading this correctly, the only thing we're losing out on by staying in a Disney Springs hotel instead of a Disney Resort is the kitsch? Is that right?

What am I missing?


----------



## HopperFan

Stefien Quix said:


> Okay, my wife may kill me, but I just found this thread and I'm super intrigued.
> 
> We're currently scheduled to be in Pop Century in about 40 days, so still within the window to cancel. The resort was ~$160/day. These Disney Springs hotels are quite cheaper.
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly, the only thing we're losing out on by staying in a Disney Springs hotel instead of a Disney Resort is the kitsch? Is that right?
> 
> What am I missing?



You can't use Magical Express, charge to your room or buy the Dining Plan and yes you don't get the "imagineering". 

But compared to POP you will be getting a bigger room and probably better service. 

You will get 60 day FP+ which I assume you already booked and you get EMH (a big plus). 

Be sure to check the FULL rate at each, most have resort fees and parking fees.  Some specials can get these waived via Mousesavers, DisneySpringsHotels.com or direct with hotel.

I've stayed at most, my favorite are Doubletree Suites and B Resort.  Have not stayed at Holiday Inn but it is also reviewed favorably.  Other than Buena Vista Palace you won't get fancy pools ... but neither is POP's.


----------



## Stefien Quix

HopperFan said:


> You can't use Magical Express, charge to your room or buy the Dining Plan and yes you don't get the "imagineering".
> 
> But compared to POP you will be getting a bigger room and probably better service.
> 
> You will get 60 day FP+ which I assume you already booked and you get EMH (a big plus).
> 
> Be sure to check the FULL rate at each, most have resort fees and parking fees.  Some specials can get these waived via Mousesavers, DisneySpringsHotels.com or direct with hotel.
> 
> I've stayed at most, my favorite are Doubletree Suites and B Resort.  Have not stayed at Holiday Inn but it is also reviewed favorably.  Other than Buena Vista Palace you won't get fancy pools ... but neither is POP's.



We're coming in from a timeshare resort, so we wouldn't get Magical Express on the way in anyway. Don't have a car (planning to Uber/Lyft). I'll definitely pay close attention to fees, but it sounds like, for the most part, it's the "imagineering". 

Do we know if it's just all going to go away January 2019?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Stefien Quix said:


> We're coming in from a timeshare resort, so we wouldn't get Magical Express on the way in anyway. Don't have a car (planning to Uber/Lyft). I'll definitely pay close attention to fees, but it sounds like, for the most part, it's the "imagineering".
> 
> Do we know if it's just all going to go away January 2019?


The FP and EMH perks are extended through Dec. 31, 2019: info in the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## Stefien Quix

hiroMYhero said:


> The FP and EMH perks are extended through Dec. 31, 2019: info in the 1st post of this thread.


Ok. Let me change my question then. Do we know if it's just all going to go away January 2020?


----------



## Stefien Quix

Ok, did some digging into this with my wife. We were almost sold on this, but then we realized that there was no shuttle between Disney Springs and Hollywood Studios, which is on our itinerary. There are other ways to get between the two obviously, but we weren't entirely convinced we wanted to switch, and this kinda clinched it for us.


----------



## Dreambig39

My understanding is there are buses that run from the Disney Springs hotels to each of the parks.  If you stay at one of the Disney Springs hotels, there is a bus to and from Disney Springs to your hotel, but not from Disney Springs to parks.  Is there a bus from Disney Springs to Hollywood if you stay at Pop?  As you mentioned, there are other ways.  You could just Uber for about $15 or less.  I went back and forth about staying on or off-property (and sometimes still do!)  Another thing you won't get at Disney Springs is magic bands.  This is about a $75 cost for my family of 5, so that is an additional price difference to consider.


----------



## Stefien Quix

Dreambig39 said:


> My understanding is there are buses that run from the Disney Springs hotels to each of the parks.  If you stay at one of the Disney Springs hotels, there is a bus to and from Disney Springs to your hotel, but not from Disney Springs to parks.  Is there a bus from Disney Springs to Hollywood if you stay at Pop?  As you mentioned, there are other ways.  You could just Uber for about $15 or less.  I went back and forth about staying on or off-property (and sometimes still do!)  Another thing you won't get at Disney Springs is magic bands.  This is about a $75 cost for my family of 5, so that is an additional price difference to consider.



I'm confused. Your first sentence said there are buses that run from Disney Springs to each of the parks. But your second sentence says there is a bus to our hotel from Disney Springs but NOT the parks. Which one is it? 
But yes, there are actually two buses I can take from Hollywood Studios to Pop Century. A direct bus and the one to Art of Animation which is right next door. And like I said, I know there are other ways to get there, but part the appeal of the Park resorts is that everything is already taken care of. I also didn't realize we didn't get Magic Bands. :-\


----------



## HopperFan

Stefien Quix said:


> Ok. Let me change my question then. Do we know if it's just all going to go away January 2020?



Unknown and probably won't be known until this time next year, if we go by this year.



Dreambig39 said:


> *My understanding is there are buses that run from the Disney Springs hotels to each of the parks. * If you stay at one of the Disney Springs hotels, there is a bus to and from Disney Springs to your hotel, but not from Disney Springs to parks.  Is there a bus from Disney Springs to Hollywood if you stay at Pop?  As you mentioned, there are other ways.  You could just Uber for about $15 or less.  I went back and forth about staying on or off-property (and sometimes still do!)  Another thing you won't get at Disney Springs is magic bands.  This is about a $75 cost for my family of 5, so that is an additional price difference to consider.





Stefien Quix said:


> *I'm confused. Your first sentence said there are buses that run from Disney Springs to each of the parks.* But your second sentence says there is a bus to our hotel from Disney Springs but NOT the parks. Which one is it?
> But yes, there are actually two buses I can take from Hollywood Studios to Pop Century. A direct bus and the one to Art of Animation which is right next door. And like I said, I know there are other ways to get there, but part the appeal of the Park resorts is that everything is already taken care of. I also didn't realize we didn't get Magic Bands. :-\



They said there are buses from DS HOTELS to parks.

But there are not buses from Disney Springs (complex) to the parks. 

There are buses after 4 pm that go from the parks to Disney Springs (complex) and then you could walk to your hotel or take a DS HOTEL bus.

And no you won't get MB but if you have old ones you can still use those.



writerguyfl said:


> Here is the official transportation flyer given to guests staying at the seven Disney Springs Hotels.  This covers the following hotels:
> 
> • B Resort and Spa: http://www.bhotelsandresorts.com/b-resort-and-spa/
> • Best Western Lake Buena Vista: https://www.bestwestern.com/en_US/b...y-springs-resort-area/propertyCode.10288.htmlhttps://www.bestwestern.com/en_US/b...y-springs-resort-area/propertyCode.10288.htmliata=00171890&ssob=BLBWI0003G&cid=BLBWI0003G:yext:website:10288
> • DoubleTree Suites Lake Buena Vista: http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/ho...rlando-disney-springs-area-MCOFHDT/index.html
> • Hilton Buena Vista Palace: http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/fl...palace-disney-springs-area-MCOBUHH/index.html
> • Hilton Lake Buena Vista: http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/fl...-vista-disney-springs-area-ORLDWHH/index.html
> • Holiday Inn Disney Springs: https://www.ihg.com/holidayinn/hotels/us/en/lake-buena-vista/dislb/hoteldetail
> • Wyndham Lake Buena Vista: https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/wyndh...a-resort-downtown-disney-resort-area/overview
> 
> Link to the Disney Springs Hotels marketing website: http://disneyspringshotels.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuttles leave every 30 minutes all day long at designated times. The shuttles are run by Mears Transportation, which has been a Disney partner for decades. (They run Disney's Magical Express service.) Each shuttle runs to two different parks. It's usually one to Epcot, then Disney's Hollywood Studios and the other to the Transportation and Ticket Center (transfer to monorail/ferry for Magic Kingdom), then Disney's Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Although each bus stops at multiple hotels, these stops usually only take 2-3 minutes each.  The exception would be if there are wheelchairs or ECVs to load/unload.  All of these hotels are literally next to each other.  In some cases, it only takes 1 minute to go from one hotel to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to Bing Maps: https://binged.it/2yfpHqf
> 
> Note: With the Disney Springs Hotels being added to the Extra Magic Hours program, the shuttle buses will certainly expand beyond the "regular park hours" that are listed on these flyers.
> 
> If anyone has questions, please ask.



This tells you all about DS bus system. And yes there is bus transportation to DHS it just might not be direct.


----------



## Stefien Quix

HopperFan said:


> Unknown and probably won't be known until this time next year, if we go by this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said there are buses from DS HOTELS to parks.
> 
> But there are not buses from Disney Springs (complex) to the parks.
> 
> There are buses after 4 pm that go from the parks to Disney Springs (complex) and then you could walk to your hotel or take a DS HOTEL bus.
> 
> And no you won't get MB but if you have old ones you can still use those.
> 
> 
> 
> This tells you all about DS bus system. And yes there is bus transportation to DHS it just might not be direct.



I see!  Sorry! I understand now. Thanks for explaining it to me!


----------



## oswald5eva

Where can I find it listed that the hotel perks are good through 2019? I can only seem to find references to 2018 in the link from the first post? I see lots of people reporting the 2019 on multiple sites but cannot seem to find the source - maybe I'm just not reading close enough? Thanks for your help


----------



## hiroMYhero

oswald5eva said:


> Where can I find it listed that the hotel perks are good through 2019? I can only seem to find references to 2018 in the link from the first post? I see lots of people reporting the 2019 on multiple sites but cannot seem to find the source - maybe I'm just not reading close enough? Thanks for your help


Disney Springs tweeted the update on 7/30/18 to announce the extension. @HopperFan is much better at Twitter links than me  but I’ll do a screen grab in a bit.

 
Then again, it’s Disney and hopefully isn’t a typo.


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> Disney Springs tweeted the update on 7/30/18 to announce the extension. @HopperFan is much better at Twitter links than me  but I’ll do a screen grab in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 343927
> Then again, it’s Disney and hopefully isn’t a typo.




I understand the question.  

Yes the tweet was very clear it's through 2019.

BUT when I clicked through or looked at the website is still says 2018.

BUT when I hit their "send to a friend via email" is comes up 
"Extra Magic Hours Benefit and 60-Day Fastpass Service Through 2019 
http://disneyspringshotels.com/more-disney-magic/
Subject: Extra Magic Hours Benefit and 60-Day Fastpass Service Through 2019"
Again back to the website with 2018.

I have reached out to them to try to get an answer (and if true encourage a website update).

Fingers crossed they respond and I can report back.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@HopperFan ~ Thanks! And I’ve also tweeted to ask about their site versus their tweet.


----------



## HopperFan

hiroMYhero said:


> @HopperFan ~ Thanks! And I’ve also tweeted to ask about their site versus their tweet.



  and I sent an email so hopefully we get something from them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Update#1 ~ 1 full day and DSprings Hotels has not replied to my tweet.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Update#2: 3 days in and no response from  DSprings Hotels regarding an extension of perks even though they’ve tweeted random info in that time.

Amending the thread title for now.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

We stayed at Buena Vista Palace last weekend and I wanted to add Minnie Van service has been extended to these resorts as well.  Our stay was short notice and we didn’t link our reservation but we have another stay in October. Does it usually take over 48 hours to link the reservation in MDE?  My 60 day window is approaching!

Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TinkerBellLiz said:


> We stayed at Buena Vista Palace last weekend and I wanted to add Minnie Van service has been extended to these resorts as well.  Our stay was short notice and we didn’t link our reservation but we have another stay in October. Does it usually take over 48 hours to link the reservation in MDE?  My 60 day window is approaching!
> 
> Thanks.



*From the DSprings website:

Link Your Reservation*
... enter your Resort Confirmation number provided by your Travel Professional. Please allow 24–72 hours after booking for your information to be added to the Disney reservation system.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

hiroMYhero said:


> *From the DSprings website:
> 
> Link Your Reservation*
> ... enter your Resort Confirmation number provided by your Travel Professional. Please allow 24–72 hours after booking for your information to be added to the Disney reservation system.



Thank you!  Sometimes I don’t see what’s right in front of my eyes.....

It’s now been over 72 hours. If it doesn’t link tomorrow I’ll call the number listed on the error.

Thank you again!


----------



## Julie K

I am very interested to see what happens with you. I am having a problem right now with Hilton Buena Vista Palace. I have a reservation there in March 2019 that I have been trying to link for over a week now. I booked through the Hilton website using points. I called DW to get help with linking and they said the confirmation number I was given doesn't work in their system so I need to call the hotel. I did that last night and they said that their reservations cannot be linked to MDE until 60 days prior to the check in date. I can't believe this is true, unless something has changed recently, bc I have read comments from other people who were able to link DS Hiltons before 60 days prior. I certainly hope this is not the case bc this will cause a problem with being able to book fastpasses as soon as the 60 day window opens. I guess I'll try to call again and see if I can get a different answer from a different person.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Julie K said:


> I am very interested to see what happens with you. I am having a problem right now with Hilton Buena Vista Palace. I have a reservation there in March 2019 that I have been trying to link for over a week now. I booked through the Hilton website using points. I called DW to get help with linking and they said the confirmation number I was given doesn't work in their system so I need to call the hotel. I did that last night and they said that their reservations cannot be linked to MDE until 60 days prior to the check in date. I can't believe this is true, unless something has changed recently, bc I have read comments from other people who were able to link DS Hiltons before 60 days prior. I certainly hope this is not the case bc this will cause a problem with being able to book fastpasses as soon as the 60 day window opens. I guess I'll try to call again and see if I can get a different answer from a different person.


The only problem is that Disney Springs Hotels has not confirmed the FP and EMH perk continues for 2019. Every page on their website has a banner stating the benefits through December 2018. 

The title and first post of this thread has been adjusted back to 2018 until there is any confirmation the perks will be extended. 

Did the Hilton staff person state you’d have the FP perks in March?


----------



## Julie K

The Hilton Lake Buena Vista website states that the FP and EMH perks have been extended through 2019. And yes the Hilton staff person said the perks would be there but the reservation couldn't be linked to MDE until January - 60 days prior to check in. However when I talked to the person at DW, who I spoke with before I called Hilton, I asked if the problem was that my reservation wasn't until March and maybe it was too far in the future to link. She said no that wasn't a problem, and that they could link hotel reservations up to a year. She knew I was specifically talking about a Disney Springs hotel.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

Julie K said:


> The Hilton Lake Buena Vista website states that the FP and EMH perks have been extended through 2019. And yes the Hilton staff person said the perks would be there but the reservation couldn't be linked to MDE until January - 60 days prior to check in. However when I talked to the person at DW, who I spoke with before I called Hilton, I asked if the problem was that my reservation wasn't until March and maybe it was too far in the future to link. She said no that wasn't a problem, and that they could link hotel reservations up to a year. She knew I was specifically talking about a Disney Springs hotel.



I was finally able to link my reservation but only through the website and not through the app. My window for FP opens Monday per the website. I’ll let you know how it goes!  We are Annual Passholders and this is a one night stay before moving on property.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Julie K said:


> The Hilton Lake Buena Vista website states that the FP and EMH perks have been extended through 2019. And yes the Hilton staff person said the perks would be there but the reservation couldn't be linked to MDE until January - 60 days prior to check in. However when I talked to the person at DW, who I spoke with before I called Hilton, I asked if the problem was that my reservation wasn't until March and maybe it was too far in the future to link. She said no that wasn't a problem, and that they could link hotel reservations up to a year. She knew I was specifically talking about a Disney Springs hotel.


Thanks! DSprings Twitter account still hasn’t confirmed perks through 2019.

You should be able to link the confirmation number as soon as your reservation gets merged into the MDX system which may take up to 3 days.


----------



## Julie K

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks! DSprings Twitter account still hasn’t confirmed perks through 2019.
> 
> You should be able to link the confirmation number as soon as your reservation gets merged into the MDX system which may take up to 3 days.



I have been trying for over a week, and I have been trying through the website and not the app. It's frustrating that the Buena Vista Palace people are of no help and they're telling me I can't link until January when obviously other people have been successfully doing it before 60 days prior to check in.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Julie K ~ This whole perk thing has been quite messy from the beginning.

If Disney only allows merging into MDX through 2018 and hasn’t yet extended the software programming, you won’t be able to link your reservation.

I’ll keep trying via Twitter to see if they’ll confirm the extension. I really only use Twitter to retweet Funko tweets to see if I can win a Funko Pop!  I’m pretty sure I have a higher probability of winning a Pop! versus receiving an answer from DSprings Hotels.


----------



## Julie K

I


hiroMYhero said:


> @Julie K ~ This whole perk thing has been quite messy from the beginning.
> 
> If Disney only allows merging into MDX through 2018 and hasn’t yet extended the software programming, you won’t be able to link your reservation.
> 
> I’ll keep trying via Twitter to see if they’ll confirm the extension. I really only use Twitter to retweet Funko tweets to see if I can win a Funko Pop!  I’m pretty sure I have a higher probability of winning a Pop! versus receiving an answer from DSprings Hotels.



I see. But the DW rep said the March 2019 date should not be the problem. Maybe I keep talking to people who don't really know what's going on.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

hiroMYhero said:


> @Julie K ~ This whole perk thing has been quite messy from the beginning.
> 
> If Disney only allows merging into MDX through 2018 and hasn’t yet extended the software programming, you won’t be able to link your reservation.
> 
> I’ll keep trying via Twitter to see if they’ll confirm the extension. I really only use Twitter to retweet Funko tweets to see if I can win a Funko Pop!  I’m pretty sure I have a higher probability of winning a Pop! versus receiving an answer from DSprings Hotels.



My first 2 Reservations in October and November linked with zero issues but I could not link my April date. The CM I spoke with said the code has not been updated to allow any 2019 Good Neighbor links yet. They’re hoping to have it fixed before the 60 day FP window opens for January reservations. It has been extended but isn’t operational just yet.  

@hiroMYhero Thank you for keeping up with this!


----------



## Julie K

Thank you!!!! It's been driving me crazy that I couldn't get an answer that made sense from either DW or Buena Vista Palace. I'll be anxiously waiting for them to get 2019 updated.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Update#3: One full week and DSprings Hotels has not tweeted a response regarding 2019. Their Twitter account also isn’t even set up for Direct Messaging. 

As of now, it only appears to be the 2 Hilton properties showing an extension of perks through 2019. 

Back to Funko-only for me.


----------



## Julie K

I finally got an official response from Hilton Buena Vista Palace....

"Good morning Julie! Our reservations advised that since the hotel just recently extended our Disney benefits through 2019, our systems that feed our reservations to Disney are currently being updated to accommodate 2019 reservations. They advised that by the end of the month (August) we should have the system updated and 2019 reservations will be flowing through to the MDE App. We apologize for any inconvience this may have caused you. Please let us know if we can assist you in any way and we are here to help should you have any questions!"


----------



## Eirelynn

By: Disney Destinations
August 24, 2018

For 2019, *Walt Disney World®* Resort is continuing to extend some benefits, currently available to Disney Resort hotel Guests, to your Clients who are staying at nearby hotels, including the *Disney Springs®* Resort Area Hotels, which are designated Official *Walt Disney World* hotels.

Guests of these hotels, with a valid theme park ticket, will now have the opportunity to enjoy the Extra Magic Hours benefit in the theme parks through Dec. 31, 2019. The *Disney Springs* Resort Area Hotels are also offering Guests the opportunity to make *FastPass+* selections up to 60 days in advance of their stay through 2019.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Eirelynn said:


> By: Disney Destinations
> August 24, 2018
> 
> For 2019, *Walt Disney World®* Resort is continuing to extend some benefits, currently available to Disney Resort hotel Guests, to your Clients who are staying at nearby hotels, including the *Disney Springs®* Resort Area Hotels, which are designated Official *Walt Disney World* hotels.
> 
> Guests of these hotels, with a valid theme park ticket, will now have the opportunity to enjoy the Extra Magic Hours benefit in the theme parks through Dec. 31, 2019. The *Disney Springs* Resort Area Hotels are also offering Guests the opportunity to make *FastPass+* selections up to 60 days in advance of their stay through 2019.


Thanks for posting! 

DISers also need to know 2019 DSprings reservations aren’t yet linking to the My Disney Experience system nor is the benefit extension reflected on the DSprings Hotels website.


----------



## Mouse13

The DoubleTree property at Disney Springs is now stating the benefits will continue through 12/31/19 on their At A Glance page:

"Begin your memorable family vacation at DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Orlando - Disney Springs™ Area, the only all-suite Disney Springs™ Resort Area hotel located inside the Walt Disney World® Resort. Experience the excitement of Disney Springs™ – a truly amazing place featuring an eclectic mix of unique boutiques, one-of-a-kind eateries and jaw-dropping entertainment that will have you wondering where the day went.​
Stay at this Official Walt Disney World® Hotel and enjoy exclusive benefits such as Extra Magic Hours and the ability to book Fastpass+ attractions up to 60 days in advance for Walt Disney World® Theme Park attractions till December 31st, 2019! We also provide the benefits of purchasing Disney tickets online or at the hotel, advanced tee times, discounts at four nearby PGA championship golf courses and a Disney Merchandise store located inside the hotel."

I was able to confirm this fact with a Disney Vacation Planning representative by phone on Friday; however, I am still unable to link my end of January hotel reservation. Sources at the hotel and Disney indicated that this was due to computer system changes that still need to be made. Hopefully, this issue will be resolved soon.


----------



## HopperFan

Looks like they are  slowly getting updated at hotels ...
Too bad Disney Springs accounts are not responding ...
I haven't gotten a reply to my email either ...


----------



## 3cmom

I am happy that they finally announced this "benefit! Hubby can get the employee Hilton rate so we had our Spring Break trip booked for the Double Springs as well under that rate which is sometimes rare to find!


----------



## hiroMYhero

3cmom said:


> I am happy that they finally announced this "benefit! Hubby can get the employee Hilton rate so we had our Spring Break trip booked for the Double Springs as well under that rate which is sometimes rare to find!


@3cmom ~ sounds great!

Please report back when your Doubletree reservation actually links up to your MDX account.  I’ll update the initial post as soon as someone confirms 2019 reservations are linkable.


----------



## dmunsil

All of the MouseSavers Preferred Disney Springs hotels have responded saying they will have the benefits through 2019.


----------



## hiroMYhero

dmunsil said:


> All of the MouseSavers Preferred Disney Springs hotels have responded saying they will have the benefits through 2019.


Thank you! I’ve updated the title of the thread and as soon as a 2019 Guest confirms the link works, will also add that info.


----------



## jdwhitfill

A couple of questions:

1) Do you have to go through a travel agent to get your Disney Springs hotel linked in MDX?
2) If the answer to #1 is no, how do I get my reservations linked? The confirmation numbers I was given just don't work. I will be in the Holiday Inn from 10/20-10/24, then moving over to the Wyndham from 10/24-10/27 for a conference.

Thanks!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jdwhitfill said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Do you have to go through a travel agent to get your Disney Springs hotel linked in MDX?
> 2) If the answer to #1 is no, how do I get my reservations linked? The confirmation numbers I was given just don't work. I will be in the Holiday Inn from 10/20-10/24, then moving over to the Wyndham from 10/24-10/27 for a conference.
> 
> Thanks!


1. No
2. It can take up to 3 days before the Confirmation Numbers are merged into the system. Try again after 2 or 3 days; or if it’s been longer than 3 days call Disney.


----------



## jdwhitfill

hiroMYhero said:


> 1. No
> 2. It can take up to 3 days before the Confirmation Numbers are merged into the system. Try again after 2 or 3 days; or if it’s been longer than 3 days call Disney.


Thanks. Next question. If I am doing a split stay between two DS hotels, can I link them both with MDX? I am at the Holiday Inn from 10/20-24, then I move over to the Wyndham for a conference from 10/24-27. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiroMYhero

jdwhitfill said:


> Thanks. Next question. If I am doing a split stay between two DS hotels, can I link them both with MDX? I am at the Holiday Inn from 10/20-24, then I move over to the Wyndham for a conference from 10/24-27. Thanks in advance!


Yes, any number of stays can be linked to MDX and your FP window opens for all park days 60 days out from Stay#1. 

Also see the FP FAQ Sticky on the Theme Parks board.


----------



## jdwhitfill

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes, any number of stays can be linked to MDX and your FP window opens for all park days 60 days out from Stay#1.
> 
> Also see the FP FAQ Sticky on the Theme Parks board.


Thanks! But how do I link the second reservation? I don't see an option for that.


----------



## hiroMYhero

jdwhitfill said:


> Thanks! But how do I link the second reservation? I don't see an option for that.


You add the Confirmation number to your MDX account. It should be in the My Reservation section of MDX. Check the website and/or app.


----------



## oswald5eva

In case anyone hasn't seen yet, the disney springs hotels website has now updated and shows the through 12/31/19 date. It lists both the 60 day fastpass benefit and extra magic hour benefit, just as stated previously.
Question: Does anyone know what this part of the webpage means: "Some Guests may require a voucher to access Extra Magic Hour benefit. Please inquire at check-in" 
Is this something new with the renewal?
Thanks to everybody in the thread for keeping up with this!


----------



## hiroMYhero

oswald5eva said:


> Is this something new with the renewal?


No; when the extra perks began, DSprings Hotel guests needed the voucher to prove they were DSprings guests and entitled to enter or remain for EMH.

Perhaps some DSprings guests no longer need to have a voucher if Disney has added the info into their system and it’s linked to MDX Profiles.


----------



## oswald5eva

hiroMYhero said:


> No; when the extra perks began, DSprings Hotel guests needed the voucher to prove they were DSprings guests and entitled to enter or remain for EMH.
> 
> Perhaps some DSprings guests no longer need to have a voucher if Disney has added the info into their system and it’s linked to MDX Profiles.


I guess I missed that before! Thanks so much


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

I still haven’t been able to link my April reservation as yet. Anyone had success linking 2019 in MDE yet?

Thanks!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Do guests at these hotels pay parking at the parks? I assume the answer is yes, but double checking. We will drive down, so will probably take our car to all parks except MK.

We are booked at the Doubletree in a 2 room suite for our family of 5. Excited at the cost difference compared to staying Deluxe, which is what we stayed last few trips when only some of us went. There are 9 of us going next July so cutting costs on hotels to allow some fun extras at the parks. 

I also guess no one has linked yet for 2019 stays?


----------



## hiroMYhero

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Do guests at these hotels pay parking at the parks? I assume the answer is yes, but double checking. We will drive down, so will probably take our car to all parks except MK.
> 
> We are booked at the Doubletree in a 2 room suite for our family of 5. Excited at the cost difference compared to staying Deluxe, which is what we stayed last few trips when only some of us went. There are 9 of us going next July so cutting costs on hotels to allow some fun extras at the parks.
> 
> I also guess no one has linked yet for 2019 stays?


You will have to pay for parking at the parks 

No one has yet reported 2019 reservations linking to MDX. As soon as someone Reports the 2019 link, I’ll update the first post of this thread. 

Disney should have the link in place by October at the latest to accommodate those with December into January stays.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

I was able to link my April BVP reservation this morning through the website but not the app. Bad news is my October/November stays for this year have disappeared. As compensation, I have been given back every cancelled dining reservation I’ve made...  I’m guessing this isn’t new and I’m just now seeing the mess.  Get it together Disney IT!

Luckily I printed out my itinerary including confirmation numbers a few days ago. I’ll give it until Monday then call.


----------



## Eastridge

I had a reservation for the Doubletree Disney Springs for Apr 2019.  1.5 weeks after making the reservation, I still could not link it to My Disney Experience.  I called Disney and they said they had not received the reservation from Doubletree.  After a few more days, I called Doubletree Disney Springs directly.

The person I talked to at the Doubletree said they will not forward my reservation to Disney until about 60 days prior to my stay.  So that provides no advantages on dining reservations, and could mean missing the crucial first day(s) when Fastpass reservations can be made.  I didn't like the thought of struggling to get my reservation into My Disney Experience at the time I need to be grabbing Fastpasses.

So I cancelled my Doubletree reservation and got Port Orleans Riverside instead.

Question: Do all the other Disney Springs hotels have this policy?  I also have a Holiday Inn Disney Springs reservation for Nov. 2018 and was able to successfully link that and get Fastpasses, but I made that reservation fewer than 60 days in advance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Eastridge said:


> I had a reservation for the Doubletree Disney Springs for Apr 2019.  1.5 weeks after making the reservation, I still could not link it to My Disney Experience.  I called Disney and they said they had not received the reservation from Doubletree.  After a few more days, I called Doubletree Disney Springs directly.
> 
> The person I talked to at the Doubletree said they will not forward my reservation to Disney until about 60 days prior to my stay.  So that provides no advantages on dining reservations, and could mean missing the crucial first day(s) when Fastpass reservations can be made.  I didn't like the thought of struggling to get my reservation into My Disney Experience at the time I need to be grabbing Fastpasses.
> 
> So I cancelled my Doubletree reservation and got Port Orleans Riverside instead.
> 
> Question: Do all the other Disney Springs hotels have this policy?  I also have a Holiday Inn Disney Springs reservation for Nov. 2018 and was able to successfully link that and get Fastpasses, but I made that reservation fewer than 60 days in advance.


DSprings Hotels are not considered onsite for the 180 + 10/Length of Stay Advanced Dining Reservations. Anyone can make Dining Reservations 180 days out, just not for length of stay.

No one else has posted late MDX linking for Doubletree. Thanks for reporting!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I am booked at Doubletree Suites Disney Springs and cannot link my reservation online. I haven't called yet. We aren't booked until July, so I wasn't too concerned yet. I will call this weekend and provide an update.


----------



## Mouse13

I have verified that my Doubletree reservation number, for January 2019, is on the report that is transmitted directly to Disney. Last month, a Disney representative verified that they could see my reservation in the Disney system and assured me that IT just needed a little more time to get the programming working that would allow my reservation to be linked. I was told to give it until October 1. Unfortunately, my reservation still won't link today. I called Disney back and now they say they can no longer see my reservation. This is so frustrating. I really want to stay at the Doubletree and have a magical time at Disney. Has anyone been able to successfully link a Disney Springs hotel reservation for 2019?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mouse13 said:


> I have verified that my Doubletree reservation number, for January 2019, is on the report that is transmitted directly to Disney. Last month, a Disney representative verified that they could see my reservation in the Disney system and assured me that IT just needed a little more time to get the programming working that would allow my reservation to be linked. I was told to give it until October 1. Unfortunately, my reservation still won't link today. I called Disney back and now they say they can no longer see my reservation. This is so frustrating. I really want to stay at the Doubletree and have a magical time at Disney. Has anyone been able to successfully link a Disney Springs hotel reservation for 2019?


@TinkerBellLiz linked her April reservation.

Prior to knowing that DSprings perks would extend through 2019, other posters booked a DSprings hotel and an onsite Disney resort...with the goal of canceling Disney as soon as Doubletree links up correctly.


----------



## TinkerBellLiz

hiroMYhero said:


> @TinkerBellLiz linked her April reservation.
> 
> Prior to knowing that DSprings perks would extend through 2019, other posters booked a DSprings hotel and an onsite Disney resort...with the goal of canceling Disney as soon as Doubletree links up correctly.



Yes my April reservation at Hilton Buena Vista Palace is linked and displaying fine.  In fact, MDE finally seems to have fixed itself but I did have to relink my October / November reservations after the dust settled.  I'm not seeing the tickets I purchased and linked for my inlaws but THEY see them and I can make / modify fast passes so all is good at the moment!  They have 25 days to screw it up again though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sorry I did not update. I wound up renting DVC points and canceling the Doubletree.


----------



## Julie K

I was able to link my March 2019 reservation for Hilton Buena Vista Palace.


----------



## Aimeedyan

I have a Doubletree stay coming up in December - our first time staying at DS since the new 60 day fastpass perk went into affect. I linked it just fine months ago but my 60 day window never opened for me to book FP's. Since I was at the MK early today, I stopped into guest services to see if they could see what was going on that was keeping me from booking.

The 3 CM's working there were adamant there is no such thing as DS hotels receiving 60 day fastpasses. One said that I must be thinking of Saratoga Springs, as that is the only true Disney hotel at Disney Springs.

I pulled up the info on the Disney Springs website and showed them - they said they had never heard of that and that site isn't an official Disney website so it's inaccurate information. I, of course, couldn't find it ANYWHERE on an official Disney site to show them. Guy went back to the back, came back and said his manager had never heard of it either.

I realize they don't do hotel reservations but I was pretty dumbfounded that they were all adamant there was no such thing. I just assumed they would know something basic like that, esp since they told me at the door they would be able to look at the system to see why I couldn't book FP's (instead of telling me I should just call). They COULD see the reservation booked on my account but told me they didn't know why it was there 

When I call to see what's going on, will the CM on the phone also argue with me that there is no such thing as Disney Springs 60 day booking? Have y'all run into that before? Or is it just front line guest services that don't always get updated info?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aimeedyan said:


> I have a Doubletree stay coming up in December - our first time staying at DS since the new 60 day fastpass perk went into affect. I linked it just fine months ago but my 60 day window never opened for me to book FP's. Since I was at the MK early today, I stopped into guest services to see if they could see what was going on that was keeping me from booking.
> 
> The 3 CM's working there were adamant there is no such thing as DS hotels receiving 60 day fastpasses. One said that I must be thinking of Saratoga Springs, as that is the only true Disney hotel at Disney Springs.
> 
> I pulled up the info on the Disney Springs website and showed them - they said they had never heard of that and that site isn't an official Disney website so it's inaccurate information. I, of course, couldn't find it ANYWHERE on an official Disney site to show them. Guy went back to the back, came back and said his manager had never heard of it either.
> 
> I realize they don't do hotel reservations but I was pretty dumbfounded that they were all adamant there was no such thing. I just assumed they would know something basic like that, esp since they told me at the door they would be able to look at the system to see why I couldn't book FP's (instead of telling me I should just call). They COULD see the reservation booked on my account but told me they didn't know why it was there
> 
> When I call to see what's going on, will the CM on the phone also argue with me that there is no such thing as Disney Springs 60 day booking? Have y'all run into that before? Or is it just front line guest services that don't always get updated info?


What is your December check-in date?

And, do you have an AP? If you have 7 days of pre-booked FPs for a current offsite stay, you won’t be able to book for your December trip until you have less than 7 total days of FPs booked.


----------



## Aimeedyan

hiroMYhero said:


> What is your December check-in date?
> 
> And, do you have an AP? If you have 7 days of pre-booked FPs for a current offsite stay, you won’t be able to book for your December trip until you have less than 7 total days of FPs booked.



Check in is Dec 4, though we may move our stay a week later due to some work obligations - which, as a bonus, would give me a chance to call and make sure we have it linked right before that FP booking would open later this week. 

We have AP's but I left 2 days open so we could book for this trip (this 7 day limit can be a killer with numerous day trips!). 

In the grand scheme of things, it's not that big of a deal for us; we visit a lot and I ride all my favorites frequently. I was more puzzled by the lack of knowledge from guest services and wondered if others ran into similar issues when trying to get assistance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aimeedyan said:


> Check in is Dec 4, though we may move our stay a week later due to some work obligations - which, as a bonus, would give me a chance to call and make sure we have it linked right before that FP booking would open later this week.
> 
> We have AP's but I left 2 days open so we could book for this trip (this 7 day limit can be a killer with numerous day trips!).
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, it's not that big of a deal for us; we visit a lot and I ride all my favorites frequently. I was more puzzled by the lack of knowledge from guest services and wondered if others ran into similar issues when trying to get assistance.


You’ll need to call and ask for the IT department. Guest Relations in a park isn’t trained on Resort aspects as you discovered. 

Hope it works out!


----------



## Aimeedyan

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll need to call and ask for the IT department. Guest Relations in a park isn’t trained on Resort aspects as you discovered.
> 
> Hope it works out!



Thanks for letting me know which dept to ask for - that is super helpful! I will give them a call


----------



## Mouse13

Woohoo!! I was finally able to link my Doubletree hotel reservation for January 2019. I feel as if I've been Pixie Dusted. We are newbies to WDW and I have a question about my Fastpass 60 day window. I have two reservations that are back to back in order use a free night certificate. The first reservation is for 5 nights and the second is for 1 night. Will I be able to make all of my FP selections, 6 days, at one time or will I have to book 5 days at first and then wait 5 days to book the FP associated with the 1 night stay? Thanks! Hope everyone has a magical day!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mouse13 said:


> Will I be able to make all of my FP selections, 6 days, at one time


Yes; when the window opens you’ll book for all park days.


----------



## papworth

Just to say that I did have to make 2 phone call to Disney but my Doubletree reservation is now linked and showing on my Disney experience. I have not bought my park tickets yet as trying to spread the cost. We go next Summer.


----------



## Omarhs

Okay booked yesterday directly with Disney and linked today no problems.. the ticket section is showing (4 theme park days remaining) twice for each guest and FP planning key card.. is that normal? After a lot of search I understand that the fp planning key card is to open the 60 days window when it hits the target date but 4 theme park tickets remaining twice is what I don’t understand.. anybody with a similar experience?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Omarhs said:


> Okay booked yesterday directly with Disney and linked today no problems.. the ticket section is showing (4 theme park days remaining) twice for each guest and FP planning key card.. is that normal? After a lot of search I understand that the fp planning key card is to open the 60 days window when it hits the target date but 4 theme park tickets remaining twice is what I don’t understand.. anybody with a similar experience?


What is the number of ticket entitlements that you purchased with your package? The Key Card is what opens FP booking and your correct tickets will be picked up at the hotel upon arrival.

Were you able to price room-only and separate tickets? You don’t need a package to obtain the FP booking and EMH.


----------



## Omarhs

hiroMYhero said:


> What is the number of ticket entitlements that you purchased with your package? The Key Card is what opens FP booking and your correct tickets will be picked up at the hotel upon arrival.
> 
> We’re you able to price room-only and separate tickets? You don’t need a package to obtain the FP booking and EMH.



We got the 5 days ticket

the difference is around 50$ per person but the benefit of buying the package for me is installments.. I divided the total amount on the months left and it ended up around 285 $/month which is pretty good


----------



## hiroMYhero

Omarhs said:


> We got the 5 days ticket
> 
> the difference is around 50$ per person but the benefit of buying the package for me is installments.. I divided the total amount on the months left and it ended up around 285 $/month which is pretty good


The tickets will eventually show up correctly.

As long as you have the linked Key Card, you can book FPs when your window opens.


----------



## G8r4evr

Is Holiday Inn LBV included? Not the one one Royal plaza drive?


----------



## hiroMYhero

G8r4evr said:


> Is Holiday Inn LBV included? Not the one one Royal plaza drive?


From the Disney Springs Hotels website linked in the first post of this thread:
*Holiday Inn Orlando – Disney Springs® Area*

1805 Hotel Plaza Blvd.

Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830   (view map)

888-465-4329

guestservice@hiorlando.com


----------



## cckp72

Last minute trip so we ended up booking B Resort.  We are about 45 days from our trip but it seems as though it will take 72 hours before I can link the reservation from B to my MDE account.   Is that normal - anyone have it be able to link any quicker?  Anxious to book the FP+s.  TIA

Also - does B and/or WDW give a discount for Disability parking? I know Disney resorts were waiving the overnight parking fees for disabled guests but I am unaware of whether DSPrings resorts and the parks do the same.


----------



## HopperFan

cckp72 said:


> Also - does B and/or WDW give a discount for Disability parking? I know Disney resorts were waiving the overnight parking fees for disabled guests but I am unaware of whether DSPrings resorts and the parks do the same.



No and No.

We ask every time about the parking fee and it seems to be Orlando standard to not comp H/A parking.  Which is why I was surprised Disney hotels are comping it (they did ours a few weeks ago).  BUT Disney doesn't have enough H/A spots (they are legally compliant) for their guest demographic so my guess is if they charge me, they would need to increase those spots and at this point, not worth it.

Disney does not discount the theme park parking fee for H/A plates/cards.  They do offer parking closer to the park entrance but if you get there late you will be in an overflow lot with a bit longer walk.


----------



## eeyoreali

I'm trying to look into pricing for Dc 1-13, 2019, but these places don't have that time opened up yet.  Can anyone on here give me an estimate of how much per night it might cost?  There would be 2 adults & 2 children in one room and 2 adults in a 2nd room.

Just trying to figure out if it's worth staying offsite place with perks instead of staying at a DVC.


----------



## CaLuCa

I just booked the Best Western for early January.  I *thought* the EMH was throughout 2019, but the email I got after booking clearing states December 31, 2018.  Does the EMH benefit end new year's or does it continue on for 2019?
(This benefit is key for us as we get up early and like to rope drop.  If they don't have it, I'll probably cancel and book somewhere else.)


----------



## hiroMYhero

CaLuCa said:


> I just booked the Best Western for early January.  I *thought* the EMH was throughout 2019, but the email I got after booking clearing states December 31, 2018.  Does the EMH benefit end new year's or does it continue on for 2019?
> (This benefit is key for us as we get up early and like to rope drop.  If they don't have it, I'll probably cancel and book somewhere else.)


This is from the Disney Springs Hotels website linked in Post#1:
“Extra Magic Hours Benefit & 60-day Fastpass+ Service at the *Disney Springs*® Resort Area Hotels through 2019!”

You should call Best Western and let them know they haven’t updated their email confirmations.


----------



## osully

Finally got to book my hotel stay next year and of course my hotel booking confirmation # isn't linking! I booked yesterday morning so about 36 hours ago now. Hopefully it links in a week?

(Doubletree Disney Springs)


----------



## hiroMYhero

osully said:


> Finally got to book my hotel stay next year and of course my hotel booking confirmation # isn't linking! I booked yesterday morning so about 36 hours ago now. Hopefully it links in a week?
> 
> (Doubletree Disney Springs)


From the 1st post of this thread, reservation will link up between 24-72 hours. You really just need it to book your FPs 60 days out.


----------



## CaLuCa

hiroMYhero said:


> This is from the Disney Springs Hotels website linked in Post#1:
> “Extra Magic Hours Benefit & 60-day Fastpass+ Service at the *Disney Springs*® Resort Area Hotels through 2019!”
> 
> You should call Best Western and let them know they haven’t updated their email confirmations.



thank you!  I will let them know.


----------



## osully

hiroMYhero said:


> From the 1st post of this thread, reservation will link up between 24-72 hours. You really just need it to book your FPs 60 days out.


Thanks  I’m just such an early planner LOL!


----------



## pickypiratepete

We have a package booked from 7/4-7/8 at Polynesian with 7 day tickets. We need to book another hotel for 7/8-7/11 to cover the rest of our trip. If we move offsite to one of these hotels, for these last 3 nights,how will booking fast passes work? Will I be able to book all my fast passes on the same day(60 days out from 7/4)or will I have to book for the second part of my stay a few days later(60 days before 7/8)? Thanks for any help.


----------



## hiroMYhero

pickypiratepete said:


> Will I be able to book all my fast passes on the same day(60 days out from 7/4)


Yes. DSprings Hotels are considered onsite for FP booking and onsite to onsite Split stays keep the FP booking window open. 

See the FP FAQ Sticky’s Split Stay section on the Theme Parks board.


----------



## pickypiratepete

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. DSprings Hotels are considered onsite for FP booking and onsite to onsite Split stays keep the FP booking window open.
> 
> See the FP FAQ Sticky’s Split Stay section on the Theme Parks board.


Thank you!!


----------



## monymony3471

We booked at stay this week at the Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista and we were charged a nightly hotel fee of $35.00.  I thought you'd like the update.





hiroMYhero said:


> *http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...l-extend-select-disney-benefits-through-2019/*
> 
> ****As of July 2018, AP guests are reporting they are limited to a max of 7 days of FP pre-booking even if they have a DSprings Hotel Stay of greater than 7 days. • Call the AP HelpDesk for assistance in booking FPs for day #8 and beyond.
> 
> Guests with regular park tickets are able to book FPs for park days for their complete length of stay based on their total number of ticket entitlements and their “ticket validity timeframe.”***
> 
> 
> Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels will be extended these benefits.* *The Disney Springs Resort Area hotels include:*
> 
> *B Resort & Spa*
> *Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort*
> *DoubleTree Guest Suites by Hilton Orlando*
> *Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Palace*
> *Hilton Orlando Resort Lake Buena Vista*
> *Holiday Inn Orlando*
> *Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista.”*
> *Link Your Reservation*
> Once you’re signed into MDX, enter your Resort Confirmation number provided by your Travel Professional. Please allow 24–72 hours after booking for your information to be added to the Disney reservation system.
> 
> *http://disneyspringshotels.com/*
> http://disneyspringshotels.com/disney-advantage/
> 
> https://thepointsguy.com/guide/best-disney-springs-hotels/
> 
> FastPass Booking:
> ****Disney Springs Hotels Booking Windows - FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions****
> 
> EMH:
> Beginning Jan. 1, 2018 through Dec. 31, 2019, Guests at any of these Official WALT DISNEY WORLD hotels, with a valid theme park ticket, can take advantage of *Extra Magic Hours* benefit as each day, one of the four Walt Disney World Theme Parks opens early or extends later for Guests to enjoy select attractions.
> 
> Busing Info (Credit: @writerguyfl):
> ****Disney Springs Hotels Bus Information***
> *
> 
> *Additional Disney Springs Hotel Info (accurate as of March 20, 2018) courtesy of @writerguyfl
> 
> Parking Fees (nightly):
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> B Resort and Spa: $22 Self, $28 Valet
> 
> Best Western Lake Buena Vista: $8 Self, $12 Valet
> 
> DoubleTree Suites Lake Buena Vista: $22 Self, $27 Valet
> 
> Hilton Buena Vista Palace: $10 Self, $24 Valet
> 
> Hilton Lake Buena Vista: $18 Self, $24 Valet
> 
> Holiday Inn Disney Springs: $14 Self, $20 Valet
> 
> Wyndham Lake Buena Vista: $15 Self, $15 Valet
> *
> *Every hotel except the DoubleTree Suites has a resort/service fee:
> 
> Resort Fees (nightly):
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> B Resort and Spa: $28
> 
> Best Western Lake Buena Vista: $13.99
> 
> DoubleTree Suites Lake Buena Vista: None!
> 
> Hilton Buena Vista Palace: $30
> 
> Hilton Lake Buena Vista: $30
> 
> Holiday Inn Disney Springs: $17
> 
> Wyndham Lake Buena Vista: $25
> *


----------



## hiroMYhero

monymony3471 said:


> We booked at stay this week at the Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista and we were charged a nightly hotel fee of $35.00.  I thought you'd like the update.


Thank you for reporting the increase! The 1st post has been updated.


----------



## shaqfor3

Right now I am deciding which of this 3 I will book for my August solo trip, no car:

Wyndham Garden - Pro - Closest to Disney Springs.   Of these 3 options, its the most expensive right now (not by much).  I like the idea of feeling that Disney Springs is my backyard.
                             Con - I am not a fan of hotels rooms where the door leads you outside (motel feeling).   No grocery stores near

Best Western -  Pro -  a few bucks cheaper than Garden.  First Bus Stop.  Closer to grocery store.
                       Con - Long walk to Disney Springs

Double Tree Suites - Pro - Surprisingly, is the cheaper option for me of the 3 options for that date.  Extra room (which I dont need as its a solo trip, but its welcome none the less).
                              Con - Last Bus stop.  Kinda same distance from Disney Springs that the Western.


Any feedback on those 3 hotels is welcome for a solo traveler.


----------



## HopperFan

Wyndham - As far as proximity you could say Hiltons may have same walk depending on rooms, never know. Personally I'll never stay there again, especially in the garden rooms since they are like stacked shoe boxes. I agree as a solo, other than Disney hotels I don't book exterior rooms.  They certainly are not worth the highest price.  

Best Western - Have friends who stay there, I have not.  Each time I try to book the final price was more than I wanted to pay with dated rooms. Something to think about is the hotel was bought by Drury way over year ago, has filed permits to begin construction on new tower, renovated all common areas outside and once done will renovate existing tower. I would hope by summer the work will have begun. There may be construction going on. 

Doubletree - One of my two favorite hotels at Disney Springs (other is B Resort). I like to have "sitting" area that is not a bed.  I like the kitchenette because I eat breakfast in room.   Hotel was renovated few years back and I like the decor there and big windows in suites. The walk does not bother me.  If it's the cheapest option I would book that without blinking.

Honestly no matter my hotel I wouldn't walk that far to the grocery especially since it's so overpriced. I would arrange for a grocery deliver from Garden Grocer or one of the locals that deliver.


----------



## shaqfor3

HopperFan said:


> Wyndham - As far as proximity you could say Hiltons may have same walk depending on rooms, never know. Personally I'll never stay there again, especially in the garden rooms since they are like stacked shoe boxes. I agree as a solo, other than Disney hotels I don't book exterior rooms.  They certainly are not worth the highest price.
> 
> Best Western - Have friends who stay there, I have not.  Each time I try to book the final price was more than I wanted to pay with dated rooms. Something to think about is the hotel was bought by Drury way over year ago, has filed permits to begin construction on new tower, renovated all common areas outside and once done will renovate existing tower. I would hope by summer the work will have begun. There may be construction going on.
> 
> Doubletree - One of my two favorite hotels at Disney Springs (other is B Resort). I like to have "sitting" area that is not a bed.  I like the kitchenette because I eat breakfast in room.   Hotel was renovated few years back and I like the decor there and big windows in suites. The walk does not bother me.  If it's the cheapest option I would book that without blinking.
> 
> Honestly no matter my hotel I wouldn't walk that far to the grocery especially since it's so overpriced. I would arrange for a grocery deliver from Garden Grocer or one of the locals that deliver.



Thank you very much for your input.

I pulled the trigger and I am going to stay at the Double tree.  Is a no brainer when you consider it was the cheapest of the 3 (thanks to Chase).  I get more room and a microwave that may come in handy.  Plus free chocolate chip cookies!

Also, will get groceries shipped like you said.  Publix seem to have an App as well and is cheaper.


----------



## GOLFDISNEY72

If I book one of these resort thru Priceline do i still get these benefits?


----------



## hiroMYhero

GOLFDISNEY72 said:


> If I book one of these resort thru Priceline do i still get these benefits?


It doesn’t matter how you booked a room. Anyone staying at one of these properties enjoys the Disney perks.


----------



## Duck143

Has anyone had any trouble booking FPs 60 days out with their linked reservation confirmation?  I read somewhere that only confirmations beginning with the #4 worked to trigger the 60 days.   Is this accurate?  I have seen a linked reservation that begins with a Letter, not a number.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Duck143 said:


> I read somewhere that only confirmations beginning with the #4 worked to trigger the 60 days. Is this accurate?


Hi Duck!

It isn’t accurate because the Confirmation #s from these different corporations are sent to Disney to be merged into their FP system. From Priceline, Expedia, etc., their various #s are placed into the system.


----------



## Duck143

hiroMYhero said:


> Hi Duck!
> 
> It isn’t accurate because the Confirmation #s from these different corporations are sent to Disney to be merged into their FP system. From Priceline, Expedia, etc., their various #s are placed into the system.


Thanks for your reply Hiro!


----------



## Deintinis

I am looking at booking two rooms at one of the Disney springs locations.  Does the count of the people on reservation have to match exactly to those tickets that would be linked to the reservations?  I am trying to get 5 people in one room (2 queens) and 3 in the other (1 King), but the only way I could book this would be to book 4 and 4 and it won't let me have the king.

If I were to book 4 and 3 and leave one off reservation, would that mean I could only link 7 tickets to the reservation for FP selections?

TIA


----------



## hiroMYhero

Deintinis said:


> Does the count of the people on reservation have to match exactly to those tickets that would be linked to the reservations?


No. When you actually begin your FP booking, everyone with linked valid tickets in the MDX account is eligible for FPs as long as 1 or both DSprings rooms are linked to the MDX account.

Buy your tickets from a ticket discounter for the best pricing.


----------



## Deintinis

hiroMYhero said:


> No. When you actually begin your FP booking, everyone with linked valid tickets in the MDX account is eligible for FPs as long as 1 or both DSprings rooms are linked to the MDX account.
> 
> Buy your tickets from a ticket discounter for the best pricing.



Thank you.  I priced out through undercover tourist and looked like I could save a few hundred.  

So in that case, I could have two rooms for 3 people each if I wanted to get two kings but still link 8 different tickets just as long as each of those has the reservation linked in their MDX.

Couldn't this potentially be abused?  Say you had a family reunion of 50 people going to Disney, they could chip in on one hotel room and use the same reservation to get the 60 day fast pass but really be staying in another hotel or Airbnb.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Deintinis said:


> Thank you.  I priced out through undercover tourist and looked like I could save a few hundred.
> 
> So in that case, I could have two rooms for 3 people each if I wanted to get two kings but still link 8 different tickets just as long as each of those has the reservation linked in their MDX.
> 
> Couldn't this potentially be abused?  Say you had a family reunion of 50 people going to Disney, they could chip in on one hotel room and use the same reservation to get the 60 day fast pass but really be staying in another hotel or Airbnb.


It’s not abuse.

Disney attracts large groups where not everyone can afford nor want an onsite stay.

MDX is set up so that groups traveling together can book the same FPs.


----------



## Jenna Presley

shaqfor3 said:


> Thank you very much for your input.
> 
> I pulled the trigger and I am going to stay at the Double tree.  Is a no brainer when you consider it was the cheapest of the 3 (thanks to Chase).  I get more room and a microwave that may come in handy.  Plus free chocolate chip cookies!
> 
> Also, will get groceries shipped like you said.  Publix seem to have an App as well and is cheaper.


 
HI!  I booked here!  I'm wondering how it went for you!  Also I am struggling getting my reservation linked for my fastpass window in the morning.  How long did it take you to get your hotel linked?  Any tips?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jenna Presley

papworth said:


> Just to say that I did have to make 2 phone call to Disney but my Doubletree reservation is now linked and showing on my Disney experience. I have not bought my park tickets yet as trying to spread the cost. We go next Summer.




I'm trying to get my Double tree resort booked too!  My fast pass window opens tomorrow.  Do you have any tips on how you got them to link it?  Thank yoU!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Posting Park Phase Closures and their impact on DSprings guests if anyone is planning on visiting for the opening of Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge.

*Phase A Closing*
No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no admission of guests even with FastPass+ reservations unless they have one of the following:


WDW Resort Guests, including The Four Seasons Resort, Swan, Dolphin or Shades of Green, Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels arriving by bus (Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel, The Buena Vista Palace, DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Hotel, B Resort, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort, Hilton), Golden Oak residents and guests.
WDW Premier Passport, Annual & Premium Passholders
Guests with Park Hopper tickets re-entering or crossing over from another WDW Theme Park
Guests with Memory Maker
Guests with dining reservations
Magic Kingdom Guests with reservations forBibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Harmony Barber Shop or The Pirates League.
*Phase B Closing*
No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no re-entering or crossing over from another park unless they have one of the following:


WDW Resort Guests, including The Four Seasons Resort, Swan, Dolphin or Shades of Green, Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels arriving by bus (BestWestern Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel, The Buena Vista Palace, DoubleTree Suites by HiltonHotel, B Resort, Wyndham Lake Buena Vista Resort, Hilton), Golden Oak residents and guests.
WDW Premier Passport, Annual & Premium Passholders
Guests with Memory Maker
Guests with dining reservations
Magic Kingdom Guests with reservations for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Harmony Barber Shop or The Pirates League.
FastPass+ reservations and is a WDW Resort hotel guest.
*Phase 1 Park Closing*
Guests with 'Magic Your Way' base tickets, or a '1-Day1-Park Ticket', Guests without an admission ticket, and Cast Members using Main Gate & Silver Passes will be turned around at the parking lot booths.
*Phase 2 Park Closing*
Admission is limited to:

Disney Resort Guests (including the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin, and guests arriving by bus from the Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels)
Annual, Premier and Premium Annual Passholders
Guests with Hopper tickets coming from anotherpark
Guests re-entering the park
Guests with dining reservations
Magic Kingdom Guests with reservations for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique or The Pirates League
Guests using Walt Disney World ResortTransportation will be admitted.
Guests with pre-purchased 1 day Magic Kingdom tickets
*Phase 3 Park Closing*
Admission is limited to:

Disney Resort Guests (including the Walt DisneyWorld Swan and Dolphin, and guests arriving by bus from the Hotel Plaza Boulevard hotels)
Annual, Premier and Premium Annual Passholders
Guests with dining reservations
Magic Kingdom Guests with reservations forBibbidi Bobbidi Boutique or The Pirates League
*Phase 4 Park Closing*
Closed to all guests.


----------



## shaqfor3

Jenna Presley said:


> HI!  I booked here!  I'm wondering how it went for you!  Also I am struggling getting my reservation linked for my fastpass window in the morning.  How long did it take you to get your hotel linked?  Any tips?  Thanks for your help!



Sorry I saw this late.

I had to call Disney to link my hotel reservation.  

I had to change the date of my trip and the Double Tree was very expensive.  I ended up booking the B Resort, which had a deal and was the cheapest option from Disney Spring even with the resort fee.

I had to call Disney to get them to link them as well


----------



## scubasteved00

According to Hilton website the Hilton Lake Buena Vista and Hilton Lake Buena Vista Palace hotels now have perks through 12.31.2020!!!!


----------



## Good&Plenty

Per the poster above, just read this:

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...sney-springs-area-hotels-and-four-seasons.htm


----------



## Good&Plenty

I priced out our late January 2020 vacation (currently booked at Pop, as I was waiting for the Disney Springs announcement) at the Hilton DoubleTree in Disney Springs.  We stayed at the DT in October 2018 and loved it - we redeemed points for our whole stay (Maybe ~35k a night, with a free night that comes with the reward stays?).   The January 2020 trip will be more (by about 30 to 35K points, not sure about the $$ value), not surprising though.

It appears that they've added a daily resort fee too.  We decided not to cancel our PC reservation yet and wait it out for now.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Good&Plenty - Thanks for the link re: the extension. I’ll update the first post as soon as DSprings Hotels adds it to their website.


----------



## disguy22

Are Disney Springs Hotel Guests able to make dining reservations on a 180+10 basis or just 180 days out? Basically, can I make reservations for my entire trip from 180 days out of my arrival day?


----------



## hiroMYhero

disguy22 said:


> Are Disney Springs Hotel Guests able to make dining reservations on a 180+10 basis or just 180 days out? Basically, can I make reservations for my entire trip from 180 days out of my arrival day?


Dining reservations for DSprings guests are booked 180 days out from each desired reservation.


----------



## Good&Plenty

I hope that this link is appropriate, please delete if not.  In case it helps anyone, stays at a Hilton (ex: DT in Disney Springs) booked using points do not incur a resort fee. 

https://hiltonhonors3.hilton.com/en/terms/index.html#reward_redemption


----------



## hiroMYhero

Good&Plenty said:


> I hope that this link is appropriate, please delete if not.  In case it helps anyone, stays at a Hilton (ex: DT in Disney Springs) booked using points do not incur a resort fee.
> 
> https://hiltonhonors3.hilton.com/en/terms/index.html#reward_redemption


Perfectly fine to add the link and that’s great info!


----------



## JennaTX

I have a weird question.  My DH is going to a convention in June.  They are offering tickets through their site for entry after 1:00 pm or after 5:00 pm.  Would you still be available to book fast passes at 60 days and be available for EMH?


----------



## hiroMYhero

JennaTX said:


> I have a weird question.  My DH is going to a convention in June.  They are offering tickets through their site for entry after 1:00 pm or after 5:00 pm.  Would you still be available to book fast passes at 60 days and be available for EMH?


Yes. You qualify based on a DSprings Stay + any valid ticket media.


----------



## volfan1978

I'm trying to book the Double Tree for May 2020, but right now it's showing "sold out" for pretty much the whole month.  Do I need to wait until June 1 to make a May 2020 reservation, or is the hotel indeed "sold out" for the month for some reason that I haven't found like a planned shutdown?


----------



## hiroMYhero

volfan1978 said:


> I'm trying to book the Double Tree for May 2020, but right now it's showing "sold out" for pretty much the whole month.  Do I need to wait until June 1 to make a May 2020 reservation, or is the hotel indeed "sold out" for the month for some reason that I haven't found like a planned shutdown?


You can book a Hilton property a year in advance. You can always call the hotel directly.


----------



## mressler12

FYI, just booked the BW Lake Buena Vista for $55.20/night on September 9 - 14 through Priceline Express.  Not spending much time in the room so works perfect for us.


----------



## Nikki210

I was trying to link my BW Lake Buena Vista to my MDE and it keeps telling me reservation not found. The reservation is for Feb 2020 - is it because Disney hasn't released 2020 dates and prices?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Nikki210 said:


> I was trying to link my BW Lake Buena Vista to my MDE and it keeps telling me reservation not found. The reservation is for Feb 2020 - is it because Disney hasn't released 2020 dates and prices?


As long as your reservation links before your FP window opens, you’ll be fine. Have you been trying for a few days?


----------



## Anne Ritchey

Nikki210 said:


> I was trying to link my BW Lake Buena Vista to my MDE and it keeps telling me reservation not found. The reservation is for Feb 2020 - is it because Disney hasn't released 2020 dates and prices?


I wonder how yours worked out because this is exactly what I'm here to research. I made a reservation on Tues morning (June 18, 2019) at this resort. So far, I still get that message. BW says I have to call Disney (which I will do), but I really wonder about this. I've only booked onsite hotels before and, even through Priceline, they've linked up automatically within this time frame. The reservations aren't until Dec; however, I was going to make a few more if things go smoothly. I'll check on Saturday or Monday.


----------



## TraceySavannah

Helpful


----------



## Anne Ritchey

I called Disney on 6/15. The cast member was extremely helpful. She contacted BW who said they were running "several hours" behind but would email me once linked. I asked the CM if I should have called BW directly. She said no because she was able to get the request placed directly with the IT people which I would not have been able to do. She did take all the information for my party of three--all AP holders with MDE accounts so if I need to call in Oct, perhaps I can at least get FPP ability as that reservation still hasn't linked. However, I did make one for Aug 27, 2019, and it linked on my first try--not more than an hour after I booked. The reservation number for Aug begins with a 7 while the one for Dec begins with a 1. They may have some system of knowing when to link based on the time frame???? Someone who has booked over 4 months in advance but was linked/or able to link within a week may dispel that theory.

EDIT: I made a reservation for Sept 10-12, yesterday. That one begins with a "1" and didn't link immediately or throughout the day. This AM, I was able to link it. I do now believe that by two weeks before the 60 days, Best Western will have reservations numbers that will link up.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Came here, as others did, to look for a solution to my issue.   I made our reservation at the Hilton Doubletree DS about a month ago for a trip (1/2020), and I just went to enter the reservation in MDE, but it wouldn't accept it.   We did this before in 3/2018 (when the DS hotels had just been added to the 60-day FP bookings), without any issues.  Anyways, I called Disney IT, and they opened a case.  No real rush, as our trip is for 1/2020, but I just wanted to take care of it.  I will update when I hear back.


----------



## Good&Plenty

Disney IT (very helpful on this particular call), said that they were waiting for the reservation information from DS for the 2020 hotels.  The 180 day clock for 1/1/2020 starts this Friday, I believe, and the IT person said she believed that all of the 2020 DS reservations would be in their system in the next few weeks.   If anyone has heard differently, please share.  Thanks!


----------



## osufeth24

I'm sure it's been established in this thread, but not positive.  I booked a 1 night stay in Sept at the Wyndham Garden Lakes.  I've stayed there before and linked a reservation before.  I know something in their system it causes the system to show 2 adults in 2 children on the Disney site (even if the hotel was just 1 adult).  It did the same thing this year.  My reservation is for 2 adults, and it showed up 2 adults 2 children again, but I couldn't add the 2nd person to the reservation.  Talked to Disney, they added him and put in just 2 random placeholder names under the children.

Now, I have a 3rd buddy that is going to tag along.  Do I need to call the hotel first to put it under 3 adults before I call Disney to see if they can add it to the reservation?  I just wasn't sure since the system seems to default to 2 adults 2 children if it mattered.


----------



## hiroMYhero

osufeth24 said:


> I'm sure it's been established in this thread, but not positive.  I booked a 1 night stay in Sept at the Wyndham Garden Lakes.  I've stayed there before and linked a reservation before.  I know something in their system it causes the system to show 2 adults in 2 children on the Disney site (even if the hotel was just 1 adult).  It did the same thing this year.  My reservation is for 2 adults, and it showed up 2 adults 2 children again, but I couldn't add the 2nd person to the reservation.  Talked to Disney, they added him and put in just 2 random placeholder names under the children.
> 
> Now, I have a 3rd buddy that is going to tag along.  Do I need to call the hotel first to put it under 3 adults before I call Disney to see if they can add it to the reservation?  I just wasn't sure since the system seems to default to 2 adults 2 children if it mattered.


Your friend can be one of the two random placeholder names that’s in your account. Just link his ticket there. Disney doesn’t care about names - only the linked tickets plus the reservation.


----------



## osufeth24

hiroMYhero said:


> Your friend can be one of the two random placeholder names that’s in your account. Just link his ticket there. Disney doesn’t care about names - only the linked tickets plus the reservation.



Thanks, got that all added. One last stupid question, would I need to call the hotel to add a 3rd adult so they will give us the emh ticket, or is it ok if when I go to check in I just tell them I have 3 adults


----------



## hiroMYhero

You’ll receive a printed out voucher for EMH which will cover you Party for entry. No one has had any problems for EMH entry and showing your room key is an added backup.


----------



## osufeth24

hiroMYhero said:


> You’ll receive a printed out voucher for EMH which will cover you Party for entry. No one has had any problems for EMH entry and showing your room key is an added backup.



gotcha, I guess I was misremembering then .  I was thinking we each got our own voucher, and not one for the entire party.  I've stayed at the Wyndham before, and knew they gave us voucher and the dates on it.


----------



## Good&Plenty

An update...(after waiting 8 weeks for our 2/2020 reservation to show up in MDE).   We called Disney yesterday to see if there was an update on our open IT ticket on the issue.  They said that it should be all set now, and it was!  MDE finally shows our DSprings reservation, a few days before our 180-day mark.

Just to clarify, I entered the confirmation # into MDE right before calling and received the normal error message.  My husband was the one who called and said that the IT person had to do something manually to make it work.  Right after the call, it linked immediately.


----------



## cheerful chickadee

In the beginning stages of trip planning. One major question that I need answered.... 

If staying at a Disney springs resort, is parking free at the parks?


----------



## hiroMYhero

cheerful chickadee said:


> If staying at a Disney springs resort, is parking free at the parks?


No; as an offsite guest, you do need to pay for parking.


----------



## cheerful chickadee

hiroMYhero said:


> No; as an offsite guest, you do need to pay for parking.


OK. That changes my mind on a Disney springs resort then lol after paying parking at the resort AND theme park parking fees, what would be the benefit of staying at Disney springs vs staying right on property at a value resort? 

The best Western has an "official Disney world resort" icon on their website so I was kind of assuming it would be free theme park parking.


----------



## hiroMYhero

cheerful chickadee said:


> OK. That changes my mind on a Disney springs resort then lol after paying parking at the resort AND theme park parking fees, what would be the benefit of staying at Disney springs vs staying right on property at a value resort?
> 
> The best Western has an "official Disney world resort" icon on their website so I was kind of assuming it would be free theme park parking.


There is a free shuttle to all the parks for DSprings guests. At a Value Resort, you’ll also pay for parking at the resort and have a smaller motel-like room than what can be found at DSprings.


----------



## jameyh

cheerful chickadee said:


> OK. That changes my mind on a Disney springs resort then lol after paying parking at the resort AND theme park parking fees, what would be the benefit of staying at Disney springs vs staying right on property at a value resort?
> 
> The best Western has an "official Disney world resort" icon on their website so I was kind of assuming it would be free theme park parking.


Parking at best western is $8 per day they also have a $14 per day resort fee figured into your room price.  Parking at the parks is $25. But our room cost was $540 @ BW vs $1100+ for Caribbean beach or $900+ At a value. Disney resort parking is $15-$20 per day. So we still came out cheaper staying at BW than staying onsite.


----------



## Good&Plenty

A lot of the DS hotels are also chain hotels, allowing you to earn/redeem points for your stay, and some give free breakfast (depending on your status).   Some of the DS hotels are wallet-friendly - I don't have any experience, but the BW seems to fall into that category, which is nice if you aren't spending a ton of time in your room.   So if "being immersed" isn't high on your priority list (it isn't on ours), the DS hotels can offer a nice alternative.  

All of that said, it makes sense to do the math.  I priced our trip (1st week of Feb. 2020) at POP, and it came to $955 (inc. taxes) + resort parking.  The same week at the DoubleTree DS was $1350 (inc. taxes) + resort fees + parking (times two).  We happen to be cashing in Hilton points, but if we hadn't had them, we would have either stayed at BW or POP.


----------



## Cherryb

Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a reservation for a DS hotel, but I plan to buy the tickets separately and then link them. I will be hitting the parks on the third day of my stay. Will my FP booking window open based on my chek-in date at the hotel or my first day at the parks?


----------



## osully

Cherryb said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a reservation for a DS hotel, but I plan to buy the tickets separately and then link them. I will be hitting the parks on the third day of my stay. Will my FP booking window open based on my chek-in date at the hotel or my first day at the parks?


Check-in date at your hotel.


----------



## Cherryb

Thank you @osully !


----------



## EMHDad

I am trying to understand the nuances of this. I see the Hilton Bonnet Creek is part of the 60day+ window. We are highly interested in staying at a 2 bedroom at Windham Bonnet Creek resort. To confirm, this is not part of the 60 day window, correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

EMHDad said:


> I am trying to understand the nuances of this. I see the Hilton Bonnet Creek is part of the 60day+ window. We are highly interested in staying at a 2 bedroom at Windham Bonnet Creek resort. To confirm, this is not part of the 60 day window, correct?


Correct; Wyndham is not included.


----------



## mjhtvchick

Any recent experiences with the Hilton Buena Vista Palace?  Looking at that and the Swan-Dolphin as potential alternatives to a Disney value or moderate but some of the recent reviews I  have read online are terrible - particularly around poor cleanliness and bugs - deal-breakers for me.


----------



## DVCjj

EMHDad said:


> I am trying to understand the nuances of this. I see the Hilton Bonnet Creek is part of the 60day+ window. We are highly interested in staying at a 2 bedroom at Windham Bonnet Creek resort. To confirm, this is not part of the 60 day window, correct?


I don't want to hijack this thread but could you tell me how you would book a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek?  We are trying to go more in January/February...trial snowbirds....and because I don't have enough DVC points to do that, we were thinking of Bonnet (seems so close to Disney and would feel comfortable close to Disney) and Vistana but don't have the foggiest way to book.  Will you be calling there directly to book?


----------



## EMHDad

DVCjj said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but could you tell me how you would book a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek?  We are trying to go more in January/February...trial snowbirds....and because I don't have enough DVC points to do that, we were thinking of Bonnet (seems so close to Disney and would feel comfortable close to Disney) and Vistana but don't have the foggiest way to book.  Will you be calling there directly to book?



I believe you can. In the past we have also used VRBO to book it as well. with bonnet creek you lose the benefits of staying onsite. However, we are driving and the luxury of the space bonnet creek provides (the idea that the 5 of us dont have to share a studio room with no kitchen) and the cost outweighs those benefits. We have stayed there twice. It is not the same as staying at a monorail loop resort. However, we felt like we were staying on disney property; we were so close. If you are ok not having 60 day FP reservations and EMH, I would recommend it.


----------



## CarolynFH

DVCjj said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but could you tell me how you would book a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek?  We are trying to go more in January/February...trial snowbirds....and because I don't have enough DVC points to do that, we were thinking of Bonnet (seems so close to Disney and would feel comfortable close to Disney) and Vistana but don't have the foggiest way to book.  Will you be calling there directly to book?


Check out this thread on the DIS Orlando Hotels and Attractions board - https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-we-loooooove-bonnet-creek-thread-part-4.3366139/.  You can search for booking sites and tips or post a question on that thread or a new one on that board - you'll get plenty of expert replies!  I've never booked at WBC, but I know there are several trustworthy booking agencies that people use regularly.


----------



## awfpack

HI,  Looking to stay off site at one of the hotel that offers the 60 day fast pass with my family of 4 ( wife and daughters 12 and 8).  We have never stayed off site.  We will have a rental car.  We get the mouse savers newsletter.  Most times we go we stay at all stars because we are never really in the room.  I am a school teacher so we are on a budget.  Which of these hotels is the best bang for your buck?  Should we book now or wait and see if any hotel promos come up.  Can you walk to Disney Springs from any of these? Looking to come in on March 13. Any advice for finding a deal on one of these would be great.
Thanks


----------



## hiroMYhero

awfpack said:


> HI,  Looking to stay off site at one of the hotel that offers the 60 day fast pass with my family of 4 ( wife and daughters 12 and 8).  We have never stayed off site.  We will have a rental car.  We get the mouse savers newsletter.  Most times we go we stay at all stars because we are never really in the room.  I am a school teacher so we are on a budget.  Which of these hotels is the best bang for your buck?  Should we book now or wait and see if any hotel promos come up.  Can you walk to Disney Springs from any of these? Looking to come in on March 13. Any advice for finding a deal on one of these would be great.
> Thanks


Check pricing on Orbitz, Expedia, and other discount sites.

Look for best-priced park tickets on Touring Plans.

If you find something reasonable, book it now - you can always cancel if you find a better price. Don’t book a package through Disney - it isn’t necessary.


----------



## awfpack

hiroMYhero said:


> Check pricing on Orbitz, Expedia, and other discount sites.
> 
> Look for best-priced park tickets on Touring Plans.
> 
> If you find something reasonable, book it now - you can always cancel if you find a better price. Don’t book a package through Disney - it isn’t necessary.


Thanks for the info.   Is one of them the cheapest?


----------



## hiroMYhero

awfpack said:


> Thanks for the info.   Is one of them the cheapest?


I’m not sure but check the first post for parking and resort fees.


----------



## JRatManda

Staying at Buena Vista Palace in March and have linked the reservation in MDX -Am I correct in assuming we will not receive Magic Bands? I usually will purchase them separately and then link to our tickets via MDX, but wanted to make certain that would be the same process to use this go around and that I wasn’t missing any steps!
Sorry if this has been asked already, I did look but didn’t find anything


----------



## hiroMYhero

JRatManda said:


> Staying at Buena Vista Palace in March and have linked the reservation in MDX -Am I correct in assuming we will not receive Magic Bands? I usually will purchase them separately and then link to our tickets via MDX, but wanted to make certain that would be the same process to use this go around and that I wasn’t missing any steps!
> Sorry if this has been asked already, I did look but didn’t find anything


No MBs and no need to purchase any. Use the MBs that are already linked to everyone in your account.

They will work at park entrances and FP lines.


----------



## Dugette

Does Best Western Disney Springs have any known issues with linking up to Disney? We have stays at both BW and DoubleTree coming up in March and booked them on 12/26. DT linked several days ago, but BW is still giving me error messages. FP window coming early next week, so want to get this sorted out. Wasn't sure if I should wait or call someone - and, if call, who? Disney or BW? (FYI - we booked two BW nights directly with BW and third night through Chase w/points, have 9-digit confirmation numbers for both). Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## elmoandzoey

Just a quick question - how do Disney Springs resort guests get access to EMH perks when at the parks? Is it stored on your ticket via MDE because of the reservation or do you get some extra proof from the hotel? We'd like to go directly to the parks and check into the hotel after the day but since our first day includes evening EMH I was wondering if we could take advantage of those without checking in first? The hotel is the BW and it is linked on MDE.


----------



## Turksmom

elmoandzoey said:


> Just a quick question - how do Disney Springs resort guests get access to EMH perks when at the parks? Is it stored on your ticket via MDE because of the reservation or do you get some extra proof from the hotel? We'd like to go directly to the parks and check into the hotel after the day but since our first day includes evening EMH I was wondering if we could take advantage of those without checking in first? The hotel is the BW and it is linked on MDE.


We stayed at BW in November. We did not need any vouchers. The tickets from the hotel and Magic bands from a previous trip both worked for access


----------



## elmoandzoey

Turksmom said:


> We stayed at BW in November. We did not need any vouchers. The tickets from the hotel and Magic bands from a previous trip both worked for access



What do you mean by tickets from the hotel? Did you purchase your Disney tickets at the hotel? We purchased ours directly from Disney.


----------



## Turksmom

elmoandzoey said:


> What do you mean by tickets from the hotel? Did you purchase your Disney tickets at the hotel? We purchased ours directly from Disney.


My family has AP, so we used our bands. I booked a package through Disney for MIL that included tickets that we picked up at hotel. If your hotel reservation is linked in your MDE account, whatever tickets you have should work the same way.


----------



## elmoandzoey

Turksmom said:


> My family has AP, so we used our bands. I booked a package through Disney for MIL that included tickets that we picked up at hotel. If your hotel reservation is linked in your MDE account, whatever tickets you have should work the same way.



Thanks for the explanation! Tickets and hotel are all linked in MDE, so we'll just head to the parks first then and use out evening EMH at MK before checking into the hotel.


----------



## Jenrausch84

Hey, so I'm trying to just make sure ai have everything straight. My husband can get amazing deals on some of the DS springs hotels though work. Will we get the same benefits? 60 day fp+ if we aren't booking through disney and get tickets and hotel through his work? Also, is it 60+ the length of the trip or just 60...where I would need to do each day at 60?

Thanks!


----------



## Turksmom

Jenrausch84 said:


> Hey, so I'm trying to just make sure ai have everything straight. My husband can get amazing deals on some of the DS springs hotels though work. Will we get the same benefits? 60 day fp+ if we aren't booking through disney and get tickets and hotel through his work? Also, is it 60+ the length of the trip or just 60...where I would need to do each day at 60?
> 
> Thanks!


I've booked through Priceline- same benefits! Length of trip booking at 60 days


----------



## Ashleybs

Turksmom said:


> I've booked through Priceline- same benefits! Length of trip booking at 60 days


How do you find great prices on Priceline for DS hotels? I had looked but didn't see anything for our trip 4/4-11? Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Ashleybs

Turksmom said:


> We stayed at BW in November. We did not need any vouchers. The tickets from the hotel and Magic bands from a previous trip both worked for access


What was the Best Western like?


----------



## Turksmom

Ashleybs said:


> How do you find great prices on Priceline for DS hotels? I had looked but didn't see anything for our trip 4/4-11? Any help would be appreciated!!





Ashleybs said:


> What was the Best Western like?


Search Lake Buena Vista, FL. and look for one of these hotels.

https://disneyspringshotels.com/our-7-hotels/

I didn't use Express deals just regular booking. Our dates are April 16-22. We have a preferred room with 2 beds, sofa bed and balcony for just over $100/ night

There is construction beside the Best Western right now. The only time it bothered me was one day when I was having coffee on the balcony and the crane was a bit too close for my comfort. We had 2 rooms and in one we had trouble adjusting the shower temp, but no problems at all in the other. The building and rooms were nice, everything was clean, beds were comfy, and the staff was amazing!


----------



## travelbel

Help with this - if we book a Good Neighbor Hotel (hopefully with our Marriott points), how do we get tickets? What's the best price to do this? We do have two tickets from the 1990s with days left on them that we can use, but need more days and tickets for the kids as well.


----------



## markb681

Does anyone know if this is going to be expanded into 2021?  I'm speaking of the 60 day FP booking offer....


----------



## sghokie

Quick question. Do any of the DS hotels have free parking?

The $35 resort fee at the hiltons is just ridiculous. They really should just tack the fee into the daily rate to make it more transparent. When I see resort fee I automatically think that I am paying for something I am not using.

Edit: I think the BW is $8 per day and one of the Hilton's is $22 a day for parking.


----------



## Cherryb

travelbel said:


> Help with this - if we book a Good Neighbor Hotel (hopefully with our Marriott points), how do we get tickets? What's the best price to do this? We do have two tickets from the 1990s with days left on them that we can use, but need more days and tickets for the kids as well.



I booked a DS hotel and bought my tickets with MDE. Just make sure to link your reservation so you can enjoy the 60 days in advance FP. It took 24 hrs for the reservation but it can take up to 72 hrs I think so you don't worry if the MDE system can't find it right away.


----------



## mjr0483

Do any of the partner hotels with EMH & 60 day FP have two bedroom villa type units?


----------



## siren0119

mjr0483 said:


> Do any of the partner hotels with EMH & 60 day FP have two bedroom villa type units?



Doubletree Suites Disney Springs has 2 bedrooms suites but they do not have full kitchens. They have a fridge, a microwave and a dining table. 

I believe the Waldorf Bonnet Creek has 2br suites that do have a kitchenette, but not sure if there is a cooktop.


----------



## mjr0483

siren0119 said:


> Doubletree Suites Disney Springs has 2 bedrooms suites but they do not have full kitchens. They have a fridge, a microwave and a dining table.
> 
> I believe the Waldorf Bonnet Creek has 2br suites that do have a kitchenette, but not sure if there is a cooktop.



Thanks.
Not really interested in the kitchen as much as the separate bedrooms.


----------



## siren0119

mjr0483 said:


> Thanks.
> Not really interested in the kitchen as much as the separate bedrooms.



Gotcha - I think the Hilton Bonnet Creek also has 2 bedroom suites available, if having a kitchen doesn't matter. When I hear villa I think more of the full kitchen units they have for DVC.


----------



## mjr0483

siren0119 said:


> Gotcha - I think the Hilton Bonnet Creek also has 2 bedroom suites available, if having a kitchen doesn't matter. When I hear villa I think more of the full kitchen units they have for DVC.



Understood. Thanks. I am a DVC member but looking for a 2 bedroom but cheaper


----------



## MMSM

Does the good neighbor hotel benefits (60 day fast pass selection) only go until December 2020.?


----------



## siren0119

MMSM said:


> Does the good neighbor hotel benefits (60 day fast pass selection) only go until December 2020.?



It's only been officially announced to last through December of this year, but last year they renewed the benefit for 2020 so there's always a possiblity (but no guarantee) that it will be extended into 2021.


----------



## Katie Dawn

Oh how I love Disboards.   As always, I'm able to sort through answers here that are wholly confusing everywhere else.

I have been especially thankful for comments from @HopperFan on various posts and to @hiroMYhero for managing this thread.

The ONLY benefit I care about is getting 60 Day FP+ and EMH.

I understand that to get those I need to book with an *Official Disney World Hotel*, not just a Good Neighbor hotel.  Thank you @HopperFan for diligently separating those terms out in other threads.

Here are my questions:

From the disneyspringshotels.com website, when I choose a hotel, pick dates, and choose a room type it takes me to a page that shows this:


"Downtown Disney Rate Access" is always checked, and if I keep it that way it says no rooms are available.  If I uncheck it, I can find the room I want.  What does "Downtown Disney Rate Access" even mean?  I see there's a promo code on there, so maybe for conventions?  Every time I see it I'm reminded of my next question...

I think I read somewhere that only a few rooms at each of these hotels actually qualify for the 60 day FP+/EMH but I have no idea where I read it or if it was a credible source.  Is that true?  I am concerned about somehow booking it wrong and not getting the FP/EMH benefits and would love some reassurance.  Is there some special set of instructions I need to follow when booking to get FP+/EMH?  Or, regardless of how it is booked, as long as I have hotel reservations at an Official Walt Disney World Hotel, have tickets, and both the hotel and tickets are linked in MDE then I'm good?  (In other words, I don't need to worry about this anymore?) 

I still get FP+/EMH if I book with a AAA discount?  Or the Park & Stay where the daily parking fee is a little lower?  (I'm worried about not getting FP+/EMH if you can't tell) 

Are people having trouble linking the hotel reservation in MDE and getting it to acknowledge that you can do 60 day FP+?  I've seen complaints of that, but it was awhile ago, and wondered what people's experiences have been recently.

These hotels give let you book FPs for the length of stay instead of getting online and booking FPs each day, correct? 

How about ADRs?  Will I be able to book ADRs at 180 plus the length of my stay as long as it's all linked online?

I see we wouldn't get MBs.  Our MBs will be two years old when our trip starts, and people seem to be saying the batteries don't do as well at that point.  So I just need to purchase new ones, link them to the reservation, and then I can use them in the parks to get onto rides just like our past trips where we stayed on-site?

Can I still link a credit card to MDE/MBs and pay for meals/purchases with our bands within the parks? 

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Katie Dawn said:


> I think I read somewhere that only a few rooms at each of these hotels actually qualify for the 60 day FP+/EMH but I have no idea where I read it or if it was a credible source. Is that true?


No, it isn’t true.

Use any site to book the least expensive rooms at a DSprings Resort and enjoy the 60-day FP booking and EMH.


----------



## HopperFan

Katie Dawn said:


> Oh how I love Disboards.   As always, I'm able to sort through answers here that are wholly confusing everywhere else.
> 
> I have been especially thankful for comments from @HopperFan on various posts and to @hiroMYhero for managing this thread.
> 
> The ONLY benefit I care about is getting 60 Day FP+ and EMH.
> 
> I understand that to get those I need to book with an *Official Disney World Hotel*, not just a Good Neighbor hotel.  Thank you @HopperFan for diligently separating those terms out in other threads.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 
> From the disneyspringshotels.com website, when I choose a hotel, pick dates, and choose a room type it takes me to a page that shows this:
> View attachment 479119
> 
> "Downtown Disney Rate Access" is always checked, and if I keep it that way it says no rooms are available.  If I uncheck it, I can find the room I want.  What does "Downtown Disney Rate Access" even mean?  I see there's a promo code on there, so maybe for conventions?  Every time I see it I'm reminded of my next question...
> 
> I think I read somewhere that only a few rooms at each of these hotels actually qualify for the 60 day FP+/EMH but I have no idea where I read it or if it was a credible source.  Is that true?  I am concerned about somehow booking it wrong and not getting the FP/EMH benefits and would love some reassurance.  Is there some special set of instructions I need to follow when booking to get FP+/EMH?  Or, regardless of how it is booked, as long as I have hotel reservations at an Official Walt Disney World Hotel, have tickets, and both the hotel and tickets are linked in MDE then I'm good?  (In other words, I don't need to worry about this anymore?)
> 
> I still get FP+/EMH if I book with a AAA discount?  Or the Park & Stay where the daily parking fee is a little lower?  (I'm worried about not getting FP+/EMH if you can't tell)
> 
> Are people having trouble linking the hotel reservation in MDE and getting it to acknowledge that you can do 60 day FP+?  I've seen complaints of that, but it was awhile ago, and wondered what people's experiences have been recently.
> 
> These hotels give let you book FPs for the length of stay instead of getting online and booking FPs each day, correct?
> 
> How about ADRs?  Will I be able to book ADRs at 180 plus the length of my stay as long as it's all linked online?
> 
> I see we wouldn't get MBs.  Our MBs will be two years old when our trip starts, and people seem to be saying the batteries don't do as well at that point.  So I just need to purchase new ones, link them to the reservation, and then I can use them in the parks to get onto rides just like our past trips where we stayed on-site?
> 
> Can I still link a credit card to MDE/MBs and pay for meals/purchases with our bands within the parks?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!



You are getting that box checked because you accessed the hotel website via the DisneySpringsHotel website. It's kinda like you are getting a travel agent deal via them.  Book the room and rate that is the best for you.  I am Hilton so sometimes I use AAA, sometimes I use HiltonHonors, sometimes I use Mousesavers etc.  ALL rooms get 60 day FP+ and EMH.  DisneySpringsHotels sometimes have great deals but they really are just another TA access to hotel.

I use MagicBands that are years old without issues.  The battery, if it dies, affects the ride photos you can't scan after the ride for like 7DMT ... but for tickets and FP+ there is no issue, no battery needed.   No you can not use them to charge anything, only Disney hotel guests can do that because so far it only charges back to the room, not direct to your credit card.


----------



## Katie Dawn

HopperFan said:


> You are getting that box checked because you accessed the hotel website via the DisneySpringsHotel website. It's kinda like you are getting a travel agent deal via them.  Book the room and rate that is the best for you.  I am Hilton so sometimes I use AAA, sometimes I use HiltonHonors, sometimes I use Mousesavers etc.  ALL rooms get 60 day FP+ and EMH.  DisneySpringsHotels sometimes have great deals but they really are just another TA access to hotel.
> 
> I use MagicBands that are years old without issues.  The battery, if it dies, affects the ride photos you can't scan after the ride for like 7DMT ... but for tickets and FP+ there is no issue, no battery needed.   No you can not use them to charge anything, only Disney hotel guests can do that because so far it only charges back to the room, not direct to your credit card.



Thank you very much for the replies! 

Just read something online that makes me think I'll need to make ADRs each day at the 180 day mark, instead of being able to make it for length of stay all at once. If anyone can confirm that would be fantastic!


----------



## HopperFan

Katie Dawn said:


> Thank you very much for the replies!
> 
> Just read something online that makes me think I'll need to make ADRs each day at the 180 day mark, instead of being able to make it for length of stay all at once. If anyone can confirm that would be fantastic!



Pretty sure that is the case but I don't usually make mine until much closer to the trip so I don't have proof.


----------



## Katie Dawn

HopperFan said:


> Pretty sure that is the case but I don't usually make mine until much closer to the trip so I don't have proof.



Thanks!  Hearing you also believe that is true definitely helps!


----------



## siren0119

Katie Dawn said:


> Thank you very much for the replies!
> 
> Just read something online that makes me think I'll need to make ADRs each day at the 180 day mark, instead of being able to make it for length of stay all at once. If anyone can confirm that would be fantastic!



Yes that is true - if you aren't staying onsite, you cannot book all days of your trip on the first day. That's a benefit that is exclusive to Disney resorts.   

That being said, we stayed at a DS hotel in August and didn't have much trouble getting everything we wanted - a lot I was able to book at the 180 day mark for each day of our stay, the rest I set up dining reservation finders and was able to snag closer to the trip.


----------



## Christine264564

Not the best momenti to travel i think


----------



## Katie Dawn

Christine264564 said:


> Not the best momenti to travel i think



 to Disboards!

What exactly was it that made you think anyone on this thread is planning on traveling right at this moment?


----------



## lisajl

Does anyone know if you are staying at a Disney Springs hotel do you have to pay for parking at the Parks?  I know there are fees for parking at the hotel.


----------



## CarolynFH

lisajl said:


> Does anyone know if you are staying at a Disney Springs hotel do you have to pay for parking at the Parks?  I know there are fees for parking at the hotel.


Yes, you do have to pay to park at the parks.  The only real advantages DS hotel guests get that other offsite hotel guests don't get are EMH and 60-day FPs.  https://disneyspringshotels.com/disney-advantage/


----------



## Harmacist

I had a reservation in October for Best Western at Disney Springs, I was holding on to it because it was by far the cheapest rate I could get w the 60 day fast pass but wasn't sure if we were still going.  Today I got an email saying the resort was "permanently closed".  If you go to the website, it says "coming soon".  

I guess my decision was made for me.


----------



## DisneyFranatic

I read that one of the hotels is becoming a Drury Inn and may be that one. We have a trip planned in early September staying at the Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace where we have stayed many times and love it! They are expected to reopen September 1. Good rate with Hilton Honors.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hello. Quick question. Does any of the Marriott brand hotels in DS area qualify for FP+ at 60 days? Looking to be there Christmas time 2021 

Thanks


----------



## Artygal90

We are looking at spending our next Disney trip at one of the Disney Springs hotels now that DME will be no more starting in 2022. I have plenty of Hilton points. Does anyone have any preference between the DoubleTree Suites, the Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista, and the Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace? It looks like the Orlando Lake Buena Vista is maybe closest to Disney Springs and the buses/boats there?


----------



## MarBee

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello. Quick question. Does any of the Marriott brand hotels in DS area qualify for FP+ at 60 days? Looking to be there Christmas time 2021
> 
> Thanks


I see that your question wasn’t answered on this thread but was wondering if you got any answers elsewhere.  Like the poster above, now that ME or night time EMH aren’t offered, I’m looking to stay off site.  I have some Marriott awards I need to use up so hoping one of them will qualify.


----------



## Artygal90

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello. Quick question. Does any of the Marriott brand hotels in DS area qualify for FP+ at 60 days? Looking to be there Christmas time 2021
> 
> Thanks





MarBee said:


> I see that your question wasn’t answered on this thread but was wondering if you got any answers elsewhere.  Like the poster above, now that ME or night time EMH aren’t offered, I’m looking to stay off site.  I have some Marriott awards I need to use up so hoping one of them will qualify.



Sadly, none of the Disney Springs hotels listed in the first post on this thread are part of the Marriott chain (I checked through my Marriott profile just to be sure). However, the Swan and the Dolphin near Epcot ARE Marriott properties and I believe have the same extra perks, although they are pricey points-wise. If you have Chase points they all should be bookable on the Ultimate Rewards portal.


----------



## limace

Does anyone know if these hotels will qualify for the 39 min early admission once that starts?


----------



## dizneedoll

Is parking at the theme parks free if staying at a Disney Springs Hotel? TIA


----------



## suse66

dizneedoll said:


> Is parking at the theme parks free if staying at a Disney Springs Hotel? TIA


No, it isn't. Free parking at the parks is only for guests at Disney owned hotels to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## dizneedoll

suse66 said:


> No, it isn't. Free parking at the parks is only for guests at Disney owned hotels to the best of my knowledge.


Ok, thank you. Paying hotel parking plus theme park parking is a lot of parking fees per day!


----------



## JoeyEmmaMomma

Do the hotels in this thread allow you to book a park pass daily, like an On Property hotel does?


----------



## Aimeedyan

JoeyEmmaMomma said:


> Do the hotels in this thread allow you to book a park pass daily, like an On Property hotel does?



Yes, they do.


----------



## dadaleus

Anyone know if the length of stay advance dining reservation benefit for Disney Resort hotel guests (in addition to the 60 days for anyone) is extended to the Hilton Bonnet Creek currently? I've searched and searched and can't find the answer. I did find that it used to get the extended reservation benefit pre-covid, but I'm unclear if that is still the case.


----------



## Liquidice

Anyone know if Disney World Gateway Hotels would also qualify for perks such as getting a Park Pass as a "Resort Guest"?  The Flamingo Crossings are close to Disney World and were added as Disney World Gateway Hotels on 2/10/21 ( https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-adds-four-hotels-to-gateway-collection/ ), but it is not clear if they get perks or not.

I'm an Annual Passholder, so I can't use the Ticketholder Park Passes.  Normally I stay on site, so I can use the Resort Guest Park Passes.  If I stay offsite, I can only reserve 3 Park Passes at a time (and maybe even less if I already have a resort stay with Park Passes booked after that).

It sounds like if you book through Disney World's own website that you get perks - but if you book directly through lets say Marriott's website (they have 3 hotels in Flamingo Crossings), you don't.

I believe you need to use Marriott's website to earn Marriott points / status too so it wouldn't make sense to book through Disney's website if you're trying to utilize your Marriott status, earn points/nights or use points.


----------



## CarolynFH

Liquidice said:


> It sounds like if you book through Disney World's own website that you get perks - but if you book directly through lets say Marriott's website (they have 3 hotels in Flamingo Crossings), you don't.


People who book Disney hotels through Priceline are able to get a confirmation number from Disney and link their reservations to MDE, so maybe there’s a way to do the same with booking through Marriott. Come to think of it, can’t people who book S&D direct get numbers to link their reservations to MDE? I’m not sure.


----------



## Liquidice

CarolynFH said:


> People who book Disney hotels through Priceline are able to get a confirmation number from Disney and link their reservations to MDE, so maybe there’s a way to do the same with booking through Marriott. Come to think of it, can’t people who book S&D direct get numbers to link their reservations to MDE? I’m not sure.



For Swan and Dolphin - yes, even if you book directly through Marriott.com you can enter your Marriott provided reservation number and add it into MDE which then allows you to make a Park Pass reservation for a resort.  Thats the same way it works for Disney Springs hotels (but obviously not through Marriott since there are no Disney Springs Marriott hotels).

I wasn't sure about Flamingo Crossings though since they were added to Disney World Gateway hotels but it doesn't explicitly say they will get perks.


----------



## Nikkifriend

Was anyone ever successfully in linking the Flamingo hotels with MDE? Disney chat seems to believe that these hotels get zero perks and will not link.


----------



## rideswithchrist

Liquidice said:


> For Swan and Dolphin - yes, even if you book directly through Marriott.com you can enter your Marriott provided reservation number and add it into MDE which then allows you to make a Park Pass reservation for a resort.  Thats the same way it works for Disney Springs hotels (but obviously not through Marriott since there are no Disney Springs Marriott hotels).
> 
> I wasn't sure about Flamingo Crossings though since they were added to Disney World Gateway hotels but it doesn't explicitly say they will get perks.




Does that work for any of the Good Neighbor Hotels listed on the Disney website? We have never stayed off-site before but are looking into it this time, but we buy tickets (offsite haha) and link them on MDE. Do you link the hotel confirmation number if you book through the click through links from Disney. I also can't tell if any perks are available except transportation.


----------



## Liquidice

rideswithchrist said:


> Does that work for any of the Good Neighbor Hotels listed on the Disney website? We have never stayed off-site before but are looking into it this time, but we buy tickets (offsite haha) and link them on MDE. Do you link the hotel confirmation number if you book through the click through links from Disney. I also can't tell if any perks are available except transportation.



This is the list of hotels (same hotels that can get a Disney Park Pass for staying at a hotel also should get whatever perks when they return) - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/resorts/disney-park-pass-resort-hotels/

Most good Neighbor hotels are not included.

I can also confirm that my reservation number for a flamingo crossing hotel did not work.

If you book a Disney Gateway hotel as a package (includes Disney World tickets) through Disneyworld.com or through a travel agency, you may receive perks though.


----------



## felixgnr

I booked my vacation package trough Walt Disney world website, clearly says all mandatory fees by hotel, etc. are included in the price, I'm staying at B resort, does anybody know if they are gonna try to add the resort fee on top of what i paid?


----------



## Liquidice

felixgnr said:


> I booked my vacation package trough Walt Disney world website, clearly says all mandatory fees by hotel, etc. are included in the price, I'm staying at B resort, does anybody know if they are gonna try to add the resort fee on top of what i paid?



I'd recommend calling Disney themselves (or chatting) and asking them directly.


----------



## CapeCodTenor

Liquidice said:


> If you book a Disney Gateway hotel as a package (includes Disney World tickets) through Disneyworld.com or through a travel agency, you may receive perks though.



I know it sounds strange, but I honestly didn't know if I had to buy a package, so I'm glad I saw this.  Again, stupid moment on my part, but I honestly didn't know you could buy a Disney package for an off-site hotel.  More for me to research.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Apologies if this has been asked already - I'm staying at the B Resort Hotel soon. How would I link this reservation to MDE? Do I need to have booked the B Hotel through Disney?


----------



## Liquidice

hogwartsdropout said:


> Apologies if this has been asked already - I'm staying at the B Resort Hotel soon. How would I link this reservation to MDE? Do I need to have booked the B Hotel through Disney?



Use your reservation/confirmation number from B Hotel and add it to MDE.  

From the disneyworld.com website, click on My Disney Experience -> My Plans, click Add More Plans -> Link Reservations and Purchases -> Resort Reservation or Vacation Package -> type in your confirmation number, and your last name.

It sometimes takes 72 hours for Disney to recognize the reservation/confirmation number, so if it doesn't work right away - try it again in a few days.


----------



## Liquidice

Anyone know if I should be able to book my ADRs for my entire trip if I reserved a Disney Springs hotel and added the reservation to My Plans?  Trying right now, and it will let me book 11/1/2021 (60 days out), and it lets me search for 11/2/2021 and beyond - but NO reservations are available at all.  I tried multiple times, etc and everything shows up empty.


----------



## shaqfor3

Liquidice said:


> Anyone know if I should be able to book my ADRs for my entire trip if I reserved a Disney Springs hotel and added the reservation to My Plans?  Trying right now, and it will let me book 11/1/2021 (60 days out), and it lets me search for 11/2/2021 and beyond - but NO reservations are available at all.  I tried multiple times, etc and everything shows up empty.


From my understanding is that Disney Spring Hotels wont let you do reservations for the whole stay.


----------



## shaqfor3

I finally linked my hotel to MDE.

If you cant link it, call the hotel directly a few days after the reservation and ask for the Reservation Number to link to my Disney Experience.  The confirmation number that they send me wont work and it have to be converted to a Disney type number.  

Disney could help with certain websites like Expedia, but couldnt help me this time as I made my reservation with Chase (which I did in November 2021 and they helped me but whatever.)


----------



## hsmamato2

shaqfor3 said:


> I finally linked my hotel to MDE.
> 
> If you cant link it, call the hotel directly a few days after the reservation and ask for the Reservation Number to link to my Disney Experience.  The confirmation number that they send me wont work and it have to be converted to a Disney type number.
> 
> Disney could help with certain websites like Expedia, but couldnt help me this time as I made my reservation with Chase (which I did in November 2021 and they helped me but whatever.)


I was just coming here to ask.... so say I booked  a Springs hotel on my own, I would need to call in, get a special res. # to link to MDE? And that would allow early entry or booking parks?


----------



## fireflyer

Why is this thread still a sticky?  There are no more Fastpasses, and the Official WDW Hotel list has changed.


----------



## HopperFan

fireflyer said:


> Why is this thread still a sticky?  There are no more Fastpasses, and the Official WDW Hotel list has changed.


I don't think there is any moderator on this sub-forum, and it is not well organized.


----------

